# ==>189 EOI Invitations for Oct 2016 round <==



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

==>189 EOI Invitations for Oct 2016 round <==


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

*Lets gear up for the Oct round*

Still hoping to get for the 2613 with 60 points.


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Still hoping to get for the 2613 with 60 points.


When did you apply EOI ?

Sent from my XT1079 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

Apologies. Could not see your signature in phone.



thepirate said:


> When did you apply EOI ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1079 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

October is the month for 60 pointers 2613. Be positive guys.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Guys, 28-Sep Invitation round, whats the cut off date for 65 pointers in 2613 ?.


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

In sep 28th invite round, I saw a candidate who got invite on 65 in one week for 231313. I guess they have exhustaed backlog of 65 pointers and 60 guys should expect invite in october. My assessment could be wrong as well ? Any senior folk can advice.


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

65 pointers up to 21st in 2613 are cleared. There are minimal or no chance for 60 pointers frnds. The only way to get invite is ti upgrade scores to 65 or higher side. More and more 65 pointers are getting added to queue each day. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoooin (Sep 27, 2016)

hi.. is the invite count sealed.. i am 65 pointer submitted on 22nd sep. do i have any hope in this round ? Thank you.


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

This round is over u will surely recieve invite in next round. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I am submitting my EOI tonigth. I have few questions. 

(1) I am currently studying and when I am putting my current study details it considers this one for the point calculation as this one is the highest degree. This degree is not accessed by EA. My previous completed degrees were accessed. I am confused what to do, should I just skip it and don't put it in the details? 
(2) Which option in the education qualification we should choose for 10th or secondary education? Or we dont need to put that. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ratnam14 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi guys I am 65 pointer got my invitation today 28th september round and also my colleague who is also having 65 points


----------



## nmagdy (Sep 2, 2016)

ratnam14 said:


> Hi guys I am 65 pointer got my invitation today 28th september round and also my colleague who is also having 65 points


Can you please share your timeline.


----------



## Pinoralia (Sep 18, 2016)

thepirate said:


> In sep 28th invite round, I saw a candidate who got invite on 65 in one week for 231313. I guess they have exhustaed backlog of 65 pointers and 60 guys should expect invite in october. My assessment could be wrong as well ? Any senior folk can advice.


I think u are very right. I m following closely too.

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## brcmoraes (Feb 2, 2016)

I submitted my EOI yesterday
Actuary / 60 points


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

I submitted eoi on 20th September with 65 points on 189 for 261313...Did not get invite from 28th September.. Hearing others wuth 65 pts submitted on 21St September have got invited. What I could have done incorrectly?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

vanpraustralia said:


> I submitted eoi on 20th September with 65 points on 189 for 261313...Did not get invite from 28th September.. Hearing others wuth 65 pts submitted on 21St September have got invited. What I could have done incorrectly?


I've never lodged an EOI so I don't know what details it shows.... does your EOI show as received on the 20th? Did you complete it when it was the 20th in your home country but already the 21st in Canberra? I'd guess it was due to the time of day, since it's possible the maximum invitations was already reached before the queue got to your EOI.


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

vanpraustralia said:


> I submitted eoi on 20th September with 65 points on 189 for 261313...Did not get invite from 28th September.. Hearing others wuth 65 pts submitted on 21St September have got invited. What I could have done incorrectly?


Hi
Just check your Visa Effect Date on your skill select home page.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I've never lodged an EOI so I don't know what details it shows.... does your EOI show as received on the 20th? Did you complete it when it was the 20th in your home country but already the 21st in Canberra? I'd guess it was due to the time of day, since it's possible the maximum invitations was already reached before the queue got to your EOI.




My EOI date is 20/09/2016 13:20:15 as per Australian time .. this is as per my points break down pdf generated via skillselect..


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I've never lodged an EOI so I don't know what details it shows.... does your EOI show as received on the 20th? Did you complete it when it was the 20th in your home country but already the 21st in Canberra? I'd guess it was due to the time of day, since it's possible the maximum invitations was already reached before the queue got to your EOI.


This means that the cut off date for 65 pointers is 11-September. That is really sad.....

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## anoooin (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you! are there any known dates for october rounds please ?


----------



## NTIn (Jul 12, 2016)

July, Aug, Sep and now Oct ....God know when I will get invitation..


----------



## chhinachamkaur64 (Sep 22, 2016)

might be 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratnam14 (Jul 26, 2016)

nmagdy said:


> Can you please share your timeline.


NOC- 233311 Electrical Engineer
Age - 30 points, Experience - 10 points 
EA Skill Assessment - 12 Aug 2016 - 15 points
English Language PTE 3rd Attempt - 10 points
EOI submitted - 20th September 2016
Invitation to Apply - 28th September 2016


----------



## thisispuru$ (Aug 15, 2016)

anoooin said:


> hi.. is the invite count sealed.. i am 65 pointer submitted on 22nd sep. do i have any hope in this round ? Thank you.


You will get in next round. All the best.


----------



## infysaxe (Jun 8, 2016)

anoooin said:


> Thank you! are there any known dates for october rounds please ?


As per trend of last invitation rounds, it happens every 14th day so should be 12 Oct and 26 Oct.


----------



## chhinachamkaur64 (Sep 22, 2016)

233914
Pte-20
Study-15
Aus study-5
Age-25
total-65
Eoi-14/sep/2016
do i have any chances this year for an invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pritpal0882 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hello Guys

Did anyone got any invite for 28th October round ?
Is there any specific time for releasing the invites?


regards


----------



## ratnam14 (Jul 26, 2016)

chhinachamkaur64 said:


> 233914
> Pte-20
> Study-15
> Aus study-5
> ...


Your NOC is 2339 which is other engineering professional 598 filled out of 1000 and the minimum points required to be considered is 65 now so you have chances to get this year


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi , just a quick question.
What are the possible ways to get 5points from partner if she is not working?.my wife has a bachelor's degree in computer science and no work experience. Can I able to get 5points?..

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## pritpal0882 (Mar 22, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi , just a quick question.
> What are the possible ways to get 5points from partner if she is not working?.my wife has a bachelor's degree in computer science and no work experience. Can I able to get 5points?..
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016



For getting 5 points work experience is must, without work ex they won;t give u additional points


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

pritpal0882 said:


> For getting 5 points work experience is must, without work ex they won;t give u additional points


Okay..thank you...and any other possible way like if she enrolled in any course something like that..?

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## pritpal0882 (Mar 22, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Okay..thank you...and any other possible way like if she enrolled in any course something like that..?
> 
> 261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


No mate, the only condition is that your partner must be working in the occupation which falls in the same CSOL of your's


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

pritpal0882 said:


> No mate, the only condition is that your partner must be working in the occupation which falls in the same CSOL of your's


Hmm okay..I'm with 60points looking for possible ways to increase score. Trying Pte but I'm ending up in 7..Not able to get 8. I have only 3months in my hand..I will lose 5points after Jan23 2017.

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## rthapa0487 (Sep 22, 2016)

*Who is 60 point 2613* from 12 DEC 2015*

Fellow experts, If my words is hard sorry for that but since last Feb I am waiting with 60 point 2613* but suddenly, one thing trigger me , who is the unlucky person when 60 point cut off. I mean if any one on this forum with 12 DEC 2015 and 60 point 2613*?


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

rthapa0487 said:


> Fellow experts, If my words is hard sorry for that but since last Feb I am waiting with 60 point 2613* but suddenly, one thing trigger me , who is the unlucky person when 60 point cut off. I mean if any one on this forum with 12 DEC 2015 and 60 point 2613*?




I have submitted on 30th December with 60 points in 2613 category. There are few other ppl here who submitted on 20th December and waiting since then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratnam14 (Jul 26, 2016)

Nikhath said:


> I have submitted on 30th December with 60 points in 2613 category. There are few other ppl here who submitted on 20th December and waiting since then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The cut off points for your category is 65 points so I guess u need to improve your points.

Skill select 14 September 2016 round results


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

rthapa0487 said:


> Fellow experts, If my words is hard sorry for that but since last Feb I am waiting with 60 point 2613* but suddenly, one thing trigger me , who is the unlucky person when 60 point cut off. I mean if any one on this forum with 12 DEC 2015 and 60 point 2613*?


I submitted mine on 20-DEC-2015 for 261313 with 60 points for 189 and waiting since then.


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Nikhath said:


> I have submitted on 30th December with 60 points in 2613 category. There are few other ppl here who submitted on 20th December and waiting since then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I submitted 30th January 2016 and waiting waiting  

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (60p) : 30-01-2016
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Nikhath said:


> I have submitted on 30th December with 60 points in 2613 category. There are few other ppl here who submitted on 20th December and waiting since then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am the one who submitted on 20-DEC-2015 and still waiting. Tried PTE twice for 79+ but unable to do so. Everytime got 65+ in PTE. Another blunder that i made was not to apply for 190 at the same time as 189, otherwise i would have got invited for 190 atleast during this whole period.


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

I guess people with 60 points will get NSW invites soon once NSW start sending good number of invites.Usually NSW sends mass invites during October till December and one more time just before the end of year

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

smfaheem said:


> I am the one who submitted on 20-DEC-2015 and still waiting. Tried PTE twice for 79+ but unable to do so. Everytime got 65+ in PTE. Another blunder that i made was not to apply for 190 at the same time as 189, otherwise i would have got invited for 190 atleast during this whole period.




Its just not good timing for 60 pointers. I applied for 190 on 18th April, haven't received that one also yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinoralia (Sep 18, 2016)

chhinachamkaur64 said:


> 233914
> Pte-20
> Study-15
> Aus study-5
> ...


Occupation?

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Nikhath said:


> Its just not good timing for 60 pointers. I applied for 190 on 18th April, haven't received that one also yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buddy I applied on 9th January for 190 NSW and 1st February for 189 with 60 points and still waiting for invite.


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Nikhath said:


> Its just not good timing for 60 pointers. I applied for 190 on 18th April, haven't received that one also yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1st September round gave some hope to 60 pointers but after that the backlog for 65 pointers still remain and the results for yesterday's round are really discouraging because the backlog for 65 pointers started increasing again.


----------



## chhinachamkaur64 (Sep 22, 2016)

Pinoralia said:


> Occupation?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk




engineering technologist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

RKS20 said:


> Buddy I applied on 9th January for 190 NSW and 1st February for 189 with 60 points and still waiting for invite.


I don't understand why you didn't get invite. Is it because of English score ?


----------



## Pinoralia (Sep 18, 2016)

chhinachamkaur64 said:


> engineering technologist
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The queue is much in your profession. Let s keep fingers crossed.

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Fanish said:


> This means that the cut off date for 65 pointers is 11-September. That is really sad.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


This is really confusing. I read in the other post that September 21st is the backlog clearance date for 65 pointers.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> This is really confusing. I read in the other post that September 21st is the backlog clearance date for 65 pointers.
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


Hi Balaji,

65 pointers 21 September for 263111 code.

Every Anzsco code has different cut off date

Hope that helps.


----------



## rthapa0487 (Sep 22, 2016)

*What will happen fake sparm EOI*

Dear Fellow Experts, I have doubt every time and really big loophole of DIBP:

If some agency or group of people create fake EOI with 65+ points and fool the system. Then DIBP will increase the number of people invited? is DIBP really care those fake EOIs which finish invitation quota and back those quota again?

I hope they have framework but really for 2613, I am thinking this may be cause backlog of more 65 pointers.

For example, If any angry fellow create 50 EOIs with 65 points using different fake information. Then who will care this:

I am really frustrating of this one loop hole because at least they can verify skill select, language with relative authority and charge few hundred dollars with clients.

Do any one have view on this point?


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Does anyone know how long IELTS is valid if its going to be used for 189/190? is it still 2 years? I've read somewhere here in the forum that it's valid for 36months or 3years.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

RKS20 said:


> Buddy I applied on 9th January for 190 NSW and 1st February for 189 with 60 points and still waiting for invite.


I am trying to understand it for Software Engineer category.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

rthapa0487 said:


> Dear Fellow Experts, I have doubt every time and really big loophole of DIBP:
> 
> If some agency or group of people create fake EOI with 65+ points and fool the system. Then DIBP will increase the number of people invited? is DIBP really care those fake EOIs which finish invitation quota and back those quota again?
> 
> ...


Thats a quite possibility. I was thinking the same the other day.If DIBP issues 200 per round for genuine candidates,all the backlog of atleast 65 pointers should have been cleared by now.And the sad part is we can never now how many invites have been issued for a particular category. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

rthapa0487 said:


> Dear Fellow Experts, I have doubt every time and really big loophole of DIBP:
> 
> If some agency or group of people create fake EOI with 65+ points and fool the system. Then DIBP will increase the number of people invited? is DIBP really care those fake EOIs which finish invitation quota and back those quota again?
> 
> ...


It is quite a possibility. What we can do is report this issue / possibility to DIBP. The more people report it, the more is the chance that dibp looks into this matter. We can even call them and tell them of this issue. 
I have another question as well : If a person gets an invite and does not avail it for 60 days, that invitation gets expired. In that case, will that invite again adds to the quota of remaining invites available or does it exhaust permanently? My opinion is if it is exhausted, then it means that it is wasted permanently and gave benefit to no one. Any opinions??


----------



## rthapa0487 (Sep 22, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> It is quite a possibility. What we can do is report this issue / possibility to DIBP. The more people report it, the more is the chance that dibp looks into this matter. We can even call them and tell them of this issue.
> I have another question as well : If a person gets an invite and does not avail it for 60 days, that invitation gets expired. In that case, will that invite again adds to the quota of remaining invites available or does it exhaust permanently? My opinion is if it is exhausted, then it means that it is wasted permanently and gave benefit to no one. Any opinions??


Hi Fellow, 

As I see you are onshore, can you please make some call and get the answer because I am sure on email they will not reply but that is a one of the biggest issue of spam proof system.


----------



## john_chen (Sep 21, 2016)

*EOI Confirmation*

Dear All,

I submitted the EOI- 189 but didn't get confirmation email ? I am worried, Is it submitted ? I was expecting, there should be confirmation email when when we submit the EOI ?
Please reply.

Thanks


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

john_chen said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted the EOI- 189 but didn't get confirmation email ? I am worried, Is it submitted ? I was expecting, there should be confirmation email when when we submit the EOI ?
> Please reply.
> ...


On home page,you can check for the status at top right.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_chen (Sep 21, 2016)

uday63 said:


> On home page,you can check for the status at top right.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


I checked status, ..... The status shows submitted, but no email. 

Normally, they sent email or not ? Because otherwise I will change my email ID >

Thanks


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

john_chen said:


> I checked status, ..... The status shows submitted, but no email.
> 
> Normally, they sent email or not ? Because otherwise I will change my email ID >
> 
> Thanks


No email is sent after submission. You won't receive email for any subsequent modifications too

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_chen (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks... Great! Appreciated...... 

Secondly, Can we used the same EOI- 189 for 190 QLD.
I submitted EOI-189 but also want to submit 190, should I just update and tick the box of 190 or have to make the new EOI ?

Regards


----------



## Ydssd1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello experts,

I have my 189 PR & have to travel by Jan 2017 as my first entry. I am trying to search for job from India but it looks to be difficult. I was thinking to travel to Perth to make my first entry and come back. Then search for job.

I have couple of doubts
1. Is it possible to get job from India.
2.I have two passports my PR was issued against my old passport so do I need to get my PR updated for new passport no.


----------



## infysaxe (Jun 8, 2016)

Ydssd1 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have my 189 PR & have to travel by Jan 2017 as my first entry. I am trying to search for job from India but it looks to be difficult. I was thinking to travel to Perth to make my first entry and come back. Then search for job.
> 
> ...


For questions 2 :
border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/What-if-I-have-a-new-passport]What if I have a new passport?


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Toshee said:


> I don't understand why you didn't get invite. Is it because of English score ?


This is due to my english score as Nsw is only picking with proficient english. However now I am trying to improve as I see no chances for 60 pointers at all. In 2613.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> I am trying to understand it for Software Engineer category.
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


I have also applied for 261313 Software Engineer. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Can we make changes in EOI after submitting?


----------



## infysaxe (Jun 8, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> Can we make changes in EOI after submitting?


Yes, it's possible to update EOI before invitation is received, after which it gets locked out.


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

infysaxe said:


> Yes, it's possible to update EOI before invitation is received, after which it gets locked out.


Thanks, 

I am having issue with updating my qualification. Have mailed skillselect, lets see when they will reply.


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

Dear experts, is there any chance of invitation for 65 pointers BA in October round?


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

When does invitation for 190 is received?


----------



## infysaxe (Jun 8, 2016)

jazz1234 said:


> Dear experts, is there any chance of invitation for 65 pointers BA in October round?


I hope there will be invites for 65 point for 189 in ICT Business analysts category, seeing trend of invites for 14th September backlog for code 2611 (ICT Business and ​System Analysts) was cleared till 4 May 2016 12.08 am but situation might be more clear once Skillselect website is updated with results of 28 Sep 2016 round results


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Nikhath said:


> Its just not good timing for 60 pointers. I applied for 190 on 18th April, haven't received that one also yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi Nikath, what is your points split up when you applied eoi for NSW 190 on apr 18 ? 
what is your total skilled experience given by acs ? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

RKS20 said:


> Buddy I applied on 9th January for 190 NSW and 1st February for 189 with 60 points and still waiting for invite.


Looks like due to the overflowing of eoi's with proficient english and people claiming 10 points for experience , there are many waiting for quite a long time for 190 NSW as well. Looking at the current trend for 261313 NSW is sending invites for people who claim 10 pts for english and 10 pts for work skilled experience. feel free to add your thoughts.


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Nikath, what is your points split up when you applied eoi for NSW 190 on apr 18 ?
> 
> what is your total skilled experience given by acs ? please advise.




My points split is as follows:
Age:30 pts
Degree:15 pts
Ielts :10 pts (7.5 in all modules)
Experience: 5 points
Total experience: 7 years 3 months 
Acs deducted 2 years but I couldn't claim 10 points as my offshore experience fell short by 1 month so my skilled experience is taken 2 years onsite experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

I had applied EOI on feb,2016 as software engineer. Now my wife who is a nurse competency has been assessed and has been invited for a bridging course. So can i claim an extra 5 points through her as she has also passed IELTS with 7 in each module.


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi,

Has anyone kept a sheet with number of 2613 invites each round ?

Current numbers are :

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5662	1823

Just hoping there is a chance for 60 pointers.


----------



## forw.jane (Aug 4, 2016)

abin said:


> I had applied EOI on feb,2016 as software engineer. Now my wife who is a nurse competency has been assessed and has been invited for a bridging course. So can i claim an extra 5 points through her as she has also passed IELTS with 7 in each module.


If you read the details on the DIBP website, it says:
Partner skills
You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation *on the same skilled occupation list* as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.

If your Wife Occupation is in 189 SOL you can claim points.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

uday63 said:


> I guess people with 60 points will get NSW invites soon once NSW start sending good number of invites.Usually NSW sends mass invites during October till December and one more time just before the end of year
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


lets hope for the best... i am also waiting for NSW 190.


----------



## infysaxe (Jun 8, 2016)

I found this list in some other forum having details for invitation sent in each rounds for few categories.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

forw.jane said:


> If you read the details on the DIBP website, it says:
> Partner skills
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> were under 50 years of age
> ...



Thank you for the information buddy. But why i said she was invited for bridging course was because the Australian assessing authority does not recognize Indian accreditation of the colleges regarding the qualifications, hence they invited for a bridging course. So does that mean that her skills are accessed completely or is it only after the completion of bridging course?


----------



## forw.jane (Aug 4, 2016)

abin said:


> Thank you for the information buddy. But why i said she was invited for bridging course was because the Australian assessing authority does not recognize Indian accreditation of the colleges regarding the qualifications, hence they invited for a bridging course. So does that mean that her skills are accessed completely or is it only after the completion of bridging course?


This is tricky  . Someone with experience of such thing should answer


----------



## Jay1629 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Expats,<br />
<br />
Do you come across any case... Where employment verification is done before getting invite?<br />
<br />
Please let me know as my employer(HR) just called and told me that a verification call came from Authbridge regarding my employee verification who is going to do a personal verification. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

infysaxe said:


> I found this list in some other forum having details for invitation sent in each rounds for few categories.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#


The sheet is for PRO-RATA occupations only


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

roy1947 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone kept a sheet with number of 2613 invites each round ?
> 
> ...


are you saying that out of 5662 invites , 1823 are filled for 261313 category ? please advise.


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Is there any update on next invitation round?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

anynews about next 189 dates?


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> are you saying that out of 5662 invites , 1823 are filled for 261313 category ? please advise.



yes.

you can check the same at:
SkillSelect

Occupation ceilings tab


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

infysaxe said:


> I hope there will be invites for 65 point for 189 in ICT Business analysts category, seeing trend of invites for 14th September backlog for code 2611 (ICT Business and ​System Analysts) was cleared till 4 May 2016 12.08 am but situation might be more clear once Skillselect website is updated with results of 28 Sep 2016 round results


Thank-you sir. Please let me know incase of any update as I am very concerned


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Submitted EOI with 60 points Electrical Engineer. When can I expect the invitation? Is there a wait for a month or two in this category?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

abin said:


> Thank you for the information buddy. But why i said she was invited for bridging course was because the Australian assessing authority does not recognize Indian accreditation of the colleges regarding the qualifications, hence they invited for a bridging course. So does that mean that her skills are accessed completely or is it only after the completion of bridging course?


It should say on the skills assessment outcome whether she has been considered suitably qualified for immigration or not.


----------



## brcmoraes (Feb 2, 2016)

*poll*

Sorry guys, I am new here. How do we create a poll? I saw that people created one for the other months...


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Does a CTC stamp expire? can I still use the CTC'd docs (diploma, transcript) I used for ACS assessment last year Sept 2015?


----------



## phani2507 (Oct 21, 2015)

hi all,

Any idea when the Oct Round will start


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

phani2507 said:


> hi all,
> 
> Any idea when the Oct Round will start


not sure but expected on 12Oct2016...


----------



## tdevnani (Jun 6, 2016)

Can someone help me with the following: 
Do I need to submit IELTS score on my own for 189 Visa or do I need to request ELS to send score to immigration department?


----------



## Iampreet (Feb 8, 2016)

HI,

i have my acs assessment as positive and just received pte score of 70 each. I am going to apply EOI now. But I have only 3 year of experience and I believe acs will deduct 2 years, so ideally I have only one year of experience.

I want to know if I can apply for 190 visa for which state as I have checked some states required work experience of more than 3 years.
However I am able to make 60 points.

acs positive as analyst programmer
Age- 30 points
Pte 7each - 10 points
education- 15 points
state nomination - 5 points
Total 60 points.

Still I would get invitation or not?

I am not concerned about how long it will take. Just want to if it is worth applying for


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Iampreet said:


> HI,
> 
> i have my acs assessment as positive and just received pte score of 70 each. I am going to apply EOI now. But I have only 3 year of experience and I believe acs will deduct 2 years, so ideally I have only one year of experience.
> 
> ...


Submit EOI and in that time try to gain additional points.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Iampreet (Feb 8, 2016)

Can you tell me for which state I can apply for?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Checkout the state which lists your job code.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathewp_j (Jul 14, 2016)

Hello All,

I have submitted my EOI on 22 Sep 2016 for 2611 (ICT Business and ​System Analysts). When can I expect an invitation? Can some one provide me a list of all documents that I should keep ready? 

Your response will be greatly appreciated.

ACS Submission:12th Aug, ACS Approved: 1st Sep, PTE Cleared:19th Sep, EOI Submission: 22 Sep, Visa:189, Points:65


----------



## forw.jane (Aug 4, 2016)

Mathewp_j said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 22 Sep 2016 for 2611 (ICT Business and ​System Analysts). When can I expect an invitation? Can some one provide me a list of all documents that I should keep ready?
> 
> ...


For your first question, as per the last invitation round on September 14 for 2611, Invitation was given for 65 pts till 4 May 2016 12.08 am. You still have to wait more 3-4 months. If you want to fast track, increase your pts to 70. You will get your invitation in the next round with 70 pts.


----------



## forw.jane (Aug 4, 2016)

tdevnani said:


> Can someone help me with the following:
> Do I need to submit IELTS score on my own for 189 Visa or do I need to request ELS to send score to immigration department?


For IELTS you need to scan and upload your IELTS Test Report Form.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Dear Experts,
Is anyone facing issues while logging into skill select.

I am not able to log in into Skill select website using my EOI details.
It throws an error saying that I am not authorised. This is happening since last half an hour.

It gives the below error message :-

auth.dis.gov.au
An error occurred
You are not authorized to access this site. Click here to sign out and sign in again or contact your administrator for permissions. 

Regards,
Brane


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> Is anyone facing issues while logging into skill select.
> 
> I am not able to log in into Skill select website using my EOI details.
> ...


same error to me, looks like site is down. pls update oce you are able to login.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

nkverma said:


> same error to me, looks like site is down. pls update oce you are able to login.


Thanks for confirming. Will let u know once the site is up again.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Brane said:


> Thanks for confirming. Will let u know once the site is up again.



Its working now


----------



## lakhvinder1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Iampreet said:


> HI,
> 
> i have my acs assessment as positive and just received pte score of 70 each. I am going to apply EOI now. But I have only 3 year of experience and I believe acs will deduct 2 years, so ideally I have only one year of experience.
> 
> ...


Your ACS report will mention when you have 'MET REQUIREMENT' so you can count the experience from that month onwards. They already deduct all pre-criteria experience. Good Luck


----------



## Lendz (Sep 30, 2016)

lakhvinder1 said:


> Your ACS report will mention when you have 'MET REQUIREMENT' so you can count the experience from that month onwards. They already deduct all pre-criteria experience. Good Luck


Hi lakhvinder1,

Can you instruct me how to get PTE 79+? I still struggle at 60+. Do you know where can I get a class from? Thanks


----------



## Iampreet (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi,

Thanks for your response.
So I am eligible to apply?? with rest one just year of experience. However, I am able to complete my points


----------



## singh.manjeet1982 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi
I have lodged my visa application on 20 September. Still it is showing as received status.
Do we have any SLA for status change.. usually how long it will take to change the status.

Thanks


----------



## forw.jane (Aug 4, 2016)

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> I have lodged my visa application on 20 September. Still it is showing as received status.
> Do we have any SLA for status change.. usually how long it will take to change the status.
> 
> Thanks


You need to ask this question in http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html . For CO to get assigned it may take atleast 2 weeks from visa lodge date


----------



## infysaxe (Jun 8, 2016)

*what to fill in EOI education history*

I have a small confusion for education details to be filled in EOI. 

Is it required to fill only Graduate/Post-Graduate degree details 

or

Everything i.e. 10th, 12th, college etc. ?


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

infysaxe said:


> I have a small confusion for education details to be filled in EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As per my knowledge only those education details need to be filled which is assessed in assessment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forw.jane (Aug 4, 2016)

infysaxe said:


> I have a small confusion for education details to be filled in EOI.
> 
> Is it required to fill only Graduate/Post-Graduate degree details
> 
> ...


Graduate and Post-Graduate Degree Details are enough


----------



## Fishol_ind (Sep 12, 2016)

Need urgent help regarding filling of form 80...
Q-17 is a problem...I have permanent residence but because of my job in a company I m living temporarily near my company...I m not having any proof of this residence...
What I will mention for Q 17 now?????


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

*Various Question on Visa Lodge*

Hi, Can anyone please help me on below question
Visa Lodge Query
Are there any migrating family members included in this application?

Should I mention my Mothers name though she would not be travelling with me. If yea is there any implications (Financial/or any other).

Visa Payment- Can I make the Payment through my HDFC Bank Debit Card. Is it possible or I have to apply for Travel card. My Credit Card does not have that much Credit Limit.

Form 80 Query
Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
security cards etc)?
Do I need to mention all the Details for ex Social Security Card (CIN no in Canada) or Work permit details for any country where i worked. Please advise.

Also please let me know that Form 80 needs to be filled for all family members or only Primary Candidate,

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

*Documents Validity*

Hi All,

I have a basic query regarding validity of documents. Is there any validity period?
I got several documents translated in English 2 years back, as they were in native language (eg. Birth Cert.), will they still be valid for 189 visa lodge? or I need to again get them translated?
Similarly, I have several documents which were notarized 2 years back, can I use the same for visa lodge?

Appreciate any help. 

Thanks


----------



## aditya070807 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi 
I am planning to submit my EOI via agent in the coming week. 
Below are my details and time lines:

PTE Appeared : 15 Aug 2016 : 89 (L 90, R 90, S 85, W 90)
ACS with RPL submitted : 28 Sep
+ ACS Result : 30 Sep (Yes 2 days :second: )

Age 34 : 25 
PTE : 20
Emp :10 (5 Yrs : Total Exp 11 -6 RPL)
Education : 15
189 Points : 70

Submitted details to Agent for EOI: 1 Oct 2016. Expected submission before 5th Oct. 

Invitee :clock:


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

*Invitation in october*

Which dates the invitation for October is scheduled?


----------



## Veer2016 (Oct 2, 2016)

*189/190 Visa*

Hi, 

I am new to this site. I have applied both 189 Visa W 60 Points and 190 Visa (NSW) with 65 points. PTE 7.0. Lodged EOI on August 28th 2016. I have also applied to VIC in a separate EOI. What are the chances of getting either 189/190 with my case. Seeing a lot of backlog yet to be cleared, is it good to judge that I can expect only somewhere in next March or April 2017.

Any inputs would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Veer


----------



## ranjit2210 (Sep 14, 2016)

1. it is better to skip it from your application
2. no need to put that...just put your highest assessed qualification.


----------



## anoooin (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi.. can any of you please share the format required to submit functional English for spouse ? Also is it sufficient to provide from college alone or is it required from the schools as well? 

Kindly help.

Thank you 

65 pointer - Software Engineer - 189 - Waiting for Oct rounds


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

PaulJo.kld said:


> Which dates the invitation for October is scheduled?


It will be 12th & 26th of October.


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

Hi Expats,

I have sumitted an EOI for ICT BA (261111) for subclass 189 on 3rd Oct 2016 with 75 points.
I will turn 33 yrs on 10th Oct and my points will reduce to 70.
I want to know do i need to update anything in EOI change or it will get updated from backend automatically.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

anoooin said:


> Hi.. can any of you please share the format required to submit functional English for spouse ? Also is it sufficient to provide from college alone or is it required from the schools as well?
> 
> Kindly help.
> 
> ...


Please read the below link, it will give you all the information:

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

I am currently having 60 Points including the Spouse addition (5 points). In case, if my spouse leave the job now and also if I get the invitation may be couple of months later, will there be any issue from CO ?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> It will be 12th & 26th of October.


the next 189 round dates are confirmed or you are just guessing?

please reply...


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have sumitted an EOI for ICT BA (261111) for subclass 189 on 3rd Oct 2016 with 75 points.
> I will turn 33 yrs on 10th Oct and my points will reduce to 70.
> ...


Believe the system is going to take care of it (Auto correction / adjustment), believe you me, you will be through in 12th Oct round...

Good Luck !!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> the next 189 round dates are confirmed or you are just guessing?
> 
> please reply...


According to the trend, its 99% confirmed. Rest, DIBP is the king!


----------



## suhaz4 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi,

I submitted EOI on 29-SEP-2016

Age - 30
Experience - 15
Education - 10
PTE -10

Total 65


I applied for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points
Occupation - 261313.

When I selected 190 I opted any region. Will that be OK?
Is there any chance to be considered for the October invitation round?

Suhas


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Need experts help. I want to understand when can I get 5 points extra for falling in 8 years and above bracket for experience.
Currently, I am in the equal to or greater than 5 years and less than 8 years which gave me 10 points. As a result of that I have only 60 points. I applied for 261313 (189 visa) in April 2016.
Since then I am waiting for invitation.
As per ACS, My experience counts after Sept 2008. So, I was working from Oct 2008 to Aug 2014 in one company and then i took gap of two months Sept and Oct 2014 and joined in another company in Nov 2014 and since then i am working with that company till now.
So, Can you please help me understand by which month, I will fall into equal to or greater than 8 years experience bracket to get 15 points.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

cvv209 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need experts help. I want to understand when can I get 5 points extra for falling in 8 years and above bracket for experience.
> Currently, I am in the equal to or greater than 5 years and less than 8 years which gave me 10 points. As a result of that I have only 60 points. I applied for 261313 (189 visa) in April 2016.
> ...


That's difficult to answer. How many years did ACS take for you skills assessment?


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

FFacs said:


> That's difficult to answer. How many years did ACS take for you skills assessment?


4years


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

suhaz4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 29-SEP-2016
> 
> ...


Yes there is a high chance that you will be invited in next round..i am also hoping the same .. same code and points as yours but submitted on 20-Sep-2016.. Received 190 nsw nomination invite on 30th sep but waiting for 189 invite..


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

vanpraustralia said:


> Yes there is a high chance that you will be invited in next round..i am also hoping the same .. same code and points as yours but submitted on 20-Sep-2016.. Received 190 nsw nomination invite on 30th sep but waiting for 189 invite..


Me too bro!

Submitted 189 on 24th Sep with 65 points. Any idea till what date all the 65 pointers were cleared in previous round for 2613xx?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*60 pointer with dying fading hopes*

I do not know what its going to happen this month. If 65 backlog does not clear this round then I believe its going to be tough for 60 pointers in 2613xxx category.

What next ? Improving English score.


----------



## infysaxe (Jun 8, 2016)

uday63 said:


> Me too bro!
> 
> Submitted 189 on 24th Sep with 65 points. Any idea till what date all the 65 pointers were cleared in previous round for 2613xx?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


I think DIBP will update results of last round held on 28-sept by this week, as they generally take 7-8 days, situation will be more clear then only.

As per round of 14-sept backlog for 2613xx 65 pointers was cleared till 03-sep.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vanpraustralia said:


> Yes there is a high chance that you will be invited in next round..i am also hoping the same .. same code and points as yours but submitted on 20-Sep-2016.. Received 190 nsw nomination invite on 30th sep but waiting for 189 invite..


i have a kind suggestion to 65 pointers under 189 category for 261313 :

1. if you guys are not aware of the trend - please note that applying 65 for 189 would guarantee you an invitation as soon as possible ( may be a month or two approximately looking at the current trend )

2. if you guys are aware of the trend - please don't choose 190 as well when you submit your eoi because there are many people with 60 pointers who are eagerly and hopefully waiting just for 190 so if the invites for being sent to 65+5 pointers(NSW) - it may cause delays for 60 pointers(NSW) as you(65 pointers) may receive an invite from NSW sooner than you receive 189. additionally you guys(65 pointers) wait for 189 and then ultimately end up applying for 189. 

anyhow i believe that after you receive both 189 and 190 - almost everyone prefers 189 hence the 190 invite would again go back to pool.

overall this is solely to avoid the waiting time for 60+5 pointers under 190 261313 category. 

note : this is just a humble suggestion looking at the current trend. of course decision is yours 

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Believe the system is going to take care of it (Auto correction / adjustment), believe you me, you will be through in 12th Oct round...
> 
> Good Luck !!


I also have the same view Jasjeet.
I actually got invited for 189 in 28th sept round..but i realized i made an error in EOI regarding exp so had to ignore that invite and now initiated a second EOI with correct points and waiting for the invitation for 189.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Lendz said:


> Hi lakhvinder1,
> 
> Can you instruct me how to get PTE 79+? I still struggle at 60+. Do you know where can I get a class from? Thanks


I never took any coaching, so I am sorry I can't tell about any centre. However the best way is to watch lots of youtube videos about PTE. I think if you score good in listening, u improve score in writing too. Speaking and reading should needs practice. Good Luck


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

infysaxe said:


> I think DIBP will update results of last round held on 28-sept by this week, as they generally take 7-8 days, situation will be more clear then only.
> 
> As per round of 14-sept backlog for 2613xx 65 pointers was cleared till 03-sep.


Hi infysaxe,

May i know how did you get to know this info - as per round of 14-sept backlog for 2613xx 65 pointers was cleared till 03-sep. ? The skillselect site doesn't give the break down and cut-off I believe. 

Could you please share the details/source of this info?

Thank you!

Sreejith


----------



## bvinayb (Aug 1, 2016)

subscribing
thanks.


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

Can 65 pointers Business analyst expect invitation this month?


----------



## bullkaly (Aug 2, 2016)

jazz1234 said:


> Can 65 pointers Business analyst expect invitation this month?


God knows whats happening


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

bullkaly said:


> God knows whats happening


Seriously 😞😞😞😞😞


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. I have updated the STATES NOMINATIONS trend. See here:
Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend
PS. Switch between the tabs!


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Guys.. I have updated the STATES NOMINATIONS trend. See here:
> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend
> PS. Switch between the tabs!


Great work! Thank you! Does it mean that for 2611, the backlog is from as early as May-16??


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

smfaheem said:


> I am the one who submitted on 20-DEC-2015 and still waiting. Tried PTE twice for 79+ but unable to do so. Everytime got 65+ in PTE. Another blunder that i made was not to apply for 190 at the same time as 189, otherwise i would have got invited for 190 atleast during this whole period.


That makes two of us


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sreejithkm said:


> Great work! Thank you! Does it mean that for 2611, the backlog is from as early as May-16??


Yes it does. Soon it is going to be updated with the 28th Sept round results too. Will be soon announced by DIBP in a day or two.


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

I am currently having 60 Points including the Spouse addition (5 points). In case, if my spouse leave the job now and also while in this state, if I get the invitation , will there be any issue for EOI or for CO ?


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> sreejithkm said:
> 
> 
> > Great work! Thank you! Does it mean that for 2611, the backlog is from as early as May-16??
> ...


Thank you! Based on your assumption, EOI for 189 with 65 points submitted on 27-Sep-16 for 2611 will take approx how many rounds to get an invite? Is it better to apply for 190 also soon? Or better to do ACS assessment for spouse (docs are ready and PTE cleared) to get additional 5 points and then update 189 EOI and wait in the same queue? Appretiate your expert advise. Thank you!

Sreejith


----------



## infysaxe (Jun 8, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Hi infysaxe,
> 
> May i know how did you get to know this info - as per round of 14-sept backlog for 2613xx 65 pointers was cleared till 03-sep. ? The skillselect site doesn't give the break down and cut-off I believe.
> 
> ...


You can see details under invitation round section in skillselect website, it gives details of last eoi invited for pro-rata occupation


----------



## Zeig (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I've just submitted my EOI and What are the chances for 263111 to get invited for Visa 189 with 60 points?

Cheers!


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

*Invitation rounds in Oct*

Does any one know the dates for invitation rounds in Oct-16?


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Does any one know the dates for invitation rounds in Oct-16?


It would be 12-Oct and 26-Oct (Per last trends), you would be able to see these dates in Skillselect in coming days.


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> It would be 12-Oct and 26-Oct (Per last trends), you would be able to see these dates in Skillselect in coming days.



Thank you! You status in signature shows that you have applied/received PCC before you have received the invite! Are we able to apply for PCC before the invite notification letter? I thought PCC application requires the Requisition letter from concerned Embassy for migration visa. Could you please clarify?

Thanks, again!


----------



## Noor.Mohammed (May 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I am a new member in the group. I have submitted my EOI with below details on 11-Aug. Details are as follows:

261313 Software Engineer 
ACS Submitted: 29 Jul 2016 
ACS Skill Assessment +ve: 05 Aug 2016 
Points 60 
EOI Submitted: 11 Aug 2016 
Visa Class: 189

Since I am new, want to know what is the best way to know and track my queue status. It would be really helpful if anyone of the experienced group members guide me.

Looking forward for positive response.

Thanks,
Noor


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Thank you! You status in signature shows that you have applied/received PCC before you have received the invite! Are we able to apply for PCC before the invite notification letter? I thought PCC application requires the Requisition letter from concerned Embassy for migration visa. Could you please clarify?
> 
> Thanks, again!


Passport office did not ask for any letter (confirmation), though you have to select the destination country in your online application whilst requesting the same,

I am of the understanding that you can request PCC in advance, though it will be valid only for 12 MONTHS from date of issuance and your IED will be tied to your PCC (If you get lucky enough to get the same in next few rounds).

You can initiate this when you get invite as well, however you would have to arrange all documents in 60 days, I did it in advance as I was not aware of process / time it could take in my state / area.

if i dont get invite in next 1 year (for any reason) then this PCC is NULL / VOID.


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Passport office did not ask for any letter (confirmation), though you have to select the destination country in your online application whilst requesting the same,
> 
> I am of the understanding that you can request PCC in advance, though it will be valid only for 12 MONTHS from date of issuance and your IED will be tied to your PCC (If you get lucky enough to get the same in next few rounds).
> 
> ...


Very nice Jasjeet...that is a logical step. Even i am thinking of doing that.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Passport office did not ask for any letter (confirmation), though you have to select the destination country in your online application whilst requesting the same,
> 
> I am of the understanding that you can request PCC in advance, though it will be valid only for 12 MONTHS from date of issuance and your IED will be tied to your PCC (If you get lucky enough to get the same in next few rounds).
> 
> ...



Great, thank you! Btw, what is IED? When you apply for PCC, you have given this as a reference? 

Thanks!


----------



## ranagarima14 (Nov 20, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Passport office did not ask for any letter (confirmation), though you have to select the destination country in your online application whilst requesting the same,
> 
> I am of the understanding that you can request PCC in advance, though it will be valid only for 12 MONTHS from date of issuance and your IED will be tied to your PCC (If you get lucky enough to get the same in next few rounds).
> 
> ...


Mate,

I have a hypothetical question here. The reason being hypothetical is because I am not sure whether I will ever get an invite or not. You have mentioned only 60 days after the invite to get PCC. What if I don get PCC within 60 days. I am currently staying in Poland and Indian by Nationality. I have also lived in London in the past. So I need to get clearance from three countries. 

What If i don get them in 60 days ? Will I be able to inform the same to Immig team.Also how difficult is it to get a PCC when you are away from your home land.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

*Documentation*

Hi Experts,
Is it mandatory to submit only certified documents to DIBP or can we submit colour scans of the original documents as well for visa processing?

Has anyone submitted colour scans of the originals and was later asked to submit certified true copies of the original by the CO ??

Please advise

Regards,
Brane


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Mate,
> 
> I have a hypothetical question here. The reason being hypothetical is because I am not sure whether I will ever get an invite or not. You have mentioned only 60 days after the invite to get PCC. What if I don get PCC within 60 days. I am currently staying in Poland and Indian by Nationality. I have also lived in London in the past. So I need to get clearance from three countries.
> 
> ...


What is PCC?


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Mate,
> 
> I have a hypothetical question here. The reason being hypothetical is because I am not sure whether I will ever get an invite or not. You have mentioned only 60 days after the invite to get PCC. What if I don get PCC within 60 days. I am currently staying in Poland and Indian by Nationality. I have also lived in London in the past. So I need to get clearance from three countries.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify : After getting invitation 60 days time is to submit the Visa application which is done by filling the 17 page long form followed by depositing fee.
After that step you will be able to upload the Police Clearance Certificate(PCC) etc. If it takes more time to get PCC, you can explain to Case Officer.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hi Experts,
> Is it mandatory to submit only certified documents to DIBP or can we submit colour scans of the original documents as well for visa processing?
> 
> Has anyone submitted colour scans of the originals and was later asked to submit certified true copies of the original by the CO ??
> ...


Hi Brane...many people have submitted colour scans and had no issues in the process.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

jazz1234 said:


> What is PCC?


Police Clearance certificate


----------



## SubAus (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a score of 70 points and am applying for job code 261111(Business Analyst).
I just lodged my EOI for 189 visa on Oct 3rd 2016. When can I normally expect to receive an invite?

I'd appreciate links to Invite, documentation checklist and other useful articles.

Thanks for your time!
-SubAus


----------



## infysaxe (Jun 8, 2016)

SubAus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a score of 70 points and am applying for job code 261111(Business Analyst).
> I just lodged my EOI for 189 visa on Oct 3rd 2016. When can I normally expect to receive an invite?
> ...


As per my understanding, you should get in in October round itself. 14 September round invited 2611xx eoi of 65 pointers till 4 May, which means cut-off is below your points  Once skillselect gets updated with result of 28-sept, maybe in 1-2 days, you can predict ur invitation more precisely


----------



## SubAus (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you so much Infysaxe.

I keep a keen watch of my inbox.


----------



## aa1986 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello folks, when are we expecting Oct 2016 invitation round. Also, can anyone please forward me the link to view the last cutoff as per occupation.

Regards


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

aa1986 said:


> Hello folks, when are we expecting Oct 2016 invitation round. Also, can anyone please forward me the link to view the last cutoff as per occupation.
> 
> Regards


No info yet. Skill select still shows SEP 14th round results 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

aa1986 said:


> Hello folks, when are we expecting Oct 2016 invitation round. Also, can anyone please forward me the link to view the last cutoff as per occupation.
> 
> Regards


Nothing concrete yet updated in skillselect site.. however expect it to be on 12 oct 2016 as per 14 day guideline b/w rounds ...


----------



## aa1986 (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks for the update, lets hope it to be soon....anywaz can anyone please forward me the link to view the last cutoff as per occupation.


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

*Skillselect error*

Getting the below error when i login to Sikllselect? any idea?

The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location.


----------



## infysaxe (Jun 8, 2016)

aa1986 said:


> Thanks for the update, lets hope it to be soon....anywaz can anyone please forward me the link to view the last cutoff as per occupation.


Last cut-off per occupation group is given only for pro-rata occupations. You can find it on https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect under invitation round section.


----------



## aa1986 (Sep 21, 2016)

thanks for the reply, have checked..but it shows cutoff for only 5 occupations..not all...pls advice


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

Guys does any one have an idea when will skillselect update the dates for invitation round for October on their website.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## akil.gosai (Sep 23, 2016)

Software Engineer 261313
EOI Submitted 489: 06-aug-2016 - 65 points (55+10)
Invitation to apply : 9-aug-2016
Any idea how long time receive invitation


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

PaulJo.kld said:


> Getting the below error when i login to Sikllselect? any idea?
> 
> The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location.


This may be because you are directly hitting the bookmarked / previously visited url of the popup window you get for logging in to skillselect.. Go the main page of skill select that has the button 'login to skillselect' and start from there it should work fine..


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Got my spouse's ACS done, granted 5 additional points.


----------



## bikram82 (Oct 7, 2016)

*When is the draw for 189 in october*

I have submitted EOI today i.e. 7th oct in 261313 with 65 points, does anybody have any idea on when the draw rounds are?


----------



## aditya070807 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello All,

Submitted my EOI with 70 points for 261313 (software engineer).
Just wondering, when can we expect next round of invite this month. Any chances of getting under 28 Sep round .

Thanks

PTE 90 90 90 85 90 : 17 AUG:20 POINTS
+ACS RPL : 30 SEP : 5YR: 10 POINTS
AGE: 25
QUALIFICATIONS: 15


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

aditya070807 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Submitted my EOI with 70 points for 261313 (software engineer).
> Just wondering, when can we expect next round of invite this month. Any chances of getting under 28 Sep round .
> ...


Next round is expected to happen on 12 the Oct...nothing official has yet.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya070807 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey Nikhil
Just out of curiosity.....can u copy paste to text of the invite which i receive after Eoi.


----------



## jazz1234 (Sep 19, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Got my spouse's ACS done, granted 5 additional points.


When did u applied for your spouse acs


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

jazz1234 said:


> When did u applied for your spouse acs


28-Sep-2016.


----------



## gmukesh (Oct 6, 2016)

Friends - what are my chances to get Invite before Diwali 


ACS submitted Oct 6 (expecting +ve with 10 points for 5+ yrs exp
PTE scheduled Oct 16 (Shooting for 20 points with superior)
Age 25, Qualification - 15
Spouse - 5 Points keeping reserve
Designated Language - 5 Points keeping reserve


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

gmukesh said:


> Friends - what are my chances to get Invite before Diwali
> 
> 
> ACS submitted Oct 6 (expecting +ve with 10 points for 5+ yrs exp
> ...


Trust you know that Spouse ACS needs to be done, you can only claim 5 points. Also spouse needs to have COMPETENT score in IELTS / PTE and ACS should be from same skill list as that of yours...

BTW What category are you applying ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Got my spouse's ACS done, granted 5 additional points.


Congratulations Jasjeet you should get the ITA in the upcoming round


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

gmukesh said:


> Friends - what are my chances to get Invite before Diwali
> 
> 
> ACS submitted Oct 6 (expecting +ve with 10 points for 5+ yrs exp
> ...


Gmukesh get your points secured then we would be able to confirm if you will be able to secure invite before diwali. 

What do you mean by Points Keeping Reserve??? Have you even started with partner assessment and Naati or just assuming you will have it at later stage?


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi all,

I need a quick help. I am single and submitting EOI.
In the Family members section, it is asking the following questions, where I have selected the answers as below

*Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* *
*Yes *
*How many family members?* *
*3
* 
*Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* *
*No*

Can you please let me know what ever I have chosen is correct ? I have mentioned 3, assuming my yet to be spouse,father, mother would be dependents ? Also can I add my brother and sis and increase the count to 5 ?


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need a quick help. I am single and submitting EOI.
> In the Family members section, it is asking the following questions, where I have selected the answers as below
> ...


This question is based om current situation and you should answer based on facts, you may need to prove how all of them are your dependents.


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

nikhil_k said:


> This question is based om current situation and you should answer based on facts, you may need to prove how all of them are your dependents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Thanks Nikhil 
For the below question, if I select NO, can I put my brother,parents as non migrating family members while I lodge visa ?
Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?


----------



## turker (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi all,

I have uploaded my EOI for 233914 which is occupation group 2339. At the moment cut-off points for this group is 65 and 598 of 1000 quota is filled. 

I have 65 points (25 age, 10 ielts, 15 experience, 15 education). 

Do you think that there are a lot of people with points 70 and above so that I will not have chance to be invited in the next round?

Thanks a lot


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Do we have 189 invitation round tomorrow?

No info on skillselect yet.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

uday63 said:


> Do we have 189 invitation round tomorrow?
> 
> No info on skillselect yet.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yeah mate no info yet..Iam hoping it's tomorrow. Believe sometimes dibp don't update it but still carry on the round..any seniors with such experience? 

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssachde (Oct 10, 2016)

*Sub-Class 189 October'16 Invites*

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to drop in and check if any of you would know what's the date for the next round of invitations for sub-class 189 visa, October ' 16. I have submitted my EOI under the code 2211 (General Accountant).

After a couple of attempts at giving PTE Academic and IELTS General (failed miserably at that though), I am finally standing at 70 points now. 

A bit nervous and eager to know the date. I submitted the EOI first on 12th July at 60 points, and updated it to 70 points on the 4th of October. Do you reckon thats going to delay the invitation process ?

Would appreciate your answers and suggestions please.

Cheers and good luck to everyone.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ssachde said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and check if any of you would know what's the date for the next round of invitations for sub-class 189 visa, October ' 16. I have submitted my EOI under the code 2211 (General Accountant).
> 
> ...


When points change, EOI date of effect (DOE) changes. Hence your current DOE is 4th October.

This month, invitation rounds are to be held on 12th and 26th of October.

You will need to wait for some time as in every round, the cut-off date moves ahead. See the invitation trend and current cut-off points with DOE here: https://goo.gl/FGXxAE

Best of luck!


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Got the confirmation email from Victoria stating my application is successful and will be getting invite from DIBP. Made my day so happy 😀

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssachde (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks so much man!
This is really great help. I appreciate you showing me the way pro-rata system actually works. Super helpful.
Have a good one!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ssachde said:


> Thanks so much man!
> This is really great help. I appreciate you showing me the way pro-rata system actually works. Super helpful.
> Have a good one!




Thanks. Appreciate your words. 

I am glad people are liking my work


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Your Pro-rata calculation Excel is really impressive and thanks a lot for talking hell lot of time to prepare this. Hope only you handle this to maintain the readability.



BulletAK said:


> Thanks. Appreciate your words.
> 
> I am glad people are liking my work


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Your Pro-rata calculation Excel is really impressive and thanks a lot for talking hell lot of time to prepare this. Hope only you handle this to maintain the readability.




I will bro for sure. Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

singhexpat20 said:


> Thanks Nikhil
> For the below question, if I select NO, can I put my brother,parents as non migrating family members while I lodge visa ?
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?


With the exception of your own spouse, a dependent cannot be married or in a de facto relationship. So you cannot include your parents in your application.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck to all who are waiting for ITA! 

Please update snd share your details.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck to all who are waiting for ITA!
> 
> Please update snd share your details.
> 
> ...


Hey Andreyx...when is the round happening...is it the trend that it happens on a wednesday or it has been declared officially?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Its ON*

Good luck everyone 7.5 hours to go before the invitation round.....lets roll


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nikhil_k said:


> Hey Andreyx...when is the round happening...is it the trend that it happens on a wednesday or it has been declared officially?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




00.00 AST - tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Good luck everyone 7.5 hours to go before the invitation round.....lets roll



Are you sure about the 189 dates for this month?

no update on skill select website...


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes sir...


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

All the very best to all. May we get good news on this auspicious day.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

rtbrfr said:


> Dear friends, if tomorrw is the invitation request ur reply.
> they have increased their quota to 150-200. I am applying in 263111 which is in pro rata. Will i get invite next round with 65 points for nsw regional.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Sooooooo, just over 5 hours till 189 round (if we continue previous schedule), and they haven't updated SkillSelect from the last round yet. I get the feeling this is going to be another odd round. We had one round with no pro-rata, one with too many pro-rata meaning a bunch of lucky 489s got in, and the last round was plain weird for some skills. It doesn't feel like it's running super-smooth right now.

Good luck all, hope you get good news. Good luck too to DIBP, I hope nothing breaks this time.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Sooooooo, just over 5 hours till 189 round (if we continue previous schedule), and they haven't updated SkillSelect from the last round yet. I get the feeling this is going to be another odd round. We had one round with no pro-rata, one with too many pro-rata meaning a bunch of lucky 489s got in, and the last round was plain weird for some skills. It doesn't feel like it's running super-smooth right now.
> 
> Good luck all, hope you get good news. Good luck too to DIBP, I hope nothing breaks this time.


FFACS - i can see that u got 190 NSW. It is better to go with it... why to waste time waiting for 189 invite.... also, 190 processing is fast... you just need to spend 300AUD extra...

as far as 189 round is concerned ..i think it is not tomorrow... pure GUT feeling....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> FFACS - i can see that u got 190 NSW. It is better to go with it... why to waste time waiting for 189 invite.... also, 190 processing is fast... you just need to spend 300AUD extra...
> 
> as far as 189 round is concerned ..i think it is not tomorrow... pure GUT feeling....:fingerscrossed:


Don't get me wrong, my 189 is nowhere near. I'm just cheering along for the rest of you.


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

Any chance for me to get EOI in today's round if I submitted and Updated my profile few hours ago?


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

akryptik said:


> Any chance for me to get EOI in today's round if I submitted and Updated my profile few hours ago?


Yes, it does not matter if you have done that before the script runs..you have a chance.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroHawk (Jul 29, 2016)

nikhil_k said:


> Yes, it does not matter if you have done that before the script runs..you have a chance.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I myself submitted my EOI earlier today.


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Updated 189 EOI*

Hello friends,
Got my PTE result today and updated EOI with 70 points in 2613**.
Fingers crossed for invite :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## turker (Mar 15, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Sooooooo, just over 5 hours till 189 round (if we continue previous schedule), and they haven't updated SkillSelect from the last round yet. I get the feeling this is going to be another odd round. We had one round with no pro-rata, one with too many pro-rata meaning a bunch of lucky 489s got in, and the last round was plain weird for some skills. It doesn't feel like it's running super-smooth right now.
> 
> Good luck all, hope you get good news. Good luck too to DIBP, I hope nothing breaks this time.


hi, could you please explain what pro-rata means for the invitations?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

turker said:


> hi, could you please explain what pro-rata means for the invitations?


You can google the definition of pro rata then look on SkillSelect to see which occupation are managed in this way.


----------



## turker (Mar 15, 2016)

FFacs said:


> You can google the definition of pro rata then look on SkillSelect to see which occupation are managed in this way.


let me try to re-ask my question.

normally for 2211,2611,2613,2212,2339 and 2631 they have increased the cut-off points to have availability across the year. 

but from what your saying, I dont get if; sometimes they dont look for it? they limit the number of people they send invitations even if they are above the cut-off points? or they have cut-off date for EOIs? 

and please don't bother to write google this as well.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

turker said:


> let me try to re-ask my question.
> 
> normally for 2211,2611,2613,2212,2339 and 2631 they have increased the cut-off points to have availability across the year.
> 
> ...


Not an expert, but my understanding is that it's the other way around: they don't change the points to ensure availability, they ensure availability and this effects the points (and DOE) threshold. Therefore "pro rata". They invite a certain number of people in each of these professions each round.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Not an expert, but my understanding is that it's the other way around: they don't change the points to ensure availability, they ensure availability and this effects the points (and DOE) threshold. Therefore "pro rata". They invite a certain number of people in each of these professions each round.


When can we expect invitation for 489 Family sponsorship in 221213? It is under pro rata but they should give priority to those who are waiting for so long under 489FS.

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

turker said:


> let me try to re-ask my question.
> 
> normally for 2211,2611,2613,2212,2339 and 2631 they have increased the cut-off points to have availability across the year.
> 
> ...


That's true.They limit the no of EOIs even if applicants have 189 cut off marks which is 60.

For prorata occupations, no of applicants is very high that quota will be full with in few rounds.So only few no of invites are sent each round.

Usually they run a script to prioritize applicants in the order of points and then DOE.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya070807 (Aug 25, 2016)

nikhil_k said:


> Yes, it does not matter if you have done that before the script runs..you have a chance.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Script ? Are saying Invitations are sent automatically without any manual intervention?


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

No update on skillselect for invitation round. Yet we all are optimistic that it is scheduled for today.

Good luck in that case.. The ball ⚽ starts rolling in next 90 minutes...

All the best !!!


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Can we expect draw tonight at 7:30pm IST for SC189? :violin:


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> Can we expect draw tonight at 7:30pm IST for SC189? :violin:


All are expecting the same.. Fingers crossed 

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Invites will start coming from 6.30 pm IST. Australia is in daylight savings period now. Best of luck to all.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya070807 (Aug 25, 2016)

vanpraustralia said:


> All are expecting the same.. Fingers crossed
> 
> sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


Did it happen  ..!!!??


----------



## ssachde (Oct 10, 2016)

Did it happen for anyone ? Are the invites out yet ?:clap2:


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Invited


----------



## bullkaly (Aug 2, 2016)

yahoo.... 
got invitation for ICT BA 11 may 2016 with 65 points..
thanks guys for all ur support..


----------



## tan011 (Jun 29, 2016)

Invited accountant 70 points
Doe 20/8/2016


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Anyone 261313??

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Please share the timelines, points and job code.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## ssachde (Oct 10, 2016)

Many congratulations!


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Any External Auditors got invitation? Code 221213

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

where can I check the results? email? skillselect account? where?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Sad to see no 60 pointers in 2613 got invited.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Invited
233311
60 points
Submitted: 29/9/2016


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

akryptik said:


> where can I check the results? email? skillselect account? where?


Hi akryptik, normally an email will be sent to the email you used to regressed your EOI account once and invitation has been issued to you, in the mean time your EOI page will have an Apply button at where the Submitted status was. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

Fanish said:


> Sad to see no 60 pointers in 2613 got invited.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


can you link me with the page having stats?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> Invited
> 233311
> 60 points
> Submitted: 29/9/2016


Congrats Bhavna !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Invited


Congrats buddy !


----------



## bikram82 (Oct 7, 2016)

you can login to the skillselect and check. btw I applied with 65 points on 7th October for 261313, still did not get invite... probably not picked up for this round


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Invited.


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

TeAna said:


> Hi akryptik, normally an email will be sent to the email you used to regressed your EOI account once and invitation has been issued to you, in the mean time your EOI page will have an Apply button at where the Submitted status was. Anyway, good luck!


Oh, it's still showing "Status: SUBMITTED", probably because I updated my profile just few hours back. 

Where Can I see the cutt-offs?

thanks, anyway!


----------



## aditya070807 (Aug 25, 2016)

aditya070807 said:


> Hi
> I am planning to submit my EOI via agent in the coming week.
> Below are my details and time lines:
> 
> ...


No invite for me for 261313 at 70 points yet


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

RKS20 said:


> Invited.


congrats buddy !!!


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

bikram82 said:


> you can login to the skillselect and check. btw I applied with 65 points on 7th October for 261313, still did not get invite... probably not picked up for this round


Going with the trend 65 pointers have the wait period of maximum 4 weeks. So your wait is going to get over soon.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## bikram82 (Oct 7, 2016)

Fanish said:


> Going with the trend 65 pointers have the wait period of maximum 4 weeks. So your wait is going to get over soon.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk



Thanks a lot buddy! probably in the draw towards the end of the month is the one I am looking for right?


----------



## bikram82 (Oct 7, 2016)

A general question though...shall I stop logging in to the EOI site now? or still can I keep checking for todays result/ my luck? how long till they stop rolling out results?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

aditya070807 said:


> No invite for me for 261313 at 70 points yet


This is a big surprise... may be you check email after few minutes. Also check eoi status in skillselect.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Invited


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

bikram82 said:


> Thanks a lot buddy! probably in the draw towards the end of the month is the one I am looking for right?


Next draw or 1st draw of November.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

uday63 said:


> Invited


congrats uday !!!


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

Invited.. 65 points for 261313 eoi lodged on 20th September.. Thanks for support so far in the process... 

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

Fanish said:


> Next draw or 1st draw of November.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


How long will be able to see the cutt-off for todays draw?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vanpraustralia said:


> Invited.. 65 points for 261313 eoi lodged on 20th September.. Thanks for support so far in the process...
> 
> sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


congrats buddy !!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

akryptik said:


> How long will be able to see the cutt-off for todays draw?




Normally DIBP updates it within 7 working days. But this time, even the last round results (28 Sept 2016) are yet to be published by DIBP and it has been two weeks now. So we cant predict this time.


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

One frnd filed on 27th with 65 got invite.


----------



## ssebastian0317 (Oct 7, 2016)

I filed on 30 Sep with 65 points. Did not get an invite. So cut off between 27 and 30 for 65 pointers?


----------



## anoooin (Sep 27, 2016)

Got my invite today. 65 pointer. Eoi date: 22nd sep. 261313


----------



## aditya070807 (Aug 25, 2016)

Fanish said:


> This is a big surprise... may be you check email after few minutes. Also check eoi status in skillselect.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Got it  !!!!
70 points
Eoi submitted 6 oct
261313


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

anoooin said:


> Got my invite today. 65 pointer. Eoi date: 22nd sep. 261313


congrats buddy !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aditya070807 said:


> Got it  !!!!
> 70 points
> Eoi submitted 6 oct
> 261313


congrats aditya !


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

aditya070807 said:


> Got it  !!!!
> 70 points
> Eoi submitted 6 oct
> 261313


Happy for you Aditya. Party time.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Any Auditor got invitation??


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

we all need to wait for another 3-4 hours to have a clear picture of 189 Invites....

all the best guys...


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ssebastian0317 said:


> I filed on 30 Sep with 65 points. Did not get an invite. So cut off between 27 and 30 for 65 pointers?



be patient!!! wait for 3-4 hours... else you will get invite on 26Oct...

in any case you will get invite...


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello All,

263111 any one got invite ?

Thanks


----------



## sharmison (Oct 11, 2016)

*189 Invite received*

Just now received invite for 189 

(skillselect email time stamp 11 Oct 2016 9:23PM Singapore time - 00:23AM Sydney)



=======
ANZSCO CODE : 261313 (Sofware engg)
65 Points
Age: 25 (33y+)
Degree:15 (BS)
IELTS: 10 (L 7.5,R 8.0,W 7.0,S 7.)
ACS assesment: Positive (accessed as 7y10m exp)
EOI Submitted: 11-Aug-2016 (with 60 points)
EOI got updated (visa date of effect): 20-Sep-2016 (completed 8 years, so 65 points)
NSW Nomination invite : 30-Sep-2016


----------



## SkillBacta (Oct 11, 2016)

Any 2211 Accountants got invitation???


----------



## ssebastian0317 (Oct 7, 2016)

oh, it takes 3-4 hours for invites to get reflected? I did not know that. I am very new to the forum and AUS migration, so please excuse my ignorance. I am not in any hurry. I have waited for years for US greencard, before finally giving up on it. I can wait a few weeks for AUS.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ssebastian0317 said:


> oh, it takes 3-4 hours for invites to get reflected? I did not know that. I am very new to the forum and AUS migration, so please excuse my ignorance. I am not in any hurry. I have waited for years for US greencard, before finally giving up on it. I can wait a few weeks for AUS.



you sound very disappointed... just relax.... everything will be fine... getting US greencard is difficult..

can you please share you ACS assessment details, English score and other info?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*No 60 pointers for 2613xx??*

Looks like not huge clearance for 65 pointers. The team is not ready to clear the backlog anytime.

Hopes are dashed/lost after every single round. 

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## kritadvrp (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi Guys!

I am Aeronautic Engineer with 1.3 yrs Experiences.


Could anyone advise me on my case;

I am a 60 pointers, will I have any chance of getting invitation?

saw that the other engineer has reach 65pts (Aero Engineer is in this category).

Will it comes down to 60 soon or stay 65?

Really appreciate if anyone can help me here!

Thanks heap!


----------



## aa1986 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey folks any invite/update for 2335...


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

SO, finally its time to give up hopes on the 2613 jobcode for the 60 Points and see if one can improve the points. 
Very sad to know this..


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> SO, finally its time to give up hopes on the 2613 jobcode for the 60 Points and see if one can improve the points.
> Very sad to know this..


can you please confirm your ACS assessment details (effective experience)?

the only hope for 261313 is 190 NSW only....


----------



## m1748 (May 5, 2016)

Hi all, any update for 233914? Haven't seen any update since 28th September round! I have dropped my eoi with 65 points on 18th September.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

m1748 said:


> Hi all, any update for 233914? Haven't seen any update since 28th September round! I have dropped my eoi with 65 points on 18th September.



DIBP behaving very irresponsibly and not updated skill select site on time...

they should keep the site updated..


----------



## m1748 (May 5, 2016)

I know right! I don't know whats wrong with 233914 job code. We are already on pro rata basis, quota left for 40% only and now they are not showing any update. I am getting tensed as hell


----------



## SkillBacta (Oct 11, 2016)

Any chance to get invitation in several hours?


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> can you please confirm your ACS assessment details (effective experience)?
> 
> the only hope for 261313 is 190 NSW only....


Effective experience in my case is at max 8+ years and English with 0 points 

Since Eng is at 0, its going to be difficult for 190 also..


----------



## ssebastian0317 (Oct 7, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> you sound very disappointed... just relax.... everything will be fine... getting US greencard is difficult..
> 
> can you please share you ACS assessment details, English score and other info?


I guess I have to do 5 posts before I can update that in my signature. I will check the exact dates and update later. At work now. ACS RPL +Ve (Sep 25) Effective 5 years 4 months ( lost 6 years) Age 32, PTEA 1st attempt (September 10 )(R-90,W-90,L-90, S-78).


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

SkillBacta said:


> Any chance to get invitation in several hours?


No more chance with this invitation round. the invitation round usually lasts not more than 20-30 minutes

You will have to wait for next round


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Effective experience in my case is at max 8+ years and English with 0 points
> 
> Since Eng is at 0, its going to be difficult for 190 also..


To be fair having English at a level where you struggle to score a 7 is going to hamper efforts to find a job when you DO get there. Work on your English, get that Proficient score, improve chances of success.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who received their ITA Today. Note that now you would have 60 days to lodge your visa application. 
Start working on remaining documents as per checklist. Prepare for funds at the earliest if you have not yet done that..

Best Wishes with next steps


----------



## askaboy84 (Sep 14, 2016)

get invitation under 233914 （65 points）




m1748 said:


> Hi all, any update for 233914? Haven't seen any update since 28th September round! I have dropped my eoi with 65 points on 18th September.


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

FFacs said:


> To be fair having English at a level where you struggle to score a 7 is going to hamper efforts to find a job when you DO get there. Work on your English, get that Proficient score, improve chances of success.


I have slightly different view on this. I don't think someone who doesn't have 7 score in English has any impact on finding job as it has nothing to do with it. It's totally based on individuals skillset and interview. We can't say someone who didn't get 7 in each module has bad English. Only diff is it gives u edge with extra 10 points and keep u ahead of others in getting ITA. THAT'S IT.


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

Guys any idea for BA/SA profile ?
.Till what date it has been cleared with 65 points ??


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> congrats buddy !!




Congrats buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

akryptik said:


> How long will be able to see the cutt-off for todays draw?


Haha LoL.

The 28 September invitation round is not yet updated. Hence very difficult to answer.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

sharmison said:


> Just now received invite for 189
> 
> (skillselect email time stamp 11 Oct 2016 9:23PM Singapore time - 00:23AM Sydney)
> 
> ...


Congrats on invitation!

My ACS results which I had in Dec 2015 are as below and last one is still my current job. In the report it says "...employment after July 2011 is considered...". In other words they deducted 4 years of experience because of my Telecom Eng degree.

Dates: 07/07 - 11/11 (4yrs 5mths)
Dates: 06/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 8mths)
Dates: 02/13 - 10/14 (1yrs 8mths)
Dates: 10/14 - 12/15 (1yrs 2mths)

According to above numbers when I make a "simple" calculation, as of Jan 2017 I will have 9 years experience (5 years effective) which will make me 65 pointer. 

Is it possible to calculate/know the exact date (1st, 10th, 25th or Dec or Feb?) when the Date of Effect will be updated due to the experience?


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> congrats buddy !!!


Thanks buddy.


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

askaboy84 said:


> get invitation under 233914 （65 points）


Can you please share your timeline...i have a score of 65 but not received invitation...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

june14ashish said:


> I have slightly different view on this. I don't think someone who doesn't have 7 score in English has any impact on finding job as it has nothing to do with it. It's totally based on individuals skillset and interview. We can't say someone who didn't get 7 in each module has bad English. Only diff is it gives u edge with extra 10 points and keep u ahead of others in getting ITA. THAT'S IT.


If you're arguing that tests are imperfect in their assessment of language capabilities, I would agree to a certain extent. That said I think the difference between someone who struggles to score 7 and someone who scores 8.5 consistently would be evident to anyone engaging such an individual. I'm not saying that scoring a 7 helps you get a job; I'm saying that having the level of English that makes it likely that one will score a 7 will increase your chance of securing a role. If you disagree with the latter, I'm afraid you're wrong. Unless you're an exceptional talent your English abilities will play a huge role in your ability to even secure an interview. That's just how it is I'm afraid. I should know, I live overseas.


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

Guys I'd like to happily inform that i also got an invitation i had 75 points which became 70 after 10th oct...the reason i was not sure to get an ITA was because i already got invited based on my incorrect ITA in 28th sep round which i decided to ignore.
Thanks to seniors like Vikas, Andrey and many more who guided to still file another EOI and wait for ITA.
Congrates to all who got invited.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

june14ashish said:


> Guys any idea for BA/SA profile ?
> .Till what date it has been cleared with 65 points ??


Someone with 65 points and EOI of 11th May was celebrating. I didn't hear anyone with later dates.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

nikhil_k said:


> Guys I'd like to happily inform that i also got an invitation i had 75 points which became 70 after 10th oct...the reason i was not sure to get an ITA was because i already got invited based on my incorrect ITA in 28th sep round which i decided to ignore.
> Thanks to seniors like Vikas, Andrey and many more who guided to still file another EOI and wait for ITA.
> Congrates to all who got invited.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Haha, congrats (again). That invite was back in the pool very briefly.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Quick question..

Whilst filling my application, system is asking to furnish details on my stay outside india, i guess it is for long stays and not short term business travels ?

Can someone advise please...


----------



## suhaz4 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi All,

Submitted EOI on 30th September with 65 points.

But no invite... 

Software engineer

I opted 189 and 190 (any region).

Anyone got invite with 65 points submitted after 30th September??


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

june14ashish said:


> Guys any idea for BA/SA profile ?
> .Till what date it has been cleared with 65 points ??


seems for 65 pointers it has not moved many days ahead since 14th September Round Results two of the guys who reported receiving their ITA have DOE 8th May and 11th May except jasjeet who wa son 70 points lodged in October


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

taga said:


> Congrats on invitation!
> 
> My ACS results which I had in Dec 2015 are as below and last one is still my current job. In the report it says "...employment after July 2011 is considered...". In other words they deducted 4 years of experience because of my Telecom Eng degree.
> 
> ...


The day you complete a slab of experience and move to another slab that particular midnight your points will increase and doe with take current time stamp


----------



## m1748 (May 5, 2016)

askaboy84 said:


> get invitation under 233914 （65 points）


Great! can you share your timeline? As I am waiting with 65 points.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Quick question..
> 
> Whilst filling my application, system is asking to furnish details on my stay outside india, i guess it is for long stays and not short term business travels ?
> 
> Can someone advise please...



Congratulations.

Join the new thread Jasjeet http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-1850.html

you got to mention the long duration stay outside india.. all the other vacation and business trips can be mentioned on form 80


----------



## meetbunnny (Sep 30, 2016)

hello everyone. i have submitted my eoi with 60 points on 18th August 2016 for 26311. Do anybody have an idea when i can expect to get an invite? Thank you.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations to all those who have got the invite.

Request you all to update your case in immitracker as well. 

Since skillselect is not get updated on time hence this is the last resort.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## amanchhina33 (Oct 11, 2016)

got invited today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infysaxe (Jun 8, 2016)

Got invite today 

#Job Code : 261313 Software Engineer
#ACS Applied : 11-Sep-2016
#Mail sent to ACS : 15-Sep-2016
(As I have broken my 7.5 years experience in ACS application only over Countries (2) worked and not over each position (5) as R&R and employer are same, so requested ACS CO to include breakdown, if possible over positions as per Stat declaration to avoid any issues later in EOI/Visa lodgement)
#ACS CO replied : 16-Sep-2016
(Entries, one for each country (5.5 years, 2 years) as filled by me in online application will remain same but as a goodwill gesture , she will include all job titles in same entry of 5.5 years experience for single country)
#ACS Result +ve assessment received : 20-Sep-2016
#EOI (189, 65 Points) : 21-Sep-2016
#Invitation : 11-Oct-2016
#Visa Lodge : To initiate


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

amanchhina33 said:


> got invited today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on receiving your ITA. It would be beneficial for other applicants to predict the cutoff if you would include your timeline with the message for Invitation received


----------



## amanchhina33 (Oct 11, 2016)

233914
eoi:-14/09/16
points-65

visa lodged-12/10/2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

If the trend continues for BA/SA .any idea how many rounds I have to wait more to get ITA ? . I submitted EOI with 65 points and DOE is 14th July


----------



## Neha Grover (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi guys..

Can anyone please tell whether we can apply for VIC sponsorship first and then EOI 10-15 days later for 190? Or is it mandate to first apply for EOI and then on VIC website for sponsorship/.

Please reply

Thanks


----------



## Neha Grover (Apr 15, 2016)

If we apply for both 189 and 190 then is there any impact on the chances or probability of getting invitation for 189?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invites! Please update your details in the tables! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssebastian0317 (Oct 7, 2016)

suhaz4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Submitted EOI on 30th September with 65 points.
> 
> ...


Exact same here, EOI 30 Sept, Software Engineer,65 points and no invite. I saw a post that said someone with sep 27 got. So cut off is somewhere in between. Next time for sure.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

Feels like a slow round for everybody.
I suspect it's a small invitation round.


----------



## qiangwang2505 (Aug 18, 2016)

Congrats on all who got invited!


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

ssebastian0317 said:


> Exact same here, EOI 30 Sept, Software Engineer,65 points and no invite. I saw a post that said someone with sep 27 got. So cut off is somewhere in between. Next time for sure.


Seen people with 65 points and EOI effect date 30 September got invited in immitracker .


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

NaveenDabas said:


> Seen people with 65 points and EOI effect date 30 September got invited in immitracker .


May be different job code.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## bikram82 (Oct 7, 2016)

Yea, my EOI (189) was submitted on 7th October with 65 points, didnt go through in yesterday's draw. So basically, 65 points backlog might have been cleared till the last week of September it seems. I think, optimistically, that my turn might come in the 26th October or the November draw. What are y'all's take in this?


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

bikram82 said:


> Yea, my EOI (189) was submitted on 7th October with 65 points, didnt go through in yesterday's draw. So basically, 65 points backlog might have been cleared till the last week of September it seems. I think, optimistically, that my turn might come in the 26th October or the November draw. What are y'all's take in this?


Yes. You will get invite in Oct last or Nov first draw, high probability is of October last draw.


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> The day you complete a slab of experience and move to another slab that particular midnight your points will increase and doe with take current time stamp


Actually my question is how do you calculate "The day you complete a slab of experience"?

For instance take my second experience from ACS result. 

Dates: 06/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 8mths)

To be exact, it is from 25th Jun 2012 to 1st Feb 2013 which makes 221 days of experience and ACS says its 8 months but actually it is more close to 7 months (7.37). Will SkillSelect do the same calculation?

One option they may be just counting months like "June (0), July(1) ... Feb (8). OK 8 months" then add all months and check if it makes 36, 60 or 96 months. In this case it is 1st Jan 2017 for me.

Another option they may calculate exact days, divide it to 30 to find months like "25th Jun 2012 to 1st Feb 2013 makes 221 days, then 221/30 ~= 7.37 months". So they may calculate total days and then divide it to 30 to find months and check if it makes 36, 60 or 96 months. In this case it is 17th Jan 2017 for me.

Or they may calculate all days and divide it to 365 and check if it makes 3, 5 or 8 years. In this case it is 10th Feb 2017 for me.

As you see best and worst options have 40 days difference. If @sharmison (28th page) could share his exact employment dates then we have a chance to know how SkillSelect calculates this experience thing.


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

Fanish said:


> May be different job code.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


It was 261313 .


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

NaveenDabas said:


> It was 261313 .


we need to wait for skill select website update...

immitracker not that reliable..

your effective experience as per ACS (exact years and moths) ??

261313 people are not getting NSW 190 invites.... any ideas why??


----------



## suhaz4 (Feb 18, 2016)

only one .
But who all submitted on or before 27th September got the invite.
Code : 261313 with 65 points
So better we can wait for next round.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

suhaz4 said:


> only one .
> But who all submitted on or before 27th September got the invite.
> Code : 261313 with 65 points
> So better we can wait for next round.


suhaz... all the best... next round is yours.... you got 500% chances to getting invite..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

thepirate said:


> Yes. You will get invite in Oct last or Nov first draw, high probability is of October last draw.




I would agree.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pavankp065 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on 29th September 2016 with 65 points, 
Is there any chance of getting invitation in next round in October 2016.

Please help.

Regards,
Pavan


----------



## pavankp065 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi All,

AGE : 30
EDUCATION : 15
PTE : 20
TOTAL : 65

I have submitted my EOI on 29th September 2016 with 65 points, 
Is there any chance of getting invitation in next round in October 2016.

Regards,
Pavan


----------



## Billu Singh (Aug 8, 2016)

Is the October 12th round over? Can't see the 28th Sept results yet on the website.


----------



## nikhil_k (May 16, 2016)

pavankp065 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> AGE : 30
> EDUCATION : 15
> ...


This depends on your Job code...may be you need to wait for few rounds.


Billu Singh said:


> Is the October 12th round over? Can't see the 28th Sept results yet on the website.


Yes its over, DIBP is a bit slow in uploading data.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## pavankp065 (Oct 12, 2016)

The job code is Developer Programmer - 261312

65 points
189 subclass
EOI : 29th September 2016


----------



## pavankp065 (Oct 12, 2016)

pavankp065 said:


> The job code is Developer Programmer - 261312
> 
> 65 points
> 189 subclass
> EOI : 29th September 2016


Invitation round : October 2016??


----------



## dvys (Sep 24, 2016)

Billu Singh said:


> Is the October 12th round over? Can't see the 28th Sept results yet on the website.


Yes it's over


----------



## pavankp065 (Oct 12, 2016)

How likely is the application for job code 261312 with 65 points can be picked?

do we have one more round in October 2016?


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

pavankp065 said:


> How likely is the application for job code 261312 with 65 points can be picked?
> 
> do we have one more round in October 2016?


I'm sure you will get invited in next round which will be on 26th October.For more information check myimmitracker.com.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Dear Friends

I have withdrawn my NSW (190), hope it makes way for one of you. Good luck !!!!


----------



## Neha Grover (Apr 15, 2016)

Neha Grover said:


> If we apply for both 189 and 190 then is there any impact on the chances or probability of getting invitation for 189?


Can anyone please reply to my query ? 

Thanks


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Neha Grover said:


> Can anyone please reply to my query ?
> 
> Thanks


Dear Neha

There is no dependency b/w these two. Which ever clicks first, you should grab it.

Though individual preference matters. Also lot depends on your points and category you applied for.


----------



## Neha Grover (Apr 15, 2016)

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Dear Neha
> 
> There is no dependency b/w these two. Which ever clicks first, you should grab it.
> 
> Though individual preference matters. Also lot depends on your points and category you applied for.


Thank you Jasjeet for your reply.

Can you please let me know whether we can apply for VIC sponsorship first and then EOI 10-15 days later for 190? Or is it mandate to first apply for EOI and then on VIC website for sponsorship?


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Neha Grover said:


> Thank you Jasjeet for your reply.
> 
> Can you please let me know whether we can apply for VIC sponsorship first and then EOI 10-15 days later for 190? Or is it mandate to first apply for EOI and then on VIC website for sponsorship?


If I recall it right, you need to mention EOI in VIC nomination (on their website), hence it needs to exist.


----------



## rajanchd (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,

At present, I am having 45 marks, but unable to complete PTE academic test. So planning for Study to Australia. Can anyone in this forum guide me.

Regards,
rajan


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

taga said:


> Actually my question is how do you calculate "The day you complete a slab of experience"?
> 
> For instance take my second experience from ACS result.
> 
> ...


skill select will calculate each day at work including weekends as well provided that you were employed during this time. say you were employed at company A from 1st Jan and left the company on 30th June and then joined another company on 20th July then these 20 days gap would be deducted.. for the span of 1 year, 3 years, 5 years & 8 Years calculate them in days if you have completed those many days you get the points... This is what i have understood through my personal experience


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pavankp065 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> AGE : 30
> EDUCATION : 15
> ...




What is your anzsco?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audrayyeng (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi all, i am new to the forum. Would like some opinion for 261312, 60 points. I know chances are slim but my current visa will expire next year May. I am currently trying to get more points by ielts/PTE. If by any chance i am unable to get the extra points, will I be invited by then because I have seen some news on awarding extra points to single applicants/younger applicants. I believe that will greatly affect everyone.


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

I created my EOI on 10/10/2016 for 261312. I have 65 points.

Date of Effect 10/10/2016 22:24:21
Age 33 - 39 : 25
PTE (Proficient):	10
Educational : 15
Work Exp : 15
----------------------
TOTAL : 65

Looking at myimmitracker.com, it appears few ppl with EOI dated 29th sept and 65 points have got the invite, but then there are others who are still awaiting for the same date.

Since skillselect isn't putting up all the stats, it is little difficult to gauge or access your chances. Is there a better way to track ?


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

audrayyeng said:


> Hi all, i am new to the forum. Would like some opinion for 261312, 60 points. I know chances are slim but my current visa will expire next year May. I am currently trying to get more points by ielts/PTE. If by any chance i am unable to get the extra points, will I be invited by then because I have seen some news on awarding extra points to single applicants/younger applicants. I believe that will greatly affect everyone.


I dunno, I wouldn't count on changes happening before ceiling reset in july if any. 

I really think it's better to concentrate on improving your points if you can, cos you have no idea if you will end up worse off if the points system changes.


----------



## dansimp (Feb 18, 2016)

Count me in. 261313 - 65 Points 
Age - 30
Bachelor - 15
English - Superior - 20
EOI Date of effect - 13/10/2016


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

audrayyeng said:


> Hi all, i am new to the forum. Would like some opinion for 261312, 60 points. I know chances are slim but my current visa will expire next year May. I am currently trying to get more points by ielts/PTE. If by any chance i am unable to get the extra points, will I be invited by then because I have seen some news on awarding extra points to single applicants/younger applicants. I believe that will greatly affect everyone.


Can you pls point us to the source of this news ?


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

dansimp said:


> Count me in. 261313 - 65 Points
> Age - 30
> Bachelor - 15
> English - Superior - 20
> EOI Date of effect - 13/10/2016


Hi,

On which site I can appear for mock tests ?

Thank-you in advance.


----------



## pavankp065 (Oct 12, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> What is your anzsco?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Andrey,

My ANZSCO code is 261312. i have 30 pts for age, 15 for education and 20 for PTE.
points : 65
EOI : 30th September 2016


Applied EOI for subclass 189


----------



## suhaz4 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Got 190 invite from NSW*

Hi Folks,

I got invite from NSW today.
Validity is 14 days.

Should I wait for next round or go ahead with the invite?

Submitted EOI with 65 points (189) on 29 SEPT 2016.


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

*Waiting for 189 invitation with 65 points*

EOI Date submitted: 13/09/2016
Points on date 13/09/2016 : 60
Points on 1/10/2016: 65

Received NSW 190 invitation on October 1st 2016.

Have not received 189 invitation on October 12th 2016 round yet.

Should I wait for 189 or should I accept 190? 

Total Ceiling (for 2613) 5662 out of which 1823 filled (as of september 2016)

Thanks,
Niraj Bhatt


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

Congrats for invite man.

I also applied for NSW nomination while filling out EOI on 24 sep 2016. I have similar profile as yours, including point breakup. Can you please let me know, do we need to apply somewhere else also for NSW nomination like some portal or something or just EOI submission is enough ?

Thanks in advance .


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

suhaz4 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got invite from NSW today.
> Validity is 14 days.
> ...


Congrats for invite man.

I also applied for NSW nomination while filling out EOI on 24 sep 2016. I have similar profile as yours, including point breakup. Can you please let me know, do we need to apply somewhere else also for NSW nomination like some portal or something or just EOI submission is enough ?

Thanks in advance .


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

nirajbhatt said:


> EOI Date submitted: 13/09/2016
> Points on date 13/09/2016 : 60
> Points on 1/10/2016: 65
> 
> ...


Go ahead. Don't wait.


----------



## akil.gosai (Sep 23, 2016)

thepirate said:


> Go ahead. Don't wait.


Hi... Niraj.... Where r u from????


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

Only EOI. You should have selected 190 visa during EOI submission. I selected both, 189 and 190. Received 190 but I want 189.


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

akil.gosai said:


> hi... Niraj.... Where r u from????


india


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

nirajbhatt said:


> Only EOI. You should have selected 190 visa during EOI submission. I selected both, 189 and 190. Received 190 but I want 189.



wait for next 189 round.. you will easily get 189 invite...


----------



## akil.gosai (Sep 23, 2016)

nirajbhatt said:


> india


Bro.... From Gujarat????? Which city???


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> wait for next 189 round.. you will easily get 189 invite...


Okk thx. yes I will wait. hopefully will get invite in 28th Oct round.


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

akil.gosai said:


> Bro.... From Gujarat????? Which city???


Yup. Surat.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pavankp065 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Next round mate  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dansimp (Feb 18, 2016)

Is it a good Idea to put 2 *separate *EOI's(189 - 65, 190 - 70) for same anzsco code? will they stop my 189 eoi processing if I get state invitation?


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

dansimp said:


> Is it a good Idea to put 2 *separate *EOI's(189 - 65, 190 - 70) for same anzsco code? will they stop my 189 eoi processing if I get state invitation?


Nothing like that.Create two EOIs.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello Experts,
Paying the visa or application fees via any credit card in India imposes heavy surcharges like transaction fee,service tax and conversion fees.

Does anyone know about any other cheaper alternatives ?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

uday63 said:


> Nothing like that.Create two EOIs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi uday, Can we select three visas i.e 189, 190 & 489 in one eoi. We will get invitation. Pl confirm

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hello Experts,
> Paying the visa or application fees via any credit card in India imposes heavy surcharges like transaction fee,service tax and conversion fees.
> 
> Does anyone know about any other cheaper alternatives ?
> ...


You can try Single currency (AUD) forex/travel cards from banks like ICICI and use it to pay the visa fee. That can help !


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

rtbrfr said:


> Hi uday, Can we select three visas i.e 189, 190 & 489 in one eoi. We will get invitation. Pl confirm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


It is always better to have separate EOI s one for each subclass.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## prod_farooq (Nov 9, 2011)

Submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points.As the last round was on 12 Oct...Going by the historical trend of the invitation rounds..next rounds would be on 26 Oct/8 Nov/22Nov...Hope people who are in the same bucket get invitation in any of these rounds..


----------



## prod_farooq (Nov 9, 2011)

prod_farooq said:


> Submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points for 2613 -Analyst programmer.As the last round was on 12 Oct...Going by the historical trend of the invitation rounds which is usually every 14 days..next rounds would be on 26 Oct/9 Nov/23Nov/7Dec/21 Dec...Hope people who are in the same bucket get invitation in any of these rounds for this year


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

prod_farooq said:


> prod_farooq said:
> 
> 
> > Submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points for 2613 -Analyst programmer.As the last round was on 12 Oct...Going by the historical trend of the invitation rounds which is usually every 14 days..next rounds would be on 26 Oct/9 Nov/23Nov/7Dec/21 Dec...Hope people who are in the same bucket get invitation in any of these rounds for this year
> ...


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

My situation is that I have 60 points for 261313 and applied for 189, 190. Have received 190 NSW invite for nomination. However I will complete 8 years of experience in mid Nov this year and will then add 5 more points. If I accept the invite from NSW now to have total 65 points will I still be eligible to get a 189 invite for 65 points once I complete my 8 years experience in mid Nov, offcourse accepting this invite now would mean a definite DIBP invite in the Nov last week round of invites for 190 Visa. However f I get the 190 invite from DIBP and my EOI gets locked, can DIBP still send me a 189 invite with 65 points if i cross the queue?


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

vanpraustralia said:


> You can try Single currency (AUD) forex/travel cards from banks like ICICI and use it to pay the visa fee. That can help !


Thanks for the suggestion.
I have inquired about forex cards from HDFC but they provide them only if you are travelling internationally as in they require your visa and travel tickets.

Does ICICI provide such single currency cards without any international travel proof?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## audrayyeng (Oct 12, 2016)

roy1947 said:


> Can you pls point us to the source of this news ?


sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/hindi/en/article/2016/10/07/major-changes-proposed-skilled-migration-australia


----------



## vsml (Jan 28, 2016)

nirajbhatt said:


> EOI Date submitted: 13/09/2016
> Points on date 13/09/2016 : 60
> Points on 1/10/2016: 65
> 
> ...


Hi Niraj,
Could you please tell me how many points you had for 190 when you applied EOI? What was your 190 EOI date. I have applied 190 EOI on 2nd Oct with 65 points "Software Engineer". Just wondering will i get invited in near days. 

Regards,
Mithun


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

Brane said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> I have inquired about forex cards from HDFC but they provide them only if you are travelling internationally as in they require your visa and travel tickets.
> 
> Does ICICI provide such single currency cards without any international travel proof?
> ...


Yesterday I enquired in a icici branch and they said they will give it if I bring original passport and proof of Australia visa invite..I am going there today will let u know how it works 

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

vanpraustralia said:


> Yesterday I enquired in a icici branch and they said they will give it if I bring original passport and proof of Australia visa invite..I am going there today will let u know how it works
> 
> sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


Visit ICICI forex website and fill all the details and get the forex card posted to your address.
But this facility is available only in Major cities of India

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Brane said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> I have inquired about forex cards from HDFC but they provide them only if you are travelling internationally as in they require your visa and travel tickets.
> 
> Does ICICI provide such single currency cards without any international travel proof?
> ...


Hi,
Try ICICI.They charge very less and give single currency card.
No travel proof required.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dansimp (Feb 18, 2016)

Any estimate of what the EOI Cut off date is going to be for the next round for the ANZSCO code 261313 with 65 points?


----------



## bokembo (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi there,

I submitted EOI on 9/10 and today 14/10 I made minor change to EOI (name of the diploma course) and that didn't affect my points (still 65 points).

But when I opened the updated PDF file that I downloaded after making change, it says: EOI Date of Submission: 14/10/2016. I logged in to SkillSelect Account and it says Date submitted (and also Data of Effect): 09/10/2016.

Can anyone please tell me why there is a Date difference between PDF file and Skillselect account and which date should be the effective one?

As far as I know, if changes don't affect point then EOI date should remain intact. Is that correct?


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

bokembo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 9/10 and today 14/10 I made minor change to EOI (name of the diploma course) and that didn't affect my points (still 65 points).
> 
> ...


Don't take the PDF's date into consideration.Visa Effect Date on Skillselect should be your EOI date

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1 (Apr 5, 2016)

bokembo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 9/10 and today 14/10 I made minor change to EOI (name of the diploma course) and that didn't affect my points (still 65 points).
> 
> ...


With any kind of update(even when no change in points) the EOI effective date is updated, now your application is considered from the date of update. Initial submit date is not taken into for invite now. It happened to me, even without making change, I once by mistake clicked on submit and I lost my 15 days.


----------



## syedfawad80 (Aug 7, 2015)

What are the Invitation Round Dates for October 2016?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

syedfawad80 said:


> What are the Invitation Round Dates for October 2016?



189 expected on 26Oct... not sure as no update on Skill select website..


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

*Points calculation*

Hello Friends,

i have submitted my Victoria application with 65 points and 189 with 60 points.

My work exp is calculated in ACS assesment is as below

"The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

So will i get the 5 extra points for experience(as i will complete 8 years after Nov) ?

1.This will be effective from this December?
2. I have a break of approximately 1.5 months in between this total years of experience?
3.So considering all this when i will be eligible extra 5 points for over 8Plus years of expereince?
4. Should i update the experince in skill select whenever i am eligible to get this additional points? or will skillselect update this points automatically?

Can anybody please advise?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

PaulJo.kld said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> i have submitted my Victoria application with 65 points and 189 with 60 points.
> 
> ...



you need NOT to update Skill select. on 01Dec2016 the skill select website will automatically add 5 points to you profile. and the EOI date will change to 01Dec2016.. no action required from your side...

i hope you have entered your job as ONGOING on skill select...


----------



## krmkumar (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Folks,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points in the month of July.

But now, I am planning to shift from my present organization. If I do so, should I go for ACS assessment again or can i continue with the old one.

Your reply is very much appreciated.


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

PaulJo.kld said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> i have submitted my Victoria application with 65 points and 189 with 60 points.
> 
> ...


Definitely not on 1st Dec.
Because, I am also seeking to know how they calculate points as I am also in the same boat like you.
Mine was assessed as after sept 2008. And, I have 2 months gap in between. So by that logic I should have got 5 extra points by 1st Oct. But I did not yet. Having said that, my current exp is specified as so and so date to till date (means left blank).


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

Presumably, Banks will accept if you show invitation letter to apply for visa. Check with banks on this point.


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

cvv209 said:


> Presumably, Banks will accept if you show invitation letter to apply for visa. Check with banks on this point.





Brane said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> I have inquired about forex cards from HDFC but they provide them only if you are travelling internationally as in they require your visa and travel tickets.
> 
> Does ICICI provide such single currency cards without any international travel proof?
> ...



Presumably, Banks will accept if you show invitation letter to apply for visa. Check with banks on this point.


----------



## AusCallingAdi (Oct 14, 2016)

Can anyone please tell me the expected days we need to wait for EOI result outcome?
I have submitted EOI today with 70 points for Software Engineer category. I am seeking information on expected date of EOI invitation result rollouts. 

Thanks in advance.

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS: 13-Oct-2016 Positive (5 points for skilled experience)
PTE-A: 1st attempt (10-Sep-2016) L/R/S/W - 81/80/87/79 - *Overall 79 score*
EOI: Subclass 189 (*70 points*): *Submitted on 14-Oct-2016*
Invitation: Not received yet


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

cvv209 said:


> Definitely not on 1st Dec.
> Because, I am also seeking to know how they calculate points as I am also in the same boat like you.
> Mine was assessed as after sept 2008. And, I have 2 months gap in between. So by that logic I should have got 5 extra points by 1st Oct. But I did not yet. Having said that, my current exp is specified as so and so date to till date (means left blank).



But does / should EOI normally gets updated automatically with new points ?? or are we assuming that it should ?

It will help if you can provide some links


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

PaulJo.kld said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> i have submitted my Victoria application with 65 points and 189 with 60 points.
> 
> ...


Skillselect counts each and every day on job and makes it equivalent to 8 years if you have had gaps consider that as not in job and would be deducted..
hoping you have put the To Date on your current job blank if that is the case then once your 8 years is completed as per skill select you will get additional 5 points and the eoi date of effect with take the current time stamp when your points changed. 
if you have not left the To Date blank then no points will be added by skill select


----------



## prod_farooq (Nov 9, 2011)

I think people dont need to worry or they can give attempts to increase their points.going by the historical stats People with 60 points whose Date of effect being 20 November 2015​ have been invited for 3 February 2016 invitation round.

So increase your points if possible as EOI with 65 + points are getting invited on an average with in one month whereas for 60 points the invitation is given within 2-6 months.

Please check the previous invitation rounds to understand the pattern and act accordingly..


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

*Thanks*



vikaschandra said:


> Skillselect counts each and every day on job and makes it equivalent to 8 years if you have had gaps consider that as not in job and would be deducted..
> hoping you have put the To Date on your current job blank if that is the case then once your 8 years is completed as per skill select you will get additional 5 points and the eoi date of effect with take the current time stamp when your points changed.
> if you have not left the To Date blank then no points will be added by skill select



Thank you Vikas


----------



## ally2135 (Oct 2, 2016)

Congrats who received invitation in this round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> But does / should EOI normally gets updated automatically with new points ?? or are we assuming that it should ?
> 
> It will help if you can provide some links


If you leave TO date field for current employment then it will automatically update.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vsml said:


> Hi Niraj,
> Could you please tell me how many points you had for 190 when you applied EOI? What was your 190 EOI date. I have applied 190 EOI on 2nd Oct with 65 points "Software Engineer". Just wondering will i get invited in near days.
> 
> Regards,
> Mithun


hi Mithun,

what is your points split up when u applied an eoi for 190 NSW ?

also what is your overall experience and ACS skilled experience ?

please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Hi folks,

Looking at the current trend for 190 NSW , i am wondering on average how much time would it take for people under 261313 category applying eoi and claiming 5 points for experience and overall people who fall under 60+5 points ?  

Feel free to add your thoughts please !!!


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Looking at the current trend for 190 NSW , i am wondering on average how much time would it take for people under 261313 category applying eoi and claiming 5 points for experience and overall people who fall under 60+5 points ?
> 
> Feel free to add your thoughts please !!!


Same question here as well. It would be great , If someone can throw some light on it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dansimp said:


> Is it a good Idea to put 2 *separate *EOI's(189 - 65, 190 - 70) for same anzsco code? will they stop my 189 eoi processing if I get state invitation?




It is good idea sometimes. Depends in anzsco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

Does anyone know when can possibly be the next round of invitation?


----------



## yashwinkumar (Aug 20, 2016)

26th October


----------



## prod_farooq (Nov 9, 2011)

melkmaid said:


> Does anyone know when can possibly be the next round of invitation?


Next round is on 26 Oct and invitation round happens every 14 days


----------



## iamgsk (May 8, 2016)

I too got an invitation in this round. 
Engineering Technologist 65 points EOI lodged on 8th September.


----------



## Ammey (Oct 13, 2016)

iamgsk said:


> I too got an invitation in this round.
> Engineering Technologist 65 points EOI lodged on 8th September.


Hi congrats!!! What is your points split up? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BeanzAus (Sep 6, 2016)

Once I've submitted the EOI, is it possible to contact border to update my details with additional information? For example, my PTE points increased and I now need to update my EOI, as this has changed.

Thanks!


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

BeanzAus
No need to contact DIBP. You can update EOI till you are invited.

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

Can anyone please check whether skillselect account is accessible right now?
I am getting error from few hours.


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

I received invitation from NSW. Today my consultant inform me about this and I have to apply before 27-10-2016.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ammey (Oct 13, 2016)

SAbbas007 said:


> I received invitation from NSW. Today my consultant inform me about this and I have to apply before 27-10-2016.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!! Which occupation code you applied for? And your points? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

Ammey said:


> Congrats!! Which occupation code you applied for? And your points?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




Details mentioned in signature.
261313 Software Engineer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ally2135 (Oct 2, 2016)

SAbbas007 said:


> I received invitation from NSW. Today my consultant inform me about this and I have to apply before 27-10-2016.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats Sis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

*I have applied for 2631 computer network professionals on 24 the august with 60 point*

Hello All,

I have applied for 2631 computer network professionals on 24 the august with 60 points.

10 pte 
15 education
5 experience
30 age

189 60 point
190 65 point.

Is there any chance of getting invitation in upcoming rounds.since the cut off is now 65

any help will be appreciated


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

*any chances of invitation*

I have applied for 2631 computer network professionals on 24 the august with 60 points.
when can i expect invitation?i see the cutt if is 65..

189 with 60
190 with 65

any chances of invitation


----------



## durga99 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi folks, applied for software engineer with 70 points on october 14th. I wanna know the normal wait time to get an invitation, will wait for ur kind replies thanks in advance :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

durga99 said:


> Hi folks, applied for software engineer with 70 points on october 14th. I wanna know the normal wait time to get an invitation, will wait for ur kind replies thanks in advance :fingerscrossed:




You will get invitation on 26th October 2016. 

Best of luck!


----------



## abhilashasachdeva (Oct 16, 2016)

whats the scope of 65 points in 261111 profile..I filed in july 2016


----------



## Neha Grover (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi .. 
Im planning to apply to apply for 190 with Victoria and NSW. I will be mentioning NSW and VIC Both in my EOI so While filling the form on victoria's website there is a question 'Have you applied to any other state?', can anyone please let me know what should I answer to this? I'm confused because when i submit my EOI i will be just showing my interest for NSW but i will be applying to NSW when I get the invite from them, so do I need to mention about NSW while filling Victoria application as this my impact my chances of getting invite from Victoria
Please reply


----------



## Nicole8262 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys does anyone know when the next invitation round will be? Submitted my EOI on 13/10/2016 with 65 points under Registered Nurse (medical)


----------



## Nicole8262 (Oct 17, 2016)

Does anyone know when the next invitation round is?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicole8262 said:


> Hi guys does anyone know when the next invitation round will be? Submitted my EOI on 13/10/2016 with 65 points under Registered Nurse (medical)


You will be invited on 26 October 2016. Mark my words.


----------



## Nicole8262 (Oct 17, 2016)

Oooo I hope so ? thanks!


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

The skillselect has been updated with the Sept 28th results. For code 2613 - the cutoff was 65 points with date Sept 18th. 
Also, invitation sent so far is 2048 out of 5662 and don't know about the Oct 14 round yet. 

DOes 60 pointers have any hopes ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

abhilashasachdeva said:


> whats the scope of 65 points in 261111 profile..I filed in july 2016


See Invitation trend here: https://goo.gl/FGXxAE

_PS. Switch between the tabs!_


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

28th Sept Round results have been updated.

See Invitation trend here: https://goo.gl/FGXxAE

_PS. Switch between the tabs!_


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> The skillselect has been updated with the Sept 28th results. For code 2613 - the cutoff was 65 points with date Sept 18th.
> Also, invitation sent so far is 2048 out of 5662 and don't know about the Oct 14 round yet.
> 
> DOes 60 pointers have any hopes ?


Unfortunately i don't think 60 pointers are going to have luck. Going forward i expect more 65 pointers pitching in and even 65 would be more competitive ( future ) looking at the trend and bunch of folks under 2613.


----------



## prod_farooq (Nov 9, 2011)

ksrikanthh said:


> Unfortunately i don't think 60 pointers are going to have luck. Going forward i expect more 65 pointers pitching in and even 65 would be more competitive ( future ) looking at the trend and bunch of folks under 2613.


If you look at the graph shown for 28 Sep cutoff there has been around 620 invitations given to 60 Points..So i expect in the coming rounds of Nov,Dec ,Jan 60 Pointers will be cleared off..


----------



## NajamShah (Oct 9, 2016)

261313 Developer Programmer, Application submitted with 60 point for 189 on 02-Oct-2016. 
When I can expect invitation?


----------



## NajamShah (Oct 9, 2016)

261312 Developer Programmer, Application submitted with 60 point for 189 on 02-Oct-2016. 
When I can expect invitation?


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Follow


----------



## joshiakshay30 (Jul 18, 2016)

abhilashasachdeva said:


> whats the scope of 65 points in 261111 profile..I filed in july 2016


It's bit surprising that you haven't received the invitation yet despite 65 points and having filed in July itself - already 3 months. 

You are scaring me, if it is taking 3 months for applications filed in July. I am also planning to file my EOI towards end of October as ICT BA (261111). IELTS and ACS is done and accumulated points in 65 for me. 

Anyone with 261111 got an invite recently in October round and please share at what point?


----------



## joshiakshay30 (Jul 18, 2016)

I correct, myself. I tabulated the data for ICT-BA/SA 2611.. category from Skillselect website, and the pattern over last 6-7 invitation round is as below
*
Invitation Round	EOI filed	Cut off Points	Days*
20-Jul-16 25-Jun-16	70 26
3-Aug-16 7-Dec-15	65 241
17-Aug-16 21-Feb-16	65 179
1-Sep-16 25-Apr-16	65 130
14-Sep-16 4-May-16	65 134
28-Sep-16 7-May-16	65 145

So it is evident, for ICT-BA/SA, getting invite with 60 points would be a miracle. with 65 points, we wait for 4-5 months after filing the EOI!!!


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi guys, is anyone here familiar with the Vietnamese Police Clearance requirement for visa 189? There are 2 types of Clearance naming "No. 1" where I could ask my family member over there to apply for me and "No. 2" where I would need to be there in person to apply. I'm just wondering which one is required for 189 application since it's very inconvinient for me to go back. Thanks.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

NajamShah said:


> 261312 Developer Programmer, Application submitted with 60 point for 189 on 02-Oct-2016.
> When I can expect invitation?


2613 60 pointers are waiting from Dec 2015. Hence you can understand the waiting period.


----------



## arsalan_ali (Aug 1, 2016)

Dear Guys,

I have updated my EOI yesterday with 65 points. What are the chances of invite. Code is 263111.

My points breakdown :

Age- 30
English- 10
Experience- 5
Degree- 15
Partner Skill - 5

Thanks


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

arsalan_ali said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> I have updated my EOI yesterday with 65 points. What are the chances of invite. Code is 263111.
> 
> ...


Create your profile on myimmitracker and follow the trends.


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone with the Engineering Technologist Profession got invitation this month?

Regards,
Ali


----------



## prod_farooq (Nov 9, 2011)

Lockon said:


> Hi guys, is anyone here familiar with the Vietnamese Police Clearance requirement for visa 189? There are 2 types of Clearance naming "No. 1" where I could ask my family member over there to apply for me and "No. 2" where I would need to be there in person to apply. I'm just wondering which one is required for 189 application since it's very inconvinient for me to go back. Thanks.


Can you tell me how to claim professional year ....If i have worked in Aus for an year but i have not studied in Aus can i claim.?


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

m1748 said:


> Great! can you share your timeline? As I am waiting with 65 points.


Did you get invite?? I checked immitracker. There is a guy with date of effect 20-Sept how got the invite. technically you must get as well.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

prod_farooq said:


> If you look at the graph shown for 28 Sep cutoff there has been around 620 invitations given to 60 Points..So i expect in the coming rounds of Nov,Dec ,Jan 60 Pointers will be cleared off..


It would be great to see that happen . let's see. Additionally wanted to add that those 60 would include all categories and not just 2613 categories right ? It's becoming highly competitive for people under 189 2613 60 pts.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mogrew0003 said:


> Did you get invite?? I checked immitracker. There is a guy with date of effect 20-Sept how got the invite. technically you must get as well.




What anzsco?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jianquan (Oct 18, 2016)

I just launched my EOI today on 60 pts for Electronic Engineer. It seems like my score is just at the minimum. How long will it takes for me to receive the invitation?


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> What anzsco?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


engineering technologist -233914


----------



## selvaatec (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi All

I have been a silent user in this forum and thanks to all of you active members. your information helped me a lot in learning the process for 189 application.

I am currently residing in Sweden on a workpermit and trying to immigrate to Australia on 189 visa, anyone here with the same kinda scenario?

Also, Please if some expert can give me a hint on when shall I expect the invite?

Anzo code -2631111 - ICT Business Analyst
EOI submitted- 60 points on 02-Oct
EOI Updated with 70 points on 16-Oct (after 79+ in PTE)


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

selvaatec said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been a silent user in this forum and thanks to all of you active members. your information helped me a lot in learning the process for 189 application.
> 
> ...


I am sure you will get it in next round. all the best.


----------



## ashutosh1184 (Oct 17, 2016)

*ICT Business Analyst 261111, EOI Submitted?How long will it take*

I just submitted an EOI on 14th October 2016.

EOI score showed 70.

Experience more than 8 years
IELTS overall score-7.5, Proficient...8,7,7,7.5

How long will it take to get an invitation?

Job Code: ICT Business Analyst 261111


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ashutosh1184 said:


> I just submitted an EOI on 14th October 2016.
> 
> EOI score showed 70.
> 
> ...


with 70 Points you will have your ITA in the upcoming round


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi,
Inorder to get 5points for spouse..what are the requirements?
If spouse has a bachelor's degree Bsc and has 2yrs of experience in software industry,will I able to get 5points? My anzco code is 261313.
And do we require her payslips ?
Will there be any background verification done for spouse experience?
Please help.
Thank you.

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

I just lodged my EOI under Mechanical Engineer (233512) with 60 points.
Any chances of getting an invite in October?


Cheers.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

financepil said:


> I just lodged my EOI under Mechanical Engineer (233512) with 60 points.
> Any chances of getting an invite in October?
> 
> 
> Cheers.


You will get it in November not this coming round.


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

mogrew0003 said:


> engineering technologist -233914


Can you tell me your points split up for this profession and you applying in both 189 and 190?


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

prod_farooq said:


> Can you tell me how to claim professional year ....If i have worked in Aus for an year but i have not studied in Aus can i claim.?


For that you have to do the Professional Year course offered by ACS along with 3 months internship to claim the 5 points.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello all,
Spouse having degree in Bsc computers and 2.5yrs exp in IT industry will give me extra 5points?? Please advice

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

ahmedali85 said:


> Can you tell me your points split up for this profession and you applying in both 189 and 190?


Points are 65. Yes i have applied for Both 189 and 190.


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> with 70 Points you will have your ITA in the upcoming round


I have 65 points- Engineering technologist- 4th october- DOE
Can you tell me till which date EOI have been cleared for engineering technologist in 12th october round???


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mogrew0003 said:


> I have 65 points- Engineering technologist- 4th october- DOE
> Can you tell me till which date EOI have been cleared for engineering technologist in 12th october round???


20/09/16

reference - myimmitracker


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> 20/09/16
> 
> reference - myimmitracker


But there is a guy with 18-september-2016 DOE- Still waiting for invite. How is this possible man?


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

iamgsk said:


> I too got an invitation in this round.
> Engineering Technologist 65 points EOI lodged on 8th September.


Hi, did you get invited under 189 or 190? If 190 then from which state?


----------



## oLivia0302 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi, need some help. I have received my assessment result for Analyst Programmer and one of my employments was not assessed due to insufficient information provided. I have sent email to the case officer and she said that my reference does not have an end date. This is my current employer so my reference stated that i am employed from march 2013 TO PRESENT. 1. What should i put int he end date/to date for my current employment? 2. I plan to apply for Review Assessment but after the first response from the case officer i got her out of office. She will be on leave for a month ? shall i proceed to apply for the review? 3. Based ont he assessment i have 4.5 valid work experience. It's 6 months short for 5 years to get the points i require in order to get 65 points. Shall I proceed to lodge my EOI with just 60 points? What are the chances i get invited? Sorry for the lengthy post. I hope I can get feedback from you guys. Thanks!


----------



## ariin (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Need advice from senior members. I submitted EOI on 1 August 2016 in 180(60 Points) and 190(60+5 Points). I re appeared for PTE on 18 Oct and got L-87,R-87,S-84,W-87.
Now I have 70 Points for 189 and 75 Points for 190 on 20th Oct 2016 .When I can expect invitation? Which one would be the faster 189 or 190? Next round of 189 is on 26th Oct is it possible for me to get invite in next 189 round?
Can someone suggest, which of the two options would be better.
As of now I have applied under both.Thanks in advance


__________________
ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS result positive December 2015
Points: 30 (Age)+15 (Education) +5(IT Experience)+20 (PTE) = 70
EOI : 1st August 189(60 points) and 190 (60+5 Points)
PTE : 18 Oct - L - 87, S - 84, R - 87, W - 87
EOI updated : 20th Oct (189 - 70) (190 - 75)


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ariin said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need advice from senior members. I submitted EOI on 1 August 2016 in 180(60 Points) and 190(60+5 Points). I re appeared for PTE on 18 Oct and got L-87,R-87,S-84,W-87.
> Now I have 70 Points for 189 and 75 Points for 190 on 20th Oct 2016 .When I can expect invitation? Which one would be the faster 189 or 190? Next round of 189 is on 26th Oct is it possible for me to get invite in next 189 round?
> Can someone suggest, which of the two options would be better.
> ...


you will surely be invited in the coming 189 round.

189 is better then 190


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mogrew0003 said:


> But there is a guy with 18-september-2016 DOE- Still waiting for invite. How is this possible man?


you can check on myimmitracker for yourself


----------



## BeanzAus (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes, that is true.

Same as me.


----------



## ariin (Sep 28, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> you will surely be invited in the coming 189 round.
> 
> 189 is better then 190


thanks bro 
finger crossed for next round


----------



## lakhvinder1 (Apr 5, 2016)

oLivia0302 said:


> Hi, need some help. I have received my assessment result for Analyst Programmer and one of my employments was not assessed due to insufficient information provided. I have sent email to the case officer and she said that my reference does not have an end date. This is my current employer so my reference stated that i am employed from march 2013 TO PRESENT. 1. What should i put int he end date/to date for my current employment? 2. I plan to apply for Review Assessment but after the first response from the case officer i got her out of office. She will be on leave for a month ? shall i proceed to apply for the review? 3. Based ont he assessment i have 4.5 valid work experience. It's 6 months short for 5 years to get the points i require in order to get 65 points. Shall I proceed to lodge my EOI with just 60 points? What are the chances i get invited? Sorry for the lengthy post. I hope I can get feedback from you guys. Thanks!


Drop email to Case officer that that's its your current employer and your letter mentions that. If it mentions the "PRESENT" then you don't need to reassess. My ACS was done basis on "XX-2011 to PRESENT" and they considered it.


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

I have filed my EOI on 10th October with 65 points for 261312. Yesterday i received a mail from Pearson (PTE email id) that my report is requested to be shared with Department of Immigration and Border Protection DIBP Visa Applications.

Does this indicate anything ?

Thanks
Rohit


----------



## BeanzAus (Sep 6, 2016)

rohit_99129 said:


> I have filed my EOI on 10th October with 65 points for 261312. Yesterday i received a mail from Pearson (PTE email id) that my report is requested to be shared with Department of Immigration and Border Protection DIBP Visa Applications.
> 
> Does this indicate anything ?
> 
> ...


Hi Rohit,

I don't think you need to be worried.
I believe DIPB are checking the validity of your results, with Pearson.

All the best.


----------



## lakhvinder1 (Apr 5, 2016)

rohit_99129 said:


> I have filed my EOI on 10th October with 65 points for 261312. Yesterday i received a mail from Pearson (PTE email id) that my report is requested to be shared with Department of Immigration and Border Protection DIBP Visa Applications.
> 
> Does this indicate anything ?
> 
> ...


Not really, its normal for DIBP to fetch your report card once you enter your test details in EOI


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

I sincerely hope 60 pointers get few invites at least.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rohit_99129 said:


> I have filed my EOI on 10th October with 65 points for 261312. Yesterday i received a mail from Pearson (PTE email id) that my report is requested to be shared with Department of Immigration and Border Protection DIBP Visa Applications.
> 
> Does this indicate anything ?
> 
> ...


in fact you should send it to Department of Immigration and Border Protection by yourself

there is an option to send scores


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> in fact you should send it to Department of Immigration and Border Protection by yourself
> 
> there is an option to send scores


Thanks. I was also wondering if i missed something. But now it wouldnt make sense to update my EOI as it would change the date


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rohit_99129 said:


> Thanks. I was also wondering if i missed something. But now it wouldnt make sense to update my EOI as it would change the date


i am talking about sending score to DIBP via pearson account, nothing to do with EOI,


----------



## saurabharora123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey Guys,
I submitted my EOI on 8th October 2016.
Following is the breakdown of points:
Age: 30
Language: 10
Education: 15
Experience: 10

Total: 65

I applied against Job Code 261312 but wasn't invited in 12 October 2016 round. Any idea by when can I get invited.

Also, I gave IELTS exam & got my ACS done with my old passport. And I applied for EOI with my new passport details. I hope this shouldn't impact.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

saurabharora123 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I submitted my EOI on 8th October 2016.
> Following is the breakdown of points:
> Age: 30
> ...


you will get invite within next one or two rounds, hopefully 

having a new passport wont be a problem, while filing visa you can inform about previously held passports and case officers will map the thing accordingly


----------



## saurabharora123 (Jul 10, 2016)

By new passport, I mean here my renewed passport.


----------



## saurabharora123 (Jul 10, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> you will get invite within next one or two rounds, hopefully
> 
> having a new passport wont be a problem, while filing visa you can inform about previously held passports and case officers will map the thing accordingly


Thank you sir.. Got relief after reading that.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

saurabharora123 said:


> By new passport, I mean here my renewed passport.


yes ok, my reply was keeping that in mind ( renewed passport)


----------



## phani2507 (Oct 21, 2015)

hi all,

is they any why to contact skill select or EOI draw Team through E Mail


----------



## ghai12000 (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi all..i had applied for my eoi with 70 points last week. However, i have a change of job from 2nd november. In the event that my ita arrives before that, should i be mentioning about my new job ? I dont intend to claim any points for it though


----------



## niran007 (Jun 9, 2016)

rohit_99129 said:


> I have filed my EOI on 10th October with 65 points for 261312. Yesterday i received a mail from Pearson (PTE email id) that my report is requested to be shared with Department of Immigration and Border Protection DIBP Visa Applications.
> 
> Does this indicate anything ?
> 
> ...


Dear rohit

When you book your test there is an option, you might have selected that, Pearson always sends all test scores to visa office, its a pte process and normal.

Thanks
Niranjan


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

*Partner Skill for EOI*

Hello Experts,

Need your advise please.

Please see my status in the signature. I am in a dilemma as to should I go with the partner skill assessment at this stage to gain the higher chance for invite. My spouse is eligible for skill assessment under 2611 category and she even has the required PTE score. My concern is with respect to the additional cost involved (agent fees + ACS application fee) and the change in EOI effective date (as last EOI update date will be considered if we make any updates). Is it still worth to go ahead considering the trend that 70 pointers are getting invited in short time? 

------------------------------------------------------
Occupation Code : 261112 / Systems Analyst
Points Break Down:
Age : 25
Edu : 15
Eng : 10
Exp : 15
Total : 65 points (Excl State Sponsorship)
189 EOI Lodged : 27-Sep-16
190 EOI (NSW) Lodged : 07-Oct-16
------------------------------------------------------


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi all,

I am hoping to migrate to Australia under Category : 261313 (Software Engineer) - Total points: 70


Below are my details:
PTE: L 90, R 89, W 90, S 90 (20 points)
ACS positive : 01/Aug/2016 ( 5 - 2 = 3 years ) ( 5 points )
Education : 15 points 
Age : 30 points 

I am not adding partner points. I am not very aware about these rounds. Please give me an idea as to when I can expect an invite. Thanks a ton! 

--
Divya B.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

divya_ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am hoping to migrate to Australia under Category : 261313 (Software Engineer) - Total points: 70
> 
> ...


hi divya,

with 70 points you would be invited in the next round ( 99.9% ). the next round is most likely to happen on oct 26.


----------



## stevel_spl (Oct 22, 2016)

i submitted my eoi on oct 13 as registered nurse with 60 points
any chance of getting an invite in the next round oct 26?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ghai12000 said:


> Hi all..i had applied for my eoi with 70 points last week. However, i have a change of job from 2nd november. In the event that my ita arrives before that, should i be mentioning about my new job ? I dont intend to claim any points for it though


with 70 points, i am hopeful you will be invited before that,

what is your occupation code ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sreejithkm said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Need your advise please.
> 
> ...



cut short on agent fee, you can do it yourself, it is not such a big thing.

in my opinion this will help you if you add partner points, because as calendar approaches June 2017, it will become tougher to get invite, 

so get over with it soon.

dont worry about EoI date of effect if you get 70 points with you... but doing it sooner will help you


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

divya_ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am hoping to migrate to Australia under Category : 261313 (Software Engineer) - Total points: 70
> 
> ...


nice scores in PTE.... you will get invite in next round...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

stevel_spl said:


> i submitted my eoi on oct 13 as registered nurse with 60 points
> any chance of getting an invite in the next round oct 26?


there are good chances for you to be invited


----------



## SubAus (Oct 5, 2016)

HI Divya,

You will get invite very quickly. I had 70 and got the invite in 10 days.


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> sreejithkm said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Experts,
> ...


Hi..thank you for your inputs. I am planning to proceed soon.


----------



## dansimp (Feb 18, 2016)

Sadly this probably means the EOI Cut off date is 10th october for 261312/3. I filed my EOI on 13th and received no such request 



lakhvinder1 said:


> Not really, its normal for DIBP to fetch your report card once you enter your test details in EOI


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi divya,
> 
> with 70 points you would be invited in the next round ( 99.9% ). the next round is most likely to happen on oct 26.


Thank you


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> nice scores in PTE.... you will get invite in next round...


Thank you!  I myself did not expect such perfect scores..


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

dansimp said:


> Sadly this probably means the EOI Cut off date is 10th october for 261312/3. I filed my EOI on 13th and received no such request


What does that mean? New applications might not be considered?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

divya_ said:


> Thank you


hi divya,

any tips that you would like to share for scoring 79+ in all sections in PTE ? please share your experience.


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi divya,
> 
> any tips that you would like to share for scoring 79+ in all sections in PTE ? please share your experience.


Sure.. why not! 

I prepared for about a week. It was enough for me; may be because I read a lot (of novels) and communicate in English only at work. 

My 2 cents:

1) Have a "method" to give answers. E2learning videos in youtube were very helpful for me. 
2) Practice a lot. Atleast 3-4 tests - Time them yourself
3) Do not panic. 

Books I used: 
Pearson officical guide and Mcmillan - (For practice)

For people who need serious tutoring or coaching, can consider them as I became a fan of their webinars. Disclaimer: I was not a student with them. I do not represent them. 


Hope this is helpful,
Divya B.


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

divya_ said:


> Sure.. why not!
> 
> I prepared for about a week. It was enough for me; may be because I read a lot (of novels) and communicate in English only at work.
> 
> ...


More importantly, since PTE is scored by computers, do not worry much about content. Just talk in the overall sense. That should suffice.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

divya_ said:


> More importantly, since PTE is scored by computers, do not worry much about content. Just talk in the overall sense. That should suffice.


thank you divya for your valuable inputs


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

divya_ said:


> Sure.. why not!
> 
> I prepared for about a week. It was enough for me; may be because I read a lot (of novels) and communicate in English only at work.
> 
> ...


thank you so much for your valuable inputs !!!


----------



## Neha Grover (Apr 15, 2016)

Neha Grover said:


> Hi ..
> Im planning to apply to apply for 190 with Victoria and NSW. I will be mentioning NSW and VIC Both in my EOI so While filling the form on victoria's website there is a question 'Have you applied to any other state?', can anyone please let me know what should I answer to this? I'm confused because when i submit my EOI i will be just showing my interest for NSW but i will be applying to NSW when I get the invite from them, so do I need to mention about NSW while filling Victoria application as this my impact my chances of getting invite from Victoria
> Please reply



Hi experts 
Please can you reply to query?

Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Neha Grover said:


> Hi experts
> Please can you reply to query?
> 
> Thanks


hi neha,

i think you can choose yes because you are planning to apply for both correct ? i don't think this might have a huge impact however choosing no would increase the chances of receiving an invite from that state because there would be a difference in choosing any state vs a particular state.

by the way what is your points split up that you have right now and what is the category that you are planning to apply ? please advise.


----------



## Din007 (Feb 13, 2016)

*EOI submission*

Dear All,

I have 7 years of experience in software development. I have done my assessment. ACS has deducted first 2 years of exp. Now, i want to submit my EOI, At that time i have to show this first 2 years of experience?

Is it mandatory? or just show last 5 years of experience.

pl guide me. also i have 65 points. After submitting EOI, how can i check that my EOI is submitted for 65 points?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Din007 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have 7 years of experience in software development. I have done my assessment. ACS has deducted first 2 years of exp. Now, i want to submit my EOI, At that time i have to show this first 2 years of experience?
> 
> ...


hi Din007,

1. while you submit the eoi, it would state to mention your employee reference in your past 10 years ( i hope you found these words ). though it is not mandatory, it is always good to enter all your employment details. pls take a note that there would be a radio button asking you to select yes or no for skilled experience when you add exp details - you need to select yes for all your skilled experience period given by acs and for rest of your experiences select the no option.

2. after submitting the eoi , it would display a page where the eoi status would be mentioned as "Submitted". In the same page, you can notice links for your points breakdown. when you click that, it downloads a pdf file which would provide details on your points that you have claimed in your eoi.

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## Din007 (Feb 13, 2016)

thanks Kshrikanth.

If i resubmit my EOI again. Which date it will consider. My first EOI date or this updated EOI.

In my EOI, i have shown last five years of experience. Now if i update it then does it affect any further process.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Din007 said:


> thanks Kshrikanth.
> 
> If i resubmit my EOI again. Which date it will consider. My first EOI date or this updated EOI.
> 
> In my EOI, i have shown last five years of experience. Now if i update it then does it affect any further process.


resubmitting an eoi meaning are you going to update the EOI ? if you are going to update the existing EOI, the system would consider the latest updated date buddy. 

if you update the EOI it would not affect any further process however your eoi created date would be considered as the date when you perform the update and be added in the queue. the older date would not be considered anymore. looking at the current trend people under 261313 with 65 points are receiving invites in a month approximately. 

assuming that you update your eoi today - you can expect an invite in a month or max 2 months time looking at the current trend.

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## rohan004006 (Sep 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Din007,
> 
> 1. while you submit the eoi, it would state to mention your employee reference in your past 10 years ( i hope you found these words ). though it is not mandatory, it is always good to enter all your employment details. pls take a note that there would be a radio button asking you to select yes or no for skilled experience when you add exp details - you need to select yes for all your skilled experience period given by acs and for rest of your experiences select the no option.
> 
> ...


Hi ksrikanthh,
I am in a similar situation as point 1. I have a total experience of 10 years however ACS deducted first 4 years.

I already submitted my EOI on 10th Oct and expecting to get an invite in the next round with 65 points for 261312.

My problem is I have not mentioned the first 4 years in my EOI as non relevant experience. I would prefer not to edit the EOI now as it will delay my invite. As you mentioned this is not mandatory should I just ignore it and wait for the invite or will it will affect my visa processing after after i lodge the visa?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rohan004006 said:


> Hi ksrikanthh,
> I am in a similar situation as point 1. I have a total experience of 10 years however ACS deducted first 4 years.
> 
> I already submitted my EOI on 10th Oct and expecting to get an invite in the next round with 65 points for 261312.
> ...


hi rohan.

firstly i feel that having 65 points and updating the EOI doesn't take much time for you to receive an invite. the major reason being 65 pointers are regularly receiving invites and looking at the current trend within a month after u update i believe you should receive an invite.

but still if you think that you do not wanted to update the eoi, i believe it's not a prob. while you submit the visa application, i would recommend you to submit all documents relevant your experience from the beginning of your employment though you have mentioned only the skilled experience in the eoi. 

that said, i have seen mixed reviews here. i have seen people who had mentioned only skilled experience given by ACS in their eoi and later submitted all docs related to experience since the beginning of employment as i mentioned above.

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## rohan004006 (Sep 19, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi rohan.
> 
> firstly i feel that having 65 points and updating the EOI doesn't take much time for you to receive an invite. the major reason being 65 pointers are regularly receiving invites and looking at the current trend within a month after u update i believe you should receive an invite.
> 
> ...


Hi ksrikanthh,
I do have all relevant documents for the first 4 years so that should not be a problem. You did mention there were more people like me. I hope they did get their visas  .

Thank you very much for you reply. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## abhishektandon (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi Expats,

I am working as Internal Auditor since Oct'11 but Vetassess game me positive points 3.9 years. Now in EOI, should I mention all my work experience since Oct'11 or only for past 4 years?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rohan004006 said:


> Hi ksrikanthh,
> I do have all relevant documents for the first 4 years so that should not be a problem. You did mention there were more people like me. I hope they did get their visas  .
> 
> Thank you very much for you reply. I really appreciate your help.


absolutely, would like to see inputs from them as well. 

good to know that you have all the documents since the beginning of your employment


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Din007 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have 7 years of experience in software development. I have done my assessment. ACS has deducted first 2 years of exp. Now, i want to submit my EOI, At that time i have to show this first 2 years of experience?
> 
> ...


give details in pieces

Intial 0-2 years - not relevant

2-7 years - relevant

after submitting eoi, it will show total points at last


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abhishektandon said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am working as Internal Auditor since Oct'11 but Vetassess game me positive points 3.9 years. Now in EOI, should I mention all my work experience since Oct'11 or only for past 4 years?


give complete details

mark "relevant" what vetassess marked positve

for others mark "not relevant"


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi friends, 
I have also submitted my EOI on 20-Oct-16. I am having 55 + 5(Ss) = 60 points. Could anyone tell what could be time duration? 
(age: 30pts, English :58 overall, Experience : 9yrs, Education :B.E computers) 
But after submitting my EOI I can see my total points is 65. 
Please suggest, what is time line for 65 points? 
Regards, 
Krishna


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi friends,
> I have also submitted my EOI on 20-Oct-16. I am having 55 + 5(Ss) = 60 points. Could anyone tell what could be time duration?
> (age: 30pts, English :58 overall, Experience : 9yrs, Education :B.E computers)
> But after submitting my EOI I can see my total points is 65.
> ...


hi krishna,

what is your points split up and what is the category did you apply ? please advise.


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi krishna,
> 
> what is your points split up and what is the category did you apply ? please advise.


I have applied for 190 NSW, as Software Engineer. Points I have already shared 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicole8262 (Oct 17, 2016)

Eagerly awaiting the next invitation round! Does anyone know if the next round is the 26th October? 

Are you likely to receive the invite on the same day as the round of you are selected or a few days after?

Thanks guys


----------



## ghai12000 (Sep 29, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> with 70 points, i am hopeful you will be invited before that,
> 
> what is your occupation code ??


Hi,

Thanks a lot for your reply. My occupation code is 261313. 

So if I get it before I start with my new job, and if i apply before i join, when the case officer gets assigned to me, I'd be in my new job right ? Wouldn't I be requested for credentials from my current job? That won't be a problem in any way right ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Nicole8262 said:


> Eagerly awaiting the next invitation round! Does anyone know if the next round is the 26th October?
> 
> Are you likely to receive the invite on the same day as the round of you are selected or a few days after?
> 
> Thanks guys


invites will be sent in automated way at sydney time 00:00 26th October, match it with your local time, here in India it will be 18:30 25th October


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ghai12000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. My occupation code is 261313.
> 
> So if I get it before I start with my new job, and if i apply before i join, when the case officer gets assigned to me, I'd be in my new job right ? Wouldn't I be requested for credentials from my current job? That won't be a problem in any way right ?


all things will be freezed on the day you are invited, 

you can submit release letter for this job and inform that the new job you have joined is not relevant to your occupation code.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys please dont forget to add your EoI details! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Was the Invitation Round held of 12th Oct, if Yes where can i see the result. The official site shows Current Invitation Round as: 28th Sept & Next Invitation as 12th Oct.

What was the cut off for 2611 (BA)


----------



## abhishektandon (Jul 29, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> give complete details
> 
> mark "relevant" what vetassess marked positve
> 
> for others mark "not relevant"


I am applying for Internal Auditor and have all relevant work experience as I have been working as internal auditor which is relevant for this SOL. Now how can I mention 1 year of my work experience as internal auditor not relevant and other relevant when my job title is internal auditor. 

Also the concern is if I go as per vetassess assessment then I will get 5 points for work exp and 10 if I show correct details which were also submitted to vetassess.

Please help


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abhishektandon said:


> I am applying for Internal Auditor and have all relevant work experience as I have been working as internal auditor which is relevant for this SOL. Now how can I mention 1 year of my work experience as internal auditor not relevant and other relevant when my job title is internal auditor.
> 
> Also the concern is if I go as per vetassess assessment then I will get 5 points for work exp and 10 if I show correct details which were also submitted to vetassess.
> 
> Please help


yes you can mark 1 year as not relevant

in my opinion i will go against vetassess assessment if i am damn sure that i will be able to prove them wrong, because if DIBP does verify the employment and it doesnt matches than visa fee will be at stake

but this is what i will do, you can take the call


----------



## abhishektandon (Jul 29, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> yes you can mark 1 year as not relevant
> 
> in my opinion i will go against vetassess assessment if i am damn sure that i will be able to prove them wrong, because if DIBP does verify the employment and it doesnt matches than visa fee will be at stake
> 
> but this is what i will do, you can take the call


Ok Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Link to Skillselect on DIBP website has been changed:

SkillSelect


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

In my Form 80, one of the field size is not enough to enter my Italian Tax ID number.. How can I solve this issue? Any ideas?


----------



## dansimp (Feb 18, 2016)

What is the guesstimate for the eoi cut off date for 261313(65 pts)? Judging that it was 29th sept last round will it extend till 13th october? Gosh the anxiety is killing me..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

divya_ said:


> In my Form 80, one of the field size is not enough to enter my Italian Tax ID number.. How can I solve this issue? Any ideas?


mention those details in Part - T ( Additional Information), last page


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> mention those details in Part - T ( Additional Information), last page


Thanks Azam! The issue I faced was a particular field length not being enough, because of the software I was using (FoxIT reader). When I tried to do the same with Adobe, I did not face an issue.. I learnt an important lesson today - Always use Adobe for PDF!


----------



## Neha Grover (Apr 15, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi neha,
> 
> i think you can choose yes because you are planning to apply for both correct ? i don't think this might have a huge impact however choosing no would increase the chances of receiving an invite from that state because there would be a difference in choosing any state vs a particular state.
> 
> by the way what is your points split up that you have right now and what is the category that you are planning to apply ? please advise.


Thanks Krishanthh for your reply

My points split up is similar to yours except the experience (Mine is 4-2=2 (0 points)). Though the chances are less but I'm planning to apply under 190. Please could you suggest which state out of VIC or NSW should I prefer?

Thanks


----------



## ajayarora (Oct 22, 2016)

233214 - 190 subclass EOI on 22nd October 2016 with a total of 60 points.

When I can expect invitation ?


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Next invitation round tomorrow, all the best friends...


----------



## bikram82 (Oct 7, 2016)

When in IST tomorrow can I start checking??


----------



## lihkin13 (Aug 17, 2016)

bikram82 said:


> when in ist tomorrow can i start checking??


half 6(6:30 pm)


----------



## bunnyhunter (Oct 24, 2016)

I lodged my EOI 10 September 2016. I just got 60 points. I received my invitation for 189 on 28 September 2016. I didn't know they've got those cutoffs not until today that I read this forum.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*60 pointer Software developer*

Every round the wait gets bad and depressing. I am not sure whether 60 pointer is ever going to be invited. Rather , DIBP can give an open statement that cut off has been defaulted to 65 than keeping people wait with hopes and furstration.

Already 2200/5500 invites have been issued in 2613xx category. Another round for 65 pointers is up on cards .

The wait and hope continues


----------



## dansimp (Feb 18, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Every round the wait gets bad and depressing. I am not sure whether 60 pointer is ever going to be invited. Rather , DIBP can give an open statement that cut off has been defaulted to 65 than keeping people wait with hopes and furstration.
> 
> Already 2200/5500 invites have been issued in 2613xx category. Another round for 65 pointers is up on cards .
> 
> The wait and hope continues


Why didnt you also apply for 190? Had you submitted for NSW in feb I am sure you would have recieved an invite by now


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

*Nov-16 invite rounds*

Guys,

Any idea on the approximate invite round dates for Nov-16?

Thanks!


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

sreejithkm said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any idea on the approximate invite round dates for Nov-16?
> 
> Thanks!


based on the trend, should be 9 and 23 nov


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

*Results for 12-Oct invitation round*

Results for 12 October 2016 invitation round is out.

12 October 2016 invitation round


----------



## bikram82 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello All!

What do you think is the chance for invite today for a bloke who has submitted EOI on 7th October with 65 points in 261313 (S/W Engineer)?? 

Also here's wishing all the very best to all, who, like me, has been awake early today and has dedicated a laptop which has Skillselect page open there    waiting for the damn EOI status to change to Apply Visa .


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

2611 invitation cut off date hasn't changed much. On 28th Sept Pull it was *7 May 2016 10.53 pm* and on 12th Oct it is *12 May 2016 4.52 pm*.

Its either too many 65 pointers or many hight pointers were there.. at this pace not sure when will the chance for Oct/Nov 65 pointers applicants will come..


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

Any chance for an ITA for me? i have 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190.
EOI was lodged on 7th Oct 2016.

Anzsco code - 233914 (engineering technologist)

Regards,
Ali


----------



## dansimp (Feb 18, 2016)

The date has increased by 10 days so for sure you will get it going by the trend. 
If by some miracle they extend the date by 15 days then I will get it too.. Hope for the best.



bikram82 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> What do you think is the chance for invite today for a bloke who has submitted EOI on 7th October with 65 points in 261313 (S/W Engineer)??
> 
> Also here's wishing all the very best to all, who, like me, has been awake early today and has dedicated a laptop which has Skillselect page open there    waiting for the damn EOI status to change to Apply Visa .


----------



## turker (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi all, 

Does anyone know if the previous cut-off dates are strictly to be followed in every round?

Or let me ask in this way, I have updated my EOI for visa 189 occupation 2339 (engineering technologist) with 65 points on 7/10. According to 12/10 invitation round cut-off date for was 21/09, hence waiting period is 21 days. 
Since I have updated EOI only 19 days ago, should I not expect to be invited this round? 

Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

12 Oct 2016 Round details have been updated:

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend


----------



## rohan004006 (Sep 19, 2016)

Waiting eagerly for the 26th round. Even though I have submitted my EOI on 10th Oct for 65 points, I have little hope considering the number of applicants in 2613 code.


----------



## dansimp (Feb 18, 2016)

NOthing is strictly followed mate. They may or may not extend the gap. Hope for the best, prepare for the worst.



turker said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know if the previous cut-off dates are strictly to be followed in every round?
> 
> ...


----------



## lihkin13 (Aug 17, 2016)

rohan004006 said:


> Waiting eagerly for the 26th round. Even though I have submitted my EOI on 10th Oct for 65 points, I have little hope considering the number of applicants in 2613 code.


At what time have you submitted the EOI on 10th October?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bikram82 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> What do you think is the chance for invite today for a bloke who has submitted EOI on 7th October with 65 points in 261313 (S/W Engineer)??
> 
> Also here's wishing all the very best to all, who, like me, has been awake early today and has dedicated a laptop which has Skillselect page open there    waiting for the damn EOI status to change to Apply Visa .


last round it moved 10 days for 2613xx.... chances are you may get the invite or miss by whisker


----------



## rohan004006 (Sep 19, 2016)

lihkin13 said:


> At what time have you submitted the EOI on 10th October?


I think around 1600 Sydney time.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

dansimp said:


> Why didnt you also apply for 190? Had you submitted for NSW in feb I am sure you would have recieved an invite by now


I have some personal constraints and hence waiitng for 189 to happen some day.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## InternalAuditor86 (Jul 19, 2016)

*2212 Back dated invite*



BulletAK said:


> 12 Oct 2016 Round details have been updated:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the EOI cut-off date for 2212 code is correct. They invited people in April 2016? Has this happened before?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

InternalAuditor86 said:


> I'm not sure if the EOI cut-off date for 2212 code is correct. They invited people in April 2016? Has this happened before?


The cutoff date seems correct however the cutoff points must be 65, its a typo or something. DIBP have made these types of mistakes previously too in other occupations. Lets see, we will be sure with the upcoming round results.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

InternalAuditor86 said:


> I'm not sure if the EOI cut-off date for 2212 code is correct. They invited people in April 2016? Has this happened before?


What are your points and when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

2 more hours to go for the next round of invitation....
People who are expecting invite, please converge..

Occupation code: Electronics Engineer 233411
EOI: 20-Oct-2016 (60 points)


----------



## marlontheekshana (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi everyone, I came to Sydney on a 476 visa March 2016 and was hoping to apply for 189 early next year. I took PTE and was able to score 80+ in all for exams. So my question is do I have to go through a visa agent or a solicitor ? or can I just apply by myself ? 

Thank you


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

marlontheekshana said:


> Hi everyone, I came to Sydney on a 476 visa March 2016 and was hoping to apply for 189 early next year. I took PTE and was able to score 80+ in all for exams. So my question is do I have to go through a visa agent or a solicitor ? or can I just apply by myself ?
> 
> Thank you


you can apply by yourself... it is not such a big deal

start with skill assessment


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck to all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Please add your details for analysis!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turker (Mar 15, 2016)

marlontheekshana said:


> Hi everyone, I came to Sydney on a 476 visa March 2016 and was hoping to apply for 189 early next year. I took PTE and was able to score 80+ in all for exams. So my question is do I have to go through a visa agent or a solicitor ? or can I just apply by myself ?
> 
> Thank you


You might get even faster and more accurate help in here than through any agent.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

All the best to everyone waiting for invites..


hope the clouds burst for 60 pointers pro-rata also


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

what time will the results come out today?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

financepil said:


> what time will the results come out today?


9pm Malaysia local time


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

30 minutes to go..

All the best to those who are waiting..


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> 30 minutes to go..
> 
> All the best to those who are waiting..


I'm submitted for 190 already, but I enjoy this event every fortnight. Good luck everyone, hope we see the invites rolling in.


----------



## dansimp (Feb 18, 2016)

23:40 here in sydney. I will personally courier gulabjamun to al you folks if I get invite as my current visa expires in 12 days. Hoping against hope....


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

dansimp said:


> 23:40 here in sydney. I will personally courier gulabjamun to al you folks if I get invite as my current visa expires in 12 days. Hoping against hope....


Whats your occupation and EOI DOE?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

dansimp said:


> 23:40 here in sydney. I will personally courier gulabjamun to al you folks if I get invite as my current visa expires in 12 days. Hoping against hope....


It's going to be tight. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## meetbunnny (Sep 30, 2016)

i am waiting for invitation as well. i have 65 points. i submitted for computer network engineed 189 on 18th August 2016. Do you have any idea when i can expect my invite. it's nearly more than 2 months


----------



## turker (Mar 15, 2016)

dansimp said:


> 23:40 here in sydney. I will personally courier gulabjamun to al you folks if I get invite as my current visa expires in 12 days. Hoping against hope....


I am up for gulap jamun


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dansimp said:


> 23:40 here in sydney. I will personally courier gulabjamun to al you folks if I get invite as my current visa expires in 12 days. Hoping against hope....


all the best, what is your occupation code and EOI points ???


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

meetbunnny said:


> i am waiting for invitation as well. i have 65 points. i submitted for computer network engineed 189 on 18th August 2016. Do you have any idea when i can expect my invite. it's nearly more than 2 months


hey... all 65 pointers CNSE 2631xx who submitted EOI on or before 25 September 2016 3.28 pm have been invited..

please check your EOI.. .there seems to be some issue, you should have got it if you filed on 18th August

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-october-2016-round-results.aspx


----------



## dansimp (Feb 18, 2016)

Software engineer, 65 points DOE : 13th october, I know I will only get it if they increase the gap by at least 15 days, which is very very unlikely.. 



sultan_azam said:


> all the best, what is your occupation code and EOI points ???


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

dansimp said:


> Software engineer, 65 points DOE : 13th october, I know I will only get it if they increase the gap by at least 15 days, which is very very unlikely..


Chances are very very close for you. Last cutoff is 28 Sept for your profile.

Best of luck!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> hey... all 65 pointers CNSE 2631xx who submitted EOI on or before 25 September 2016 3.28 pm have been invited..
> 
> please check your EOI.. .there seems to be some issue, you should have got it if you filed on 18th August
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-october-2016-round-results.aspx


Indeed. In the 1st September round!!!! IF this is accurate, you'd better check your spam box real quick. You don't have much time left to submit.


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

Any invitations?


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

I just got my ITA )))


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

financepil said:


> I just got my ITA )))


congrats


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

financepil said:


> I just got my ITA )))


Please do mention your occupation, points and EOI date too. Thanks


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

financepil said:


> I just got my ITA )))


Congrats mate  What's your occupation and points?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Any luck for 60 pointers 2613?


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

When you file an EOI, should you mark the employments that are considered for eligibility (-2 yrs) as relevant or not? (5-2 = 3)


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes divya... you could see where your expeirence considred after XXX month and XXXX year.


divya_ said:


> When you file an EOI, should you mark the employments that are considered for eligibility (-2 yrs) as relevant or not? (5-2 = 3)


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

divya_ said:


> When you file an EOI, should you mark the employments that are considered for eligibility (-2 yrs) as relevant or not? (5-2 = 3)


You should not.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited!


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

divya_ said:


> When you file an EOI, should you mark the employments that are considered for eligibility (-2 yrs) as relevant or not? (5-2 = 3)


For me, my actual employment started on Jul 2007. While filling the EOI form, as ACS deducted 4 years, my agent entered my experience starting from Jul 2011 .


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

taga said:


> For me, my actual employment started on Jul 2007. While filling the EOI form, as ACS deducted 4 years, my agent entered my experience starting from Jul 2011 .


Yes he did the right thing.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

dansimp said:


> Software engineer, 65 points DOE : 13th october, I know I will only get it if they increase the gap by at least 15 days, which is very very unlikely..


Well???? Tasty snacks all round?


----------



## bikram82 (Oct 7, 2016)

I got my ITA as well just now 65 points, s/w engineer, eoi 7th October


----------



## dansimp (Feb 18, 2016)

Nothing in my mailbox yet..


----------



## ghai12000 (Sep 29, 2016)

Got the invite today .Super happy


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

financepil said:


> I just got my ITA )))


Congrats


----------



## ghai12000 (Sep 29, 2016)

I did not get the email, but i found it in the correspondence.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

financepil said:


> I just got my ITA )))


Congrats buddy


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bikram82 said:


> I got my ITA as well just now 65 points, s/w engineer, eoi 7th October


Congrats bikram !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ghai12000 said:


> Got the invite today .Super happy


Congrats buddy


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

When you are all receiving invites, I just submitted mine... Hope when I get mine, I will be posting here too


----------



## nmagdy (Sep 2, 2016)

Any 2613 65 pointers?


----------



## meetbunnny (Sep 30, 2016)

thanks for your reply.i have this message on my skill select profile


----------



## sowmiya_syd (Aug 22, 2016)

*Got Invite-261311 - 65 points*

Hi All,

My husband has applied for EOI on 4th Oct ..

65 points for the category - 261311 

Didnt receive mail yet.. but status changed in skill select to INVITED and with an button to Apply Visa..

Thanks,

Sowmiya K


----------



## ghai12000 (Sep 29, 2016)

The emails have started coming i guess. I just got mine


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

If you should have submitted 6 mins before... you would have received it in hand now.


divya_ said:


> When you are all receiving invites, I just submitted mine... Hope when I get mine, I will be posting here too


----------



## selvaatec (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi All,

Just got an invite to apply for 189 ! Thanks much for all your support and congrats for all who got the invites.

And ATB for all who are still waiting for ITA.

Business Analyst, 2631111, Score- 70
English-20, Age-30, Qualification-15, Partner-5


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

sowmiya_syd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband has applied for EOI on 4th Oct ..
> 
> ...


Congratulations email is on the way.

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

sowmiya_syd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband has applied for EOI on 4th Oct ..
> 
> ...


Email takes a while, you are through... Good luck for rest of the process.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

Congrats all. Wish you luck for rest of the process...


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

mgkarthick said:


> If you should have submitted 6 mins before... you would have received it in hand now.


This means I will not be considered for this round as the submission was after the selection start! Okay... Better late than never:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dansimp (Feb 18, 2016)

So I guess the cut off date for 261313 is somewhere between 8th and 13th October. 
I guess I have to depart australia on 7th and then apply for 189 (9th hopefully) offshore which means losing my job.. Missed it by 5 days.. Been a long day guys.. take care and congrats to all who got the invite.


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

Seems like another disappointing round for 60 pointers, including me


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dansimp said:


> So I guess the cut off date for 261313 is somewhere between 8th and 13th October.
> I guess I have to depart australia on 7th and then apply for 189 (9th hopefully) offshore which means losing my job.. Missed it by 5 days.. Been a long day guys.. take care and congrats to all who got the invite.



seems like the 10th... bad luck mate!

Wish u all the best!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

dansimp said:


> So I guess the cut off date for 261313 is somewhere between 8th and 13th October.
> I guess I have to depart australia on 7th and then apply for 189 (9th hopefully) offshore which means losing my job.. Missed it by 5 days.. Been a long day guys.. take care and congrats to all who got the invite.


Very sorry to hear. That's a bitter pill indeed. All the best to you.


----------



## niran007 (Jun 9, 2016)

dansimp said:


> So I guess the cut off date for 261313 is somewhere between 8th and 13th October.
> I guess I have to depart australia on 7th and then apply for 189 (9th hopefully) offshore which means losing my job.. Missed it by 5 days.. Been a long day guys.. take care and congrats to all who got the invite.


Hard luck dude, even I had submitted eoi on 13 October with 65 points, hopefully next round we Wil get...


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

Any luck for 263914 applicants with 60 points?


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

selvaatec said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got an invite to apply for 189 ! Thanks much for all your support and congrats for all who got the invites.
> 
> ...


Hi Selvaatec...congras! When was the EOI lodged? tks.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

60 pointers, dont be disappointed.

Try to improve your score (English exam - re-attempt)

Kindly note that there are many in queue with higher points, hence they are getting picked from the pool.

All the best !!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*2613xx -Whats the latest back log clearance ?*

Hi All,

What is the latest backlog clearance for 65 pointers ? If the progress is quite much then 60 pointers like me in the 2613xx category can have some life 

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Got my ITA


----------



## kat016 (Aug 12, 2015)

got my invite as well  
261313 - 65 point - EOI lodged 30 september

happpyyyy!!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is the latest backlog clearance for 65 pointers ? If the progress is quite much then 60 pointers like me in the 2613xx category can have some life
> 
> ...


It isn't getting cleared. More 65+ joining queue than being invited...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

selvaatec said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got an invite to apply for 189 ! Thanks much for all your support and congrats for all who got the invites.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

dgupt006 said:


> Got my ITA


Congrats buddy


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kat016 said:


> got my invite as well
> 261313 - 65 point - EOI lodged 30 september
> 
> happpyyyy!!


Congrats buddy


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

Got invite. Little unexpected, I was expecting it to come in next round.
EOI: 65 points for 261312 dated 10th Oct.

So, the date has moved from 28th sept to 10th Oct or further. 

Good luck to those who are still awaiting.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

dansimp said:


> So I guess the cut off date for 261313 is somewhere between 8th and 13th October.
> I guess I have to depart australia on 7th and then apply for 189 (9th hopefully) offshore which means losing my job.. Missed it by 5 days.. Been a long day guys.. take care and congrats to all who got the invite.


Can't you extend your current visa?

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohan004006 (Sep 19, 2016)

189 invite received for 261312 eoi submitted on 10th October. 

Thank you guys for all your support. Everyone has been very helpful in this thread.

For the guys still waiting, I hope my update is of some help.

On to the next step now - all threads related to visa application. Hope to see guys there as well.


----------



## mesqfel (Oct 25, 2016)

*2611XXX - ICT Business and ​System Analysts invitation*

Hi everyone,

If someone with code 2611XXX - ICT Business and ​System Analysts received invitation for this round, please share points and timeline please

Also, congrats to everyone who got invited 

Thanks in advance


----------



## PreetPreet (Sep 13, 2016)

Any business Analyst or system analyst got invitation.??? 
Pllz update....


----------



## suhaz4 (Feb 18, 2016)

Got invite today


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rohit_99129 said:


> Got invite. Little unexpected, I was expecting it to come in next round.
> EOI: 65 points for 261312 dated 10th Oct.
> 
> So, the date has moved from 28th sept to 10th Oct or further.
> ...


Congrats rohit


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Oct 2016 round &lt;==*

Those who are still waiting for invitation please join:

==>189 EOI Invitations for November 2016<==


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

suhaz4 said:


> Got invite today


Congrats suhaz


----------



## mesqfel (Oct 25, 2016)

*What does the column Days Moved Ahead means?*

Hello again,

Here goes a quick question.

In this spreadsheet "h_ttp_s://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1474415992"
What does the column Days Moved Ahead means?

Thanks

p.s: remove the underscore from the 'https' part of the link


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

mesqfel said:


> Hello again,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Means how many days the EOI cutoff date moved forward. This helps you to identify yours EOI turn or how soon it reaches your EOI date submitted.


----------



## mesqfel (Oct 25, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Means how many days the EOI cutoff date moved forward. This helps you to identify yours EOI turn or how soon it reaches your EOI date submitted.


Thanks four ur answer *BulletAK*

But please can u you enlighten me with an example?

For instance, taking the case of 2611 - ICT Business and ​System Analysts, the column EOI Cutoff date was 12-May-2016 with Days Moved Ahead of 5 days. This means that the "real" EOI Cutoff date was 12+5 = 17-May-2016?


----------



## saurabharora123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Got my ITA today..


----------



## saurabharora123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey guys, have a question here. I have a HAP ID already generated and I am waiting for my medical reports to get uploaded. Should I click on Apply Visa now or should I wait.
I read somewhere that either get medical done prior you apply otherwise wait for CO asking you to get medical done.
I hope 'Apply Visa' button won't get expired until 60 days.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Oct 2016 round &lt;==*



mesqfel said:


> Thanks four ur answer *BulletAK*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, real cutoff date is already mentioned a column before as those 5 days are in respect of last cutoff date. Its simple: Current Cutoff date - Previous Cutoff date = Days moved ahead (refer column before "Days Moved ahead").


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bikram82 said:


> I got my ITA as well just now 65 points, s/w engineer, eoi 7th October



congratulations for the ITA


----------



## selvaatec (Apr 22, 2016)

mesqfel said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> If someone with code 2611XXX - ICT Business and ​System Analysts received invitation for this round, please share points and timeline please
> 
> ...


yes, I have recieved it today. ICT Business Analyst, 
EOI Points- 70, Submitted date- 16-Oct-2016


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ghai12000 said:


> Got the invite today .Super happy


congratulations ghai12000


----------



## selvaatec (Apr 22, 2016)

hi, it was on 16-Oct-2016


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sowmiya_syd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband has applied for EOI on 4th Oct ..
> 
> ...


congrats.. email comes a bit late, 5-7 mins generally


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

selvaatec said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got an invite to apply for 189 ! Thanks much for all your support and congrats for all who got the invites.
> 
> ...


congratulations......


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dansimp said:


> So I guess the cut off date for 261313 is somewhere between 8th and 13th October.
> I guess I have to depart australia on 7th and then apply for 189 (9th hopefully) offshore which means losing my job.. Missed it by 5 days.. Been a long day guys.. take care and congrats to all who got the invite.


dont be disheartened mate.... i know things didnt went as u planned but you are sure to get it in next round...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dgupt006 said:


> Got my ITA


congratulations for the invite


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kat016 said:


> got my invite as well
> 261313 - 65 point - EOI lodged 30 september
> 
> happpyyyy!!


hey congrats for invitation.. all the best


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rohit_99129 said:


> Got invite. Little unexpected, I was expecting it to come in next round.
> EOI: 65 points for 261312 dated 10th Oct.
> 
> So, the date has moved from 28th sept to 10th Oct or further.
> ...


Congratulations Rohit....


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rohan004006 said:


> 189 invite received for 261312 eoi submitted on 10th October.
> 
> Thank you guys for all your support. Everyone has been very helpful in this thread.
> 
> ...


Congrats Rohan... all the best


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

divya_ said:


> When you are all receiving invites, I just submitted mine... Hope when I get mine, I will be posting here too


i remember replying to your post yesterday or so, i was under impression that you had submitted EoI, with 70 points it was damn sure, but 26 oct 00:04 took you other way


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

suhaz4 said:


> Got invite today


congratulations... whats your occupation code ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

saurabharora123 said:


> Got my ITA today..


congratulations... all the best for next steps


----------



## lakhvinder1 (Apr 5, 2016)

i have been invited today


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to every applicant who received their ITA Today. Best wishes with further application proceedings.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

To all those who got invited, please do update your relevant cases at myimmitacker. It will help many others. It's a request. Many thanks.


----------



## marlontheekshana (Oct 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> marlontheekshana said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I came to Sydney on a 476 visa March 2016 and was hoping to apply for 189 early next year. I took PTE and was able to score 80+ in all for exams. So my question is do I have to go through a visa agent or a solicitor ? or can I just apply by myself ?
> ...


Really appreciate it. I will apply myself then, I have used this forum before. Its so helpful and informative.


----------



## marlontheekshana (Oct 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> you can apply by yourself... it is not such a big deal
> 
> start with skill assessment


Thank you for the quick reply. I will apply by myself then, I have used this forum before and its extremely informative and quick.


----------



## Echo123 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi folks,
I am a newbie in this stage.
I need to understand the concept of "cut off".
As per my understanding that if cut off is 1-Oct-2016 for 65, it means that all who submitted their EOI at this date or b4 with 65 will get an invitation. Right?
After these scores run out, the other fewer scores who submitted before the invitation round will get invitations, according to the date of EOI ... right?

Hence, if this round cut off is 28 September for 65, all 65ers who submitted before this date are cleared, and others who scored 60 are getting invitations as well ... right?

ANZSCO:261311
Points: 60
EOI: 27-July-2016

Thanks


----------



## InternalAuditor86 (Jul 19, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> InternalAuditor86 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if the EOI cut-off date for 2212 code is correct. They invited people in April 2016? Has this happened before?
> ...


My code is for the 2212 profession. 
My initial EOI date is Feb 2016 with 65 points. I ammended my points to 70 on 17 October 2016. 

I'm sure they haven't invited 65 pointers for the 2212 profession because I haven't received an invite for my 70 points. :expressionless:

I wonder what happened?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Echo123 said:


> Hi folks,
> I am a newbie in this stage.
> I need to understand the concept of "cut off".
> As per my understanding that if cut off is 1-Oct-2016 for 65, it means that all who submitted their EOI at this date or b4 with 65 will get an invitation. Right?
> ...


Almost, only the last bit of the last paragraph wrong. All 65s before 28 September cut offand others who scored 70 or higher


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

Echo123 said:


> Hi folks,
> I am a newbie in this stage.
> I need to understand the concept of "cut off".
> As per my understanding that if cut off is 1-Oct-2016 for 65, it means that all who submitted their EOI at this date or b4 with 65 will get an invitation. Right?
> ...


Not Really ! 
The cut off is for both point and date. So when you say, cut off is 28th Sept with 65 points (this was for 12 Oct Invite), it means everybody with 65 points or more who submitted EOI on 28th Sept or before have got the invite.
The good news is that for 26th Oct Invite, the cut off is 10th Oct (or later) with 65 points, which means it is getting closer to invite date. So when 65 pointers list is cleared till the invite date, people with 60 points will start getting invite.

Hope this helps
Rohit


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi All ,

New Thread for Nov 2016 invitations


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-invitations-nov-2016-round.html#post11293154


Thanks,
Satheesh


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

Satheesh said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> New Thread for Nov 2016 invitations
> 
> ...


There has been a thread for november already mate
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3194-189-eoi-invitations-november-2016-a.html


----------



## Omerfs (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys any eng tech got invite today ??


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

To All people on this forum, I owe you big time, received my invite yesterday. Sleeping in a Mumbai Local, rush hour of the day in the evening, and suddenly a mail arrives. I know it feels gud to get that email and then the struggle again starts for the next email "grant". But believe me struggle to get this email is much sweeter and memorable than anything else. You shall remember how were the days when you struggled to get the documents, try ielts then move to pte, and number of times you open expat forum. Even though everybody is competing with each other, there is just one agenda, help fellow aspirants, no matter what geography, age, religion...One last thing, except for few very lucky guys, remember that rest all have or will struggle at one or another level...So surely this entire process will make you pro in keeping patience...Enjoy the day and keep helping....
Started: July-16
lots of twist n turns
EOI: 20-Oct-16
Invite:26-oct-16
Struggle continues.....

Ritesh.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suhaz4 (Feb 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations... whats your occupation code ??


Software Engineer - 65 points


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> To All people on this forum, I owe you big time, received my invite yesterday. Sleeping in a Mumbai Local, rush hour of the day in the evening, and suddenly a mail arrives. I know it feels gud to get that email and then the struggle again starts for the next email "grant". But believe me struggle to get this email is much sweeter and memorable than anything else. You shall remember how were the days when you struggled to get the documents, try ielts then move to pte, and number of times you open expat forum. Even though everybody is competing with each other, there is just one agenda, help fellow aspirants, no matter what geography, age, religion...One last thing, except for few very lucky guys, remember that rest all have or will struggle at one or another level...So surely this entire process will make you pro in keeping patience...Enjoy the day and keep helping....
> Started: July-16
> lots of twist n turns
> EOI: 20-Oct-16
> ...



First off Congrats for getting the Invite!!!! How Much points did you have and what was your Job Code


----------



## Echo123 (Oct 25, 2016)

rohit_99129 said:


> Not Really !
> The cut off is for both point and date. So when you say, cut off is 28th Sept with 65 points (this was for 12 Oct Invite), it means everybody with 65 points or more who submitted EOI on 28th Sept or before have got the invite.
> The good news is that for 26th Oct Invite, the cut off is 10th Oct (or later) with 65 points, which means it is getting closer to invite date. So when 65 pointers list is cleared till the invite date, people with 60 points will start getting invite.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rohit for your clarification.
That means that all 65, or higher, submitted before 28 Sept are cleared, and there are invitations sent to 60s, as the graph on the site shows .. right?

In another word, in the meantime, there is no one standing in the queue who got 65, or higher before 28 Sept. .. Right?


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Echo123 said:


> Thanks Rohit for your clarification.
> That means that all 65, or higher, submitted before 28 Sept are cleared, and there are invitations sent to 60s, as the graph on the site shows .. right?
> 
> In another word, in the meantime, there is no one standing in the queue who got 65, or higher before 28 Sept. .. Right?


Folks Last time the change in cut off date was from 5th to 12th May. Are we sure this time the cut off date was 28th Sept


----------



## Echo123 (Oct 25, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Folks Last time the change in cut off date was from 5th to 12th May. Are we sure this time the cut off date was 28th Sept


We are talking about 2613


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Echo123 said:


> We are talking about 2613


Ohh!! Sorry, i misread it as 2611 ..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Oct 2016 round &lt;==*



rohit_99129 said:


> Got invite. Little unexpected, I was expecting it to come in next round.
> 
> EOI: 65 points for 261312 dated 10th Oct.
> 
> ...




So it moved to the 10th!

Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ariin (Sep 28, 2016)

hi all got my invite yesterday.Thanks for all the help and guidance guys.






ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS result positive December 2015
Points: 30 (Age)+15 (Education) +5(IT Experience)+20 (PTE) = 70
EOI : 1st August 189(60 points) and 190 (60+5 Points)
PTE : 18 Oct - L - 87, S - 84, R - 87, W - 87
EOI updated : 20th Oct (189 - 70) (190 - 75) 
Invitation : 25 Oct 2016


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ariin said:


> hi all got my invite yesterday.Thanks for all the help and guidance guys.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS result positive December 2015
> ...



Congrats ariin


----------



## ariin (Sep 28, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Congrats ariin


thanks ksrikanthh


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited! Wish all the best with visa lodge!


----------



## Marv1985 (Jun 3, 2016)

ariin said:


> hi all got my invite yesterday.Thanks for all the help and guidance guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Your path (which is also mine) is the only hope for 60 pointers, retaking the language exam. Good luck with your lodging.


----------



## rahmukh (Sep 8, 2016)

Don't understand why isn't BA invites are moving ahead..specially for 65 pts with EOI around July 2016


----------



## iRull (Aug 7, 2013)

Marv1985 said:


> Congrats! Your path (which is also mine) is the only hope for 60 pointers, retaking the language exam. Good luck with your lodging.


@Marv1985 so did you get the invitation or you are still waiting for it?


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

Good luck to those who got invited in this round. As for me, i didnt get invited. :-(

Anzsco code - 233914 Eng Tech
EOI lodged - 7th Oct 2016 
189 - 60 points
190 - 65 points

Is there any hope for me?

Regards,
ali


----------



## Omerfs (Aug 22, 2015)

*Eng Tech 233914*

Hi Guys 

I got the EOI Approval today for 189 

Anzsco code - 233914 Eng Tech
EOI lodged - 3rd Oct 2016 
189 - 65 Points


Thanks to all  Anyhow I was a silent member


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

I am a software engineer and has submitted my eoi with 60 points on feb16,2016, no invites yet. Now i have a chance to upgrade it to 65points. So my question is , now that most of the 65pointers have been cleared till 10th October, would it be a case where i submit with upgraded points (65) and they start to call 60pointers ignoring the 65 ones ?

Please reply............


----------



## ariin (Sep 28, 2016)

Marv1985 said:


> Congrats! Your path (which is also mine) is the only hope for 60 pointers, retaking the language exam. Good luck with your lodging.


Thanks Marv would suggest you to increase your point by retaking language exam. gud luck for the future


----------



## ariin (Sep 28, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> To All people on this forum, I owe you big time, received my invite yesterday. Sleeping in a Mumbai Local, rush hour of the day in the evening, and suddenly a mail arrives. I know it feels gud to get that email and then the struggle again starts for the next email "grant". But believe me struggle to get this email is much sweeter and memorable than anything else. You shall remember how were the days when you struggled to get the documents, try ielts then move to pte, and number of times you open expat forum. Even though everybody is competing with each other, there is just one agenda, help fellow aspirants, no matter what geography, age, religion...One last thing, except for few very lucky guys, remember that rest all have or will struggle at one or another level...So surely this entire process will make you pro in keeping patience...Enjoy the day and keep helping....
> Started: July-16
> lots of twist n turns
> EOI: 20-Oct-16
> ...



congrats bro


----------



## ariin (Sep 28, 2016)

Omerfs said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got the EOI Approval today for 189
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi All,
Congrats who received invite!! 
Could anyone please tell me with what email id we get the reply? So that it will help us. If that email go into spam but then we will not able to see. 

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi All,
> Congrats who received invite!!
> Could anyone please tell me with what email id we get the reply? So that it will help us. If that email go into spam but then we will not able to see.
> 
> ...


I received invite email from SkillSelect <[email protected]>

Some say they dont receive the email but the correspondence is visible in EOI correspondence tab under invitations and additionally you will see a Apply visa button.


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

vanpraustralia said:


> I received invite email from SkillSelect <[email protected]>
> 
> Some say they dont receive the email but the correspondence is visible in EOI correspondence tab under invitations and additionally you will see a Apply visa button.


Thank you for quick reply. Could any one tell what is time line for NSW 55 + 5 points?
In myimmi tracker, I have seen many got with NSW 190 with 55 + 5 points.
Any one please suggest.

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

I submitted my EoI for BA (2611xx) on 16 aug 2016 with 65 points. Can someone in this group suggest when can I expect the invitation.

Also can u help with the link to any groups in the forum which is specifically for BA


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi , If I submitted my EoI in august and than had to make some changes (no change in score) in october , for invitiation what date would be considered for invitation august or october?


----------



## oLivia0302 (Oct 19, 2016)

Same here! I have just submitted my eoi! Best of luck to us


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

ariin said:


> congrats bro


Thanks Arin


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

adckbj88 said:


> Hi , If I submitted my EoI in august and than had to make some changes (no change in score) in october , for invitiation what date would be considered for invitation august or october?


if there is no change in score, EOI date of effect remains same...Don't worry..:yo:


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

I am a software engineer and has submitted my eoi with 60 points on feb16,2016, no invites yet. Now i have a chance to upgrade it to 65points. So my question is , now that most of the 65pointers have been cleared till 10th October, would it be a case where i submit with upgraded points (65) and they start to call 60pointers ignoring the 65 ones ?

Please reply............


----------



## nmagdy (Sep 2, 2016)

abin said:


> I am a software engineer and has submitted my eoi with 60 points on feb16,2016, no invites yet. Now i have a chance to upgrade it to 65points. So my question is , now that most of the 65pointers have been cleared till 10th October, would it be a case where i submit with upgraded points (65) and they start to call 60pointers ignoring the 65 ones ?
> 
> Please reply............


Of course not. 65 pointers will always have priority over 60 pointers


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

nmagdy said:


> Of course not. 65 pointers will always have priority over 60 pointers


Thanks a lot


----------



## kartrik (Jun 6, 2016)

what's your anzsco code and how many points you have?


----------



## kartrik (Jun 6, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> To All people on this forum, I owe you big time, received my invite yesterday. Sleeping in a Mumbai Local, rush hour of the day in the evening, and suddenly a mail arrives. I know it feels gud to get that email and then the struggle again starts for the next email "grant". But believe me struggle to get this email is much sweeter and memorable than anything else. You shall remember how were the days when you struggled to get the documents, try ielts then move to pte, and number of times you open expat forum. Even though everybody is competing with each other, there is just one agenda, help fellow aspirants, no matter what geography, age, religion...One last thing, except for few very lucky guys, remember that rest all have or will struggle at one or another level...So surely this entire process will make you pro in keeping patience...Enjoy the day and keep helping....
> Started: July-16
> lots of twist n turns
> EOI: 20-Oct-16
> ...


Hi,
What's your anzsco code and how many points you had for EOI?


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

kartrik said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's your anzsco code and how many points you had for EOI?




I started for my wife's ICT BA profile, but then given the point requirement and difficulty in scoring 79+ in pte speaking we dropped that plan. Now i am the primary applicant.

Electronics Engineer: 60 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> To All people on this forum, I owe you big time, received my invite yesterday. Sleeping in a Mumbai Local, rush hour of the day in the evening, and suddenly a mail arrives. I know it feels gud to get that email and then the struggle again starts for the next email "grant". But believe me struggle to get this email is much sweeter and memorable than anything else. You shall remember how were the days when you struggled to get the documents, try ielts then move to pte, and number of times you open expat forum. Even though everybody is competing with each other, there is just one agenda, help fellow aspirants, no matter what geography, age, religion...One last thing, except for few very lucky guys, remember that rest all have or will struggle at one or another level...So surely this entire process will make you pro in keeping patience...Enjoy the day and keep helping....
> Started: July-16
> lots of twist n turns
> EOI: 20-Oct-16
> ...


Congrats Ritesh

Looks like u have gone thru a lot, i had a clarification to take on my score.

Age-25
Lang- 10
Exp-15
Edu-15(graduation)

In EoI there is a section to capture the education if it is Secondary or higher, thn there is a section which states if the education has been evulated by authority.
I mentioned as NO in tht section, but looks like I recd the score on education for the secondry edu.

Is My score all good? As ACT had not recognized my qualification and had deducted my 6 yrs of exp.

Regards,


----------



## Tadiv (Apr 21, 2016)

I lodged EOI for 489 FS visa with 55 + 10 points a week ego for software engineer. Can anyone tell the average wait time to get invitation ??


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi All,

Does anyone know what is the EOI date who have got an ITA for NSW for 261111 and 70 points. 

Han


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

adckbj88 said:


> Congrats Ritesh
> 
> Looks like u have gone thru a lot, i had a clarification to take on my score.
> 
> ...



i think i am not completely getting your query. Your education qualification needs to be assessed and approved by concerned authority to be skilled for the nomination code. I suppose that if they have deducted 6 years from your employment then this means that you have been found skilled in the nominated code. thus your education shall fetch you 15 points. Please if you could explain a bit more then me or others wud be able to clarify...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks for ur revert. I have a Bcom degree from India and have a 14 yrs exp.post qualification. I applied for ICT BA skill, hence had to approach ACS for my skill assessment. Since Bcom does not have any computerbased qualification they deducted 6 years of my exp and approved 8 yrs of exp. 

While filling up the EoI in the education section we need to update if we have a secondary or higher level of education. To which i have answered yes, but have not vetted this from any australian institution.

Hence the question. Will I be able to claim 15 points for the education in addition to my work exp points.

Regards,
Vishal


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> adckbj88 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Ritesh
> ...


Thanks for ur revert. I have a Bcom degree from India and have a 14 yrs exp.post qualification. I applied for ICT BA skill, hence had to approach ACS for my skill assessment. Since Bcom does not have any computerbased qualification they deducted 6 years of my exp and approved 8 yrs of exp. While filling up the EoI in the education section we need to update if we have a secondary or higher level of education. To which i have answered yes, but have not vetted this from any australian institution. Hence the question. Will I be able to claim 15 points for the education in addition to my work exp points. Regards, Vishal


----------



## arjun.choudhury (Nov 20, 2013)

*When should I expect a invite*

Hi,

I had submitted an EOI with 65 points under Occupation - 2613 on 14-Oct-2016, does anyone have idea when should I expect a invite for PR. Also how would I come to know that I have received an invitation? I have logged in & checked just now but under the tab - Correspondence -> Invitation, it shows nothing & I haven't received any mail also. BTW just wanted to double check, what should I search in my Email Inbox to check whether I have received invite or not?

-Thanks


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

arjun.choudhury said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had submitted an EOI with 65 points under Occupation - 2613 on 14-Oct-2016, does anyone have idea when should I expect a invite for PR. Also how would I come to know that I have received an invitation? I have logged in & checked just now but under the tab - Correspondence -> Invitation, it shows nothing & I haven't received any mail also. BTW just wanted to double check, what should I search in my Email Inbox to check whether I have received invite or not?
> 
> -Thanks


Next round mate.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know what is the EOI date who have got an ITA for NSW for 261111 and 70 points.
> 
> Han


I got the initial invitation mail from NSW with 65+5 points on 30th Sep'2016 (EOI Date - 16th Sep), however I dropped it as I got the invite in 189 category.

Hope this helps..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

i have posted this already and i just wanted to reiterate for the newcomers and people who have not seen this.

i have a kind suggestion to 65 and more pointers under 189 category 261313 or in fact this may apply for people under other categories who are aware that they would receive an invite through 189 :

1. if you guys are not aware of the trend - please note that applying 65 and more for 189 would guarantee you an invitation as soon as possible ( may be a month or two approximately looking at the current trend )

2. if you guys are aware of the trend - please don't choose 190 as well when you submit your eoi because there are many people with 60 pointers who are eagerly and hopefully waiting just for 190 so if the invites for being sent to 65+5 pointers(NSW) - it may cause delays for 60 pointers(NSW) as you(65 pointers) may receive an invite from NSW sooner than you receive 189. additionally you guys(65 pointers) wait for 189 and then ultimately end up applying for 189. 

anyhow i believe that after you receive both 189 and 190 - almost everyone prefers 189 hence the 190 invite would again go back to pool. 

overall this is solely to avoid the waiting time for 60+5 pointers under 190 261313 category. 

note : this is just a humble suggestion looking at the current trend. of course decision is yours

BEFORE CHOOSING 190 PLEASE THINK THAT THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO DON’T HAVE CHOICES AND JUST DEPEND ON 190 ALONE.

your support is highly appreciated. feel free to add your thoughts. thank you.


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

adckbj88 said:


> Thanks for ur revert. I have a Bcom degree from India and have a 14 yrs exp.post qualification. I applied for ICT BA skill, hence had to approach ACS for my skill assessment. Since Bcom does not have any computerbased qualification they deducted 6 years of my exp and approved 8 yrs of exp. While filling up the EoI in the education section we need to update if we have a secondary or higher level of education. To which i have answered yes, but have not vetted this from any australian institution. Hence the question. Will I be able to claim 15 points for the education in addition to my work exp points. Regards, Vishal




Vishal, i am not so sure but to my understanding b.com degree would have been assessed as giving 10 points...Sorry i am not quite sure so won't mislead you...Any expert pls guide...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abu-tifa (Oct 29, 2016)

*Turning 40*

Hi all;
I lodged an EOI on 21 Oct. Scoring 65. I didn't get an invitation in the last round 26th Oct. Now i'm turning 40 early Nov, isA. When the next round comes (anticipated to be mid NOV), i will be 40 already.
My question is will the points of age be calculated at the EOI day of effect, or at the date of the round of invitations?
If the answer is "the date of the round", i'll loose 10 points and will be 55 (disqualified), right? Is there something to be done to avoid this situation? Any advice?
Thanks


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

abu-tifa said:


> Hi all;
> I lodged an EOI on 21 Oct. Scoring 65. I didn't get an invitation in the last round 26th Oct. Now i'm turning 40 early Nov, isA. When the next round comes (anticipated to be mid NOV), i will be 40 already.
> My question is will the points of age be calculated at the EOI day of effect, or at the date of the round of invitations?
> If the answer is "the date of the round", i'll loose 10 points and will be 55 (disqualified), right? Is there something to be done to avoid this situation? Any advice?
> Thanks


Unfortunately there's nothing we can do to stop ourselves getting older. If I'd applied two years back I would have sailed through on 189 with flying colours. As it is I needed a hand from NSW. The best you can do is bolster your points by scoring 20 for English, which will also increase your chances of selection by NSW for 190.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

abu-tifa said:


> Hi all;
> I lodged an EOI on 21 Oct. Scoring 65. I didn't get an invitation in the last round 26th Oct. Now i'm turning 40 early Nov, isA. When the next round comes (anticipated to be mid NOV), i will be 40 already.
> My question is will the points of age be calculated at the EOI day of effect, or at the date of the round of invitations?
> If the answer is "the date of the round", i'll loose 10 points and will be 55 (disqualified), right? Is there something to be done to avoid this situation? Any advice?
> Thanks





FFacs said:


> Unfortunately there's nothing we can do to stop ourselves getting older. If I'd applied two years back I would have sailed through on 189 with flying colours. As it is I needed a hand from NSW. The best you can do is bolster your points by scoring 20 for English, which will also increase your chances of selection by NSW for 190.


Hi Abu tifa, I totally agree with FFacs, try to increase your points with another English test try (Try PTE?) and look for state sponsorship for your occupation.

Good luck.


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## nmagdy (Sep 2, 2016)

Next round is predicted to be on the 9th November. If you turned 40 before that then yes you will lose 10 points. Your data is locked at the date of ITA. This is the date which you have to prove your points.


----------



## chaituku (Oct 27, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> i have posted this already and i just wanted to reiterate for the newcomers and people who have not seen this.
> 
> i have a kind suggestion to 65 and more pointers under 189 category 261313 or in fact this may apply for people under other categories who are aware that they would receive an invite through 189 :
> 
> ...


This is a valuable suggestion for me, but unfortunately I did the same mistake and waiting for 189, here comes my doubt, will I be invited for 189 under same EOI ? or Shall I make a fresh one by choosing only 189


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chaituku said:


> This is a valuable suggestion for me, but unfortunately I did the same mistake and waiting for 189, here comes my doubt, will I be invited for 189 under same EOI ? or Shall I make a fresh one by choosing only 189


Hi chaituku,

Have you submitted 189 and 190 in same eoi ? In that case if you receive 190 before 189, your eoi gets locked and i believe you cannot receive 189

So yeah if you are looking forward for 189, go ahead and create a new eoi by choosing 189 alone in the new eoi 

Also what is your points split up ?

Feel free to add your thought's


----------



## abhishektandon (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi,

Do we have to send our PTE score to the immigration department while filing EOI. Or the same is required to be done while filing visa application. Also the spouse is required to appear for IELTS / PTE even if I am not availing 5 points for spouse? If yes then how much score?


----------



## chaituku (Oct 27, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi chaituku,
> 
> Have you submitted 189 and 190 in same eoi ? In that case if you receive 190 before 189, your eoi gets locked and i believe you cannot receive 189
> 
> ...


Hi Srikanth,
Thanks I will create a new EOI,
Yes Selected 189 & 190 in same EOI, got the invitation for 190 only, 


Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE : L-73, R-70, S-71, W-69 ( 10 points) 
ACS positive : 04/April/2016 ( 8 - 2 = 6 years ) ( 10 points )
Education : 15 points 
Age : 25 points 
Partner Skills : 5 points
EOI Submitted : 13/oct/2016 ( 190 (NSW 65+5 ) - 70 ) ( 189 65 points)
Invitation : Waiting for 189


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chaituku said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> Thanks I will create a new EOI,
> Yes Selected 189 & 190 in same EOI, got the invitation for 190 only,
> 
> ...


I see you have 70 points. You will be definitely invited in the next round after creating an eoi for 189


----------



## rmg123 (Sep 14, 2016)

As per 28 Sep round
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	
Cut OFF: 65	
Date of Effect: 18 September 2016 6.40 am

Which means the last person to get an invite in 28th Sep round was the one who filled EOI on the above date and time.
Now that both October rounds are over you guys would have got the invitations or latest information so I may not be sharing anything special.
But this information is there 
28 September 2016 round results

October round results are not shared yet


----------



## rmg123 (Sep 14, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> I see you have 70 points. You will be definitely invited in the next round after creating an eoi for 189


I think he has 65 points for 189 and 5 extra for 190 based on the post.

So depending when he filed the application he would get the invite. As per the latest info on the website for 28-Sep round, one who applied on 18 September 2016 6.40 am with 65 points got the invite. So depending how many are in queue he would get the invite first come first serve (to add I also read they consider that when did a person get to 65 points also matters, but not sure on that. For e.g. I assume it means if someone has 3.3 years exp and one has 4.5 yrs, the 4.5 yrs will get preference as her reached 65 points 1.5 years ago while the formed only .3 years ago)

28 September 2016 round results


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> To All people on this forum, I owe you big time, received my invite yesterday. Sleeping in a Mumbai Local, rush hour of the day in the evening, and suddenly a mail arrives. I know it feels gud to get that email and then the struggle again starts for the next email "grant". But believe me struggle to get this email is much sweeter and memorable than anything else. You shall remember how were the days when you struggled to get the documents, try ielts then move to pte, and number of times you open expat forum. Even though everybody is competing with each other, there is just one agenda, help fellow aspirants, no matter what geography, age, religion...One last thing, except for few very lucky guys, remember that rest all have or will struggle at one or another level...So surely this entire process will make you pro in keeping patience...Enjoy the day and keep helping....
> Started: July-16
> lots of twist n turns
> EOI: 20-Oct-16
> ...




Hey,

I have below queries and since you are Electronics Engg, I am hoping you can help me:

- I did Electronics engg. and working for IT 5 years. I will not get any points for exp in IT. I have applied eoi with 60 points as of now with 5 points from partner.
- Now since it taking longer to get invite with 60 points, I was thinking applying again as a Electronics engineer. I will not get exp here either, but it is fast to get invite as electronics engineer correct?
- Also, I can clam my partner points right? she is a software engineer with 5 years exp but unable to get 7.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## abhilashasachdeva (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi,

Can anyone help me in providing the DIBP result for 26th Oct 2016 round to check till what date they have covered for Business analyst profile.

Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

abhilashasachdeva said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me in providing the DIBP result for 26th Oct 2016 round to check till what date they have covered for Business analyst profile.
> 
> Thanks


It's still awaited to be announced by DIBP.

See complete trend here:


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora (Sep 11, 2016)

ken1990 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have below queries and since you are Electronics Engg, I am hoping you can help me:
> 
> ...


You can open another EOI (For sure), however to apply under Electronics Eng, you would need to get another ACS report.

You can claim points for your partner if her skills are from same occupation list.

Another way of increasing points if English - in case you are on 10 points there !

Hope this helps.

Good luck...


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> It's still awaited to be announced by DIBP.
> 
> See complete trend here:


BulletAK,

Saw your analysis. I wanted to check if you have any details on the cutoff date for state nominations and codes they have been inviting on

Han
Code:2611
Points: 65
EOI: 2-Nov-16


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

Experts advice please 
I received NSW invitation for 190 visa under category 261313 as on 14th October 2016 and applied on 16th oct.
Any idea how much time It will take to receive invitation from DIBP for Visa ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

SAbbas007 said:


> Experts advice please
> I received NSW invitation for 190 visa under category 261313 as on 14th October 2016 and applied on 16th oct.
> Any idea how much time It will take to receive invitation from DIBP for Visa ?
> 
> ...


I am no expert.. But following the discussions here, more 65 pointers are getting queued in 189 category.. so may be months for 60 pointers


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi All,

I have 65 points (261111) and have applied under 189 on 2nd Nov. 

Should i be applying for NSW as will have 70 points there. My consultant says i should apply. Any idea/suggestion around it.. is 190 faster


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 65 points (261111) and have applied under 189 on 2nd Nov.
> 
> Should i be applying for NSW as will have 70 points there. My consultant says i should apply. Any idea/suggestion around it.. is 190 faster


Yes ! Please apply for 190 as well as 261111 is quite competitive looking at the current trend.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

SAbbas007 said:


> Experts advice please
> I received NSW invitation for 190 visa under category 261313 as on 14th October 2016 and applied on 16th oct.
> Any idea how much time It will take to receive invitation from DIBP for Visa ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you have applied for NSW nomination and waiting for approval, right?

Nsw approvals takes 2-6 weeks time. Atleast give 4 weeks time looking at the current trend. Once you receive the approval you would immediately receive a mail from DIBP to apply for 190 visa.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SAbbas007 said:


> Experts advice please
> I received NSW invitation for 190 visa under category 261313 as on 14th October 2016 and applied on 16th oct.
> Any idea how much time It will take to receive invitation from DIBP for Visa ?
> 
> ...




2-6 weeks for most candidates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

What is time line for 60points with IELTS 6.5 band? Please guide.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> What is time line for 60points with IELTS 6.5 band? Please guide.


Are you referring to 60 points - 189 or 190 ?


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

I am referring VISA both! 60points with IELTS 6.5 for VISA 189 and 65points with IELTS 6.5 for VISA 190 for Software Engineer category.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

omnipotentkrishna said:


> I am referring VISA both! 60points with IELTS 6.5 for VISA 189 and 65points with IELTS 6.5 for VISA 190 for Software Engineer category.


hi krishna,

189 60 points - looking at the current trend unfortunately it's almost impossible to receive an invite for 261313 atleast for this programme year until june 2017. Reason - 65 pointers keeps increasing in the queue and i presume it will continue to increase more. 

190 60 261313 - currently people with IELTS 7 (10 pts ) and 10 pts for experience are receiving invites.

People with IELTS 7 (10 pts ) and 5 pts for experience are waiting for invites since april 2016. Once these folks Start receiving invites we will have more info. Until that IELTS 6.5 with 60 points is quite difficult to receive an invite. 

Feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 2-6 weeks for most candidates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks dear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

*2544*

Hi everyone

How long do I need to wait to receive an invitation? My code is 2544 with 60 points. Is the next round on 9th of Nov? Thanks


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi...


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 65 points (261111) and have applied under 189 on 2nd Nov.
> 
> Should i be applying for NSW as will have 70 points there. My consultant says i should apply. Any idea/suggestion around it.. is 190 faster



Hi,

Can you please share ur points breakup....specially the edu qualification breakup....


----------



## gauravkakkar (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

Thankyou for the sharing so much of Information on the forum. I need a info for 261313 EOI submitted today. 

What are my chances with 70 Points?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

gauravkakkar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thankyou for the sharing so much of Information on the forum. I need a info for 261313 EOI submitted today.
> 
> What are my chances with 70 Points?


hi gaurav,

having 70 points for 261313 you would receive an invite in the upcoming round which is most likely to happen on nov 9. All the best. 

please follow this thread for the nov round invitation updates/discussions : 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3194-189-eoi-invitations-november-2016-a.html


----------



## abhilashasachdeva (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi,

Is DIBP result out for 26th Oct round for cut off. Please share the link.

Regards,
Abhilasha


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Are the invitations occupations specific as well that is do civil engineers with 60 points get invited before say accountants with 65?

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi all..
Go my invite today.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

divya_ said:


> Hi all..
> Go my invite today.


Congrats divya !! Please update immitracker if applicable


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Congrats divya !! Please update immitracker if applicable


The status got updated itself!


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

divya_ said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats divya !! Please update immitracker if applicable
> ...


Congrats, Divya. Did you also get the invite email? I will have to wait till tmrw to know the status from my agent. Hopeful with 70 points.


----------



## deeparani8833 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi
I had lodged my eoi on 31st october with 65 points for clinical coder ,nsw visa stream 2.Any chances for the invite?


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

I submitted EOI for 2212 with 70 points on 23 September. Still waiting.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

BrenLK said:


> I submitted EOI for 2212 with 70 points on 23 September. Still waiting.


External Auditor right? And 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190? It seems so weird...


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> External Auditor right? And 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190? It seems so weird...




Yes! External Auditor 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190. Iscah.com reckons it was a typo but they have done nothing to confirm that. I'm just waiting on stats on the 26 October round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> External Auditor right? And 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190? It seems so weird...




So after all the confusion I called DIBP (waited for 40 minutes to get through) and the person I spoke to says that 20th of April seems like the most accurate date for a 70 point number. That what the system reports is the minimum points (in this case 70) but that the visa date of effect doesn't necessarily correspond to that minimum point value that the person(s) who submitted an EOI on 11 September might have had 75 points or higher. So the system shows the minimum points that got an invite but also the earliest date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

BrenLK said:


> So after all the confusion I called DIBP (waited for 40 minutes to get through) and the person I spoke to says that 20th of April seems like the most accurate date for a 70 point number. That what the system reports is the minimum points (in this case 70) but that the visa date of effect doesn't necessarily correspond to that minimum point value that the person(s) who submitted an EOI on 11 September might have had 75 points or higher. So the system shows the minimum points that got an invite but also the earliest date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their response makes no sense which, unfortunately, isn't unheard of from DIBP. If the system shows both the minimum points and earliest date, that means unless the points have gone down from 70 to 65, then the date would only get later. I would suspect the April 20th date was a typo and eventually someone will correct it. Until then it will be a frustrating mystery for auditors who are waiting for an invitation.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

BrenLK said:


> So after all the confusion I called DIBP (waited for 40 minutes to get through) and the person I spoke to says that 20th of April seems like the most accurate date for a 70 point number. That what the system reports is the minimum points (in this case 70) but that the visa date of effect doesn't necessarily correspond to that minimum point value that the person(s) who submitted an EOI on 11 September might have had 75 points or higher. So the system shows the minimum points that got an invite but also the earliest date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes no sense at all. Seems to me that they don't know or pretend not to be aware of the current situation now.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Makes no sense at all. Seems to me that they don't know or pretend not to be aware of the current situation now.




I agree. It definitely seems to me as a "we can't explain it so <insert own opinion here>"



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> blackrider89 said:
> 
> 
> > External Auditor right? And 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190? It seems so weird...
> ...


----------



## MattF (Nov 10, 2016)

NP101 said:


> BrenLK said:
> 
> 
> > So after all the confusion I called DIBP (waited for 40 minutes to get through) and the person I spoke to says that 20th of April seems like the most accurate date for a 70 point number. That what the system reports is the minimum points (in this case 70) but that the visa date of effect doesn't necessarily correspond to that minimum point value that the person(s) who submitted an EOI on 11 September might have had 75 points or higher. So the system shows the minimum points that got an invite but also the earliest date. [emoji24
> ...


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

divya_ said:


> Hi all..
> Go my invite today.


Congrats Divya.....can yiu please help explain the followinf

1) did u get invite for 189 ?
2) did u see the invite in Correspondence section of EoI.
3) can y share ur signature as well


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> I submitted EOI for 2212 with 70 points on 23 September. Still waiting.


That's weird though but considering the last update which was 11th of sep I reckon they haven't sent any invites for the last one or two rounds so the cut off is still locked to 11th of Sep
Don't know I might be wrong 
It could be a glitch in their system too


----------



## MattF (Nov 10, 2016)

NP101 said:


> That's weird though but considering the last update which was 11th of sep I reckon they haven't sent any invites for the last one or two rounds so the cut off is still locked to 11th of Sep
> Don't know I might be wrong
> It could be a glitch in their system too


Don't think that is the case because I am sure there are some reported invites on immutracker? I'll have a look soon!


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

NP101 said:


> That's weird though but considering the last update which was 11th of sep I reckon they haven't sent any invites for the last one or two rounds so the cut off is still locked to 11th of Sep
> Don't know I might be wrong
> It could be a glitch in their system too




That can't be the case cause the numbers have changed. If you look at the occupation ceiling values for Auditors it says 1413 places for the program year; at the 28th of September round it was at 495 invites then jumped up to 550 for the 12 October round and it's now at 605 from the 26 October round. It seems like every round they send 55 invites for 2212 (auditors, corporate treasurers and company secretaries)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> > That's weird though but considering the last update which was 11th of sep I reckon they haven't sent any invites for the last one or two rounds so the cut off is still locked to 11th of Sep
> ...


There is no point to reverse the dates 
It's actually not about the no of invites they sent its about the funny dates the way they jumped backwards


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

26th Oct Result is out.

261111 has just moved a week. New Cut Off date is 18 May 2016 11.23 pm.

Any Idea what is happening ??


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

NP101 said:


> There is no point to reverse the dates
> It's actually not about the no of invites they sent its about the funny dates the way they jumped backwards




Agreed. It's very weird. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> 26th Oct Result is out.
> 
> 261111 has just moved a week. New Cut Off date is 18 May 2016 11.23 pm.
> 
> Any Idea what is happening ??


what you mean by cutoff date?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

zanzoun said:


> what you mean by cutoff date?


Read here, you will come to know.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

Sounds like a very small round.


----------



## him2cs (Nov 11, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Still hoping to get for the 2613 with 60 points.


 Similar case like me


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no point to reverse the dates
> ...


But again I guess the invites were less as well only 4% odd moved from 600 to 660 invtes till date.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

for 261111

4 Pulls, 240 Invitations and still we are in 18th Of May, if they go the same way 3 more pulls will be needed to finish May.. 

Any guesses what can be the reason and shall it go like this..


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

Anyone else notice that they have pulled the stats for the October rounds off the skillselect website?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> Anyone else notice that they have pulled the stats for the October rounds off the skillselect website?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. The individual reports are still assessable from their direct link though.

12 Oct round

26 Oct round


----------



## nair241 (Nov 13, 2016)

*190 Visa for Australia*

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI on 23rd Sept 2016. With below information what are the chances of me getting invitation and when can I expect answer:

Total : 60 points
I have applied for NSW
Vetasses cleared

Thanks
Santosh


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

nair241 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 23rd Sept 2016. With below information what are the chances of me getting invitation and when can I expect answer:
> 
> ...


Which Occupation you have applied for


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Hey Guys / Experts,

What are the chances for 65 points under 261313 getting an invite in the next invitation round (23rd Nov) if EOI submitted on 13/Nov/2016

Thanks
Nav


----------



## microdh (Nov 1, 2016)

nkverma said:


> Hey Guys / Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Usually the cut off date would be two weeks before the invitation round. So maybe you need to just wait another round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kishorep (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello,

Currently I have 60 points & submitted EOI on 30th June 2016. 

At this moment for 2613 SOL , min cutoff is 65 points. Any chances of the score getting down to 60 in near future? If not, I need to gain extra points by attending PTE (English test). 
Please let me know, 

1. How much do I need to score in PTE (Currently I hold 7 in all sections)
2. Whether cutoff points for Software engineers (2613) will come down to 60 in near future?

Regards,
Kishore


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kishorep said:


> Hello,
> 
> Currently I have 60 points & submitted EOI on 30th June 2016.
> 
> ...


hi kishore,

1. You need to score 79 in all sections pte to get 20pts for English

2. Looking at the current trend it's highly unlikely that 65 would reduce to 60 pts for 2613. I expect it to stay at 65 going forward. 

3. Did you get a chance to apply for 190 ?

please advise.


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

you need to get 79 in each module in PTE to get 8 bands equivalent to IELTS and 20 points in total.


----------



## UtkarshHanda (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

Not sure if this is the right threa to ask this, but I recently got my IELTS score-

Overall 8.5
R-9, L and S - 8.5 and W-7

I understand I only get 10 points here. I am sitting at 60 points at the moment. However, my question is- Will I be rated same as any other guy with 60 points, who may have got 7 Overall in IELTS, or is 8.5 overall of some value?

Eager for a definitive response. Cheers.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

UtkarshHanda said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Not sure if this is the right threa to ask this, but I recently got my IELTS score-
> 
> ...


Hi utkarshHanda,

My guess : overall scores would not be considered. 

Only points for English would be considered.


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

I Second Srikanth, overall score don't make a difference at all, if you really wanna stand above the queue, go for PTE, you will easily get 8 and hopefully 9 also in all the 4 modules. Then your overall score would also be 70 or 80.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

dgupt006 said:


> I Second Srikanth, overall score don't make a difference at all, if you really wanna stand above the queue, go for PTE, you will easily get 8 and hopefully 9 also in all the 4 modules. Then your overall score would also be 70 or 80.


Exactly ! Like @dgupt006 said please give a try for pte. Looking at your IELTS scores we are sure you have the potential to crack with at least 79 and grab those 20 points !


----------



## UtkarshHanda (Nov 16, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Exactly ! Like @dgupt006 said please give a try for pte. Looking at your IELTS scores we are sure you have the potential to crack with at least 79 and grab those 20 points !



Awesome guys! I did not expect such prompt replies. It's my second day here, my result was just declared yesterday and it was my first attempt at IELTS.

Well, I accept your replies but I think its a shame that my overall score won't be considered. I am really considering to give PTE now, however, I need to consider certain other things as well.

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

kishorep said:


> Hello,
> 
> Currently I have 60 points & submitted EOI on 30th June 2016.
> 
> ...


Did you try 190 for NSW, that may help you get a sooner invite IMO.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

UtkarshHanda said:


> Awesome guys! I did not expect such prompt replies. It's my second day here, my result was just declared yesterday and it was my first attempt at IELTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It will mostly depend on your occupation as to whether you should definitely take it again or not. If you're applying for an occupation whose point minimum is 60 (or even 65) then taking it again and getting yourself to 70 points will generally mean that you are invited straight away in the next 1 or 2 rounds. (Depending on when you achieve the higher score). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UtkarshHanda (Nov 16, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> It will mostly depend on your occupation as to whether you should definitely take it again or not. If you're applying for an occupation whose point minimum is 60 (or even 65) then taking it again and getting yourself to 70 points will generally mean that you are invited straight away in the next 1 or 2 rounds. (Depending on when you achieve the higher score).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



makes much more sense, rather than jumping the gun and straight away applying for PTE-A. Thanks man !eace:


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Experts,

Please can you help? 

1) In the process of submitting EOI. Confusion about qualification and experience start dates and end dates. Cannot remember if any specific start date end provided with ACS submision. ACS report just have month/year. If the date (day) doesn't match in EOI with ACS, will that be a problem?

2) Do we need to attach any documnt while submitting EOI?

3) If invitation received, do I just need to provide ACS report for experience validation or Manager's authorization letter (in my case) and all documents submitted to ACS to be provided at that point as well?

4) At what point do I need to make the payment for visa fees?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

UtkarshHanda said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Not sure if this is the right threa to ask this, but I recently got my IELTS score-
> 
> ...


Irrespective of your overall score you will be assessed along with other 10 pointers in English. Considering your points PTE would be good choice for you to write and reach that 79+ would easy for you. All the best.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please can you help?
> 
> ...


1) In the process of submitting EOI. Confusion about qualification and experience start dates and end dates. Cannot remember if any specific start date end provided with ACS submission. ACS report just have month/year. If the date (day) doesn't match in EOI with ACS, will that be a problem? - You will have your dates in employment letter right? Use them and for education purpose you can use generic dates like all collages open at particular time so use a generic date and make sure you have noted somewhere so it will be easy for you later if required.

2) Do we need to attach any document while submitting EOI? - NO

3) If invitation received, do I just need to provide ACS report for experience validation or Manager's authorization letter (in my case) and all documents submitted to ACS to be provided at that point as well? - You need to submit the ACS report along with employment documents such as payslips, joining letter, exit letter if applicable, Tax documents, Declaration letter, bank statement highlighting salary transactions etc and there a lot more documents apart from these that you need to submit.

4) At what point do I need to make the payment for visa fees? You need to pay once you are invited and you ready to lodge your case.


----------



## dreamcomeT (Nov 14, 2016)

*Claimed wrong points*

Hi Friends,

I have logged eoi in Aug with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 visa. After few weeks I received ITA for NSW. Before moving further I got to notice that I have claimed 5 extra points. So I immediately edited my EOI application and not applied for Invitation I received.

In Sept end I have edited my EOI with 60 points for 189 visa and 65 points for State Sponsirship. 

In oct also I added one more EOI. Still I have not got any response.

Can somebody please help me to know that How much time would it take to get an invitation.

And also share the link of xls where I can add my details for 189 visa and 190 visa.

Thanks


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

dreamcomeT said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have logged eoi in Aug with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 visa. After few weeks I received ITA for NSW. Before moving further I got to notice that I have claimed 5 extra points. So I immediately edited my EOI application and not applied for Invitation I received.
> 
> ...


Please share your anzsco code?


----------



## dreamcomeT (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi adckbj88,

My anzsco code is 261313 Software Engineer.

Fingers crossed


----------



## kishorep (Jul 25, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi kishore,
> 
> 1. You need to score 79 in all sections pte to get 20pts for English
> 
> ...


Hi Srikanth,

Thanks for your reply.

1. I did not apply for 190 visa. I read in DIBP website that 190 visa is temporarily stopped until 2017. Not sure when they will start issuing as they did not specify any date in 2017.

2. Getting 79 in all the sections is easy? 

3. Are you sure that no chance of calling 60 points scored applicants in near future?

Regards,
Kishore
Score = 60
Visa = 189
EOI Submitted - 30-June-2016
Effective date - 13-Aug -2016 (due to change in Age; where I lost 5 points. Otherwise I would have 65 points)
PTE: L-69;R-77;W-72;S-70
Invitation - ??/??/????
Waiting time: almost 5 months


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kishorep said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Hi kishore,

1. Where did you read that 190 is stopped? Only Vic state has temporarily stopped processing new applicants. Other states are very well accepting new applications for 190 so please apply 190 for NSW 

2. Since you already have experience in pte I would say that you can spend time and I have a feeling that you can crack 79. 

3. What is your overall years of experience and what is the skilled experience given by acs ?

4. 60 pts for 189 is almost not possible for procuring an invite for 2613x category. 

please advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

dreamcomeT said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have logged eoi in Aug with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 visa. After few weeks I received ITA for NSW. Before moving further I got to notice that I have claimed 5 extra points. So I immediately edited my EOI application and not applied for Invitation I received.
> 
> ...


hi dreamcomeT,

1. Could you please share your points breakdown?

2. What is your overall years of experience and what is your skilled experience?

please advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kishorep (Jul 25, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi kishore,
> 
> 1. Where did you read that 190 is stopped? Only Vic state has temporarily stopped processing new applicants. Other states are very well accepting new applications for 190 so please apply 190 for NSW
> 
> ...



Hi Srikanth,

1. Please let me know on how to apply for 190 visa.
2. With 190 visa, we can work only in that state is it?
3. I have 10 yrs of exp and I am a Mechanical engineer due to which ACS did not consider 6 years and I scored only 5 points (3 -5 yrs exp bracket)
4. I will attend PTE again to score 79.

Regards,
Kishore


----------



## kishorep (Jul 25, 2016)

kishorep said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> 1. Please let me know on how to apply for 190 visa. I did not have state sponsorship. How to get it?
> 2. With 190 visa, we can work only in that state is it?
> ...


1. Please let me know on how to apply for 190 visa. I did not have state sponsorship. How to get it?
2. With 190 visa, we can work only in that state is it?
3. I have 10 yrs of exp and I am a Mechanical engineer due to which ACS did not consider 6 years and I scored only 5 points (3 -5 yrs exp bracket)
4. I will attend PTE again to score 79.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kishorep said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> 1. Please let me know on how to apply for 190 visa.
> 2. With 190 visa, we can work only in that state is it?
> ...


1. Sure i can guide you on applying 190. All you have to do is modify your existing eoi and choose 190 and update it (or) you can create a new eoi separately for 190 and all the details that you have mentioned in your 189 eoi. Feel free to drop me a private msg or post here as well for any queries 

2. 190 you can work in the state that you apply. This is just for 2 years. I personally feel this is not a huge limitation. 

3. Ok i see you have 4+ years skilled experience. You stand a good chance for receiving an invite from NSW oncw they start inviting people having 5pts for experience under 261313 category. 

Overall : i would recommend you to apply for 190 NSW as soon as possible 

Feel free to add your thoughts 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamcomeT (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi Krishkant,

Thanks for your reply. My points break down is as follows
Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
IELTS : L-9, R-8.5, S-7, W-7 ( 10 points ) [ Planning for PTE to increase points score in english ]
ACS positive : 25/Aug/2016 ( 7 years ) ( 10 points )
Education : 15 points 
Age : 25 points 
EOI Submitted : Sep/2016
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

infysaxe said:


> As per my understanding, you should get in in October round itself. 14 September round invited 2611xx eoi of 65 pointers till 4 May, which means cut-off is below your points  Once skillselect gets updated with result of 28-sept, maybe in 1-2 days, you can predict ur invitation more precisely


From where can we find the cutoff for any particular occupation???


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sadduaks said:


> From where can we find the cutoff for any particular occupation???


hi sadduaks,

what is the occupation name that you are looking for cut off value ? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

dreamcomeT said:


> Hi Krishkant,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. My points break down is as follows
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> ...


1. what is your overall years of experience and how much was deducted by ACS ? 

2. i see you have 10 pts for experience and 10 pts for english - when did you submit an eoi for NSW? please let me know the date in sep ?

Overall : having 10 pts for experience and 10 pts for english under 261313 category - you stand a very good chance to receive an invite soon from NSW. 

please advise.


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> sadduaks said:
> 
> 
> > From where can we find the cutoff for any particular occupation???
> ...


Dear ksrikanthh I will be applying under General accountant category.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sadduaks said:


> Dear ksrikanthh I will be applying under General accountant category.


ok good. we have a user here named Prof2020 who recently applied for accountant category and keep tracking the trends. he is aware of the cut off date and other related info for your category.

could you please follow up with the user to get more info on Accountant category ? 

at the same time , would also request other folks who are waiting/received invites to share the cut off data for Accountant category if they have any info.

feel free to add your thoughts !


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> ok good. we have a user here named Prof2020 who recently applied for accountant category and keep tracking the trends. he is aware of the cut off date and other related info for your category.
> 
> could you please follow up with the user to get more info on Accountant category ?
> 
> ...


Thanks ksrikanthh, i appreciate


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sadduaks said:


> Thanks ksrikanthh, i appreciate


Best wishes on your invitation process  cheers !


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Best wishes on your invitation process  cheers !


Bro what i understood is that with 65 points i have a very minimal chances of getting an invite. Please guide me how i can claim 5 points for my partners skill assessment?

regards


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sadduaks said:


> Bro what i understood is that with 65 points i have a very minimal chances of getting an invite. Please guide me how i can claim 5 points for my partners skill assessment?
> 
> regards


Sure. Are you going to create a new eoi and add partner points (or) 

Are you going to update the existing eoi that you already created ? please advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamcomeT (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi Krishhnt,

I have done my ACS and they have considered 7 years of expe as relevant experience. I have submitted EOI with NSW and few others states checked. 

Do we need to apply NSW separately?

I have edited my eoi on 25th sep 2016.

As I can see from ur signatures that you have also submitted eoi in early September. Does you receive ITA?

THanks


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

Has anyone got an idea why they haven't updated the border.gov website after the October rounds? I can only see results till 28th September. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

dreamcomeT said:


> Hi Krishhnt,
> 
> I have done my ACS and they have considered 7 years of expe as relevant experience. I have submitted EOI with NSW and few others states checked.
> 
> ...


hey buddy,

1. did you choose only NSW state in your eoi or you have chosen "any" state in your eoi ?

2. so you have 10 pts for english and 10 pts for experience , correct ? 

3. yea i submitted an eoi for NSW on 09/Sep/2016 - waiting for an invite 

please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sapien said:


> Has anyone got an idea why they haven't updated the border.gov website after the October rounds? I can only see results till 28th September.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


hi Sapien, 

please refer the updated link here : 

SkillSelect


----------



## dreamcomeT (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi ,

We have selected few states along with NSW. Yes I am standing with 60 pts with 10 pts in experience and 10 pts in English.

Please do let me know once you get invite. 

Do you have any idea in the current invitation till what date EOI has been picked up. Earlier in this forum there is xls in which all put their data as well as the status of their application. I am not able to find that xls.

Thanks


----------



## dreamcomeT (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi Nitin,

What your EOI status have you received ITA?

Fingers crossed?

THanks


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

dreamcomeT said:


> Hi ,
> 
> We have selected few states along with NSW. Yes I am standing with 60 pts with 10 pts in experience and 10 pts in English.
> 
> ...


1. i am not quite sure if you had chosen NSW or "Any" state in your eoi ? please let me know

2. sure, i will let u know after i receive an invite - it would take some time 

3. we have a user named @BulletAK who maintains the excel sheet for the count data. please follow up with the user to get the data. 

4. you can also refer here for the cut off data until October here : 

SkillSelect

feel free to add your thoughts !


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Oct 2016 round &lt;==*



ksrikanthh said:


> 3. we have a user named @BulletAK who maintains the excel sheet for the count data. please follow up with the user to get the data.



Here you go 

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Here you go
> 
> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend


awesomeeee ! there he is , what a speed !!!  cheers !


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> awesomeeee ! there he is , what a speed !!!  cheers !




Haha. Thanks


----------



## dreamcomeT (Nov 14, 2016)

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Prorata2016Nov15.pdf

Thanks a lot BulletAK . Just like ur name you are really speedy  Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

dreamcomeT said:


> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Prorata2016Nov15.pdf
> 
> Thanks a lot BulletAK . Just like ur name you are really speedy  Thanks


Exactly ! wow ! what a coincidence  

BulletAK is as speed as the Bullet Bike !!!! Right on (thumbs up)


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Sure. Are you going to create a new eoi and add partner points (or)
> 
> Are you going to update the existing eoi that you already created ? please advise.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No dear I haven't filed EOI yet. My SA result is still awaited. How much time ICAA is taking these days for assessment process?
regards


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sadduaks said:


> No dear I haven't filed EOI yet. My SA result is still awaited. How much time ICAA is taking these days for assessment process?
> regards


ICAA - no idea buddy ! 

I wish someone who has experience on ICAA timeline could share their inputs 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamcomeT (Nov 14, 2016)

HI BUddy,

Any estimate for getting invitation. I am thing of getting 5 more oints for partner skill.

Thanks


----------



## dreamcomeT (Nov 14, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Haha. Thanks




What is cutoff for 2613 in current invitation round.


----------



## gambit123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi Fellas,
I have a basic question.
I intend to apply for visa sub class 189. I have everything lined up for my EA assessment. Before proceeding with the formal visa application, I got engaged. Can anyone please tell me if it is possible to add my fiance in the visa application?

Regards


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

dreamcomeT said:


> HI BUddy,
> 
> Any estimate for getting invitation. I am thing of getting 5 more oints for partner skill.
> 
> Thanks


Hi dreamcomeT buddy,

If you have options to increase your points score. Please go ahead which would definitely increase the chances of being invited sooner.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamcomeT (Nov 14, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi dreamcomeT buddy,
> 
> If you have options to increase your points score. Please go ahead which would definitely increase the chances of being invited sooner.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi Buddy ,

I do have option but I need to go for IELTS or PTE and ACS done for my partner which would atleast take 1 to 2 months and lot of money. What do you suggest do you expect to get invitation with 3 months then I can wait rather than spending too much.

What's your analysis says how much time would it take to get invitation and any from last result?


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> > awesomeeee ! there he is , what a speed !!!
> ...


The count for code 2611 is 1482....sould I amend or would you.....just tht the available % will improve little


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi all,

Any idea what is happening on 189 for 261111 (BA). In October 26th the Visa Date of Effect was 18th May. If we check for Nov 9th and 23rd the dates are going back wards..

9th Nov: 15/03/2016 2:59 pm
26th Nov: 2/04/2016 2.06 am

Is the Date going back ward even possible... Ideally they should have received Invites earlier itself


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any idea what is happening on 189 for 261111 (BA). In October 26th the Visa Date of Effect was 18th May. If we check for Nov 9th and 23rd the dates are going back wards..
> 
> ...


Do people put in multiple skills assessments in IT professions?
Auditors had a similar move, and that is due to people lodging multiple EOIs and getting more than one invite and letting the other expire.

The expired invite then returns to pool for a 2nd invite, causing the invitation date to go backwards.


----------



## abhilashasachdeva (Oct 16, 2016)

azerty said:


> Do people put in multiple skills assessments in IT professions?
> Auditors had a similar move, and that is due to people lodging multiple EOIs and getting more than one invite and letting the other expire.
> 
> The expired invite then returns to pool for a 2nd invite, causing the invitation date to go backwards.


But if invites are expired then does it add back to the total count yet to be sent or those invites are considered to be wasted?


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

abhilashasachdeva said:


> But if invites are expired then does it add back to the total count yet to be sent or those invites are considered to be wasted?


The way skillselect currently works, it's wasted. Do people submit multiple eois in IT?


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

*==&gt;189 EOI Invitations for Oct 2016 round &lt;==*

Invitation received yesterday (7th Dec) to lodge NSW (Subclass 190) visa application. 
Code : 261313
Details mentioned in signature


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

SAbbas007 said:


> Invitation received yesterday (7th Dec) to lodge NSW (Subclass 190) visa application.
> Code : 261313
> Details mentioned in signature
> 
> ...



Hi congratulations , but I am but confused with date on your signature - 
NSW invitation received => 14-Oct-2016

what does invitation on 14Oct is regarding ? was it invitation of some sort to fill / apply visa and now you finally got your visa approved on 7th ?? Kindly enlighten me.


----------



## iamgsk (May 8, 2016)

ammey said:


> hi congrats!!! What is your points split up?
> 
> Sent from my htc one using tapatalk


30+10+15+10


----------



## iamgsk (May 8, 2016)

iamgsk said:


> 30+10+15+10





Ammey said:


> Hi congrats!!! What is your points split up?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That's for Age+English+Qualification+Experience


----------



## Five56 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi,

I too have the same nominated occupation and points as you do.
Could you please confirm if you got an invite.

I have applied my EOI under subclass 190, State: NSW, on 28th Jan 2017.

Nominated occupation: Software Engineer - 261313
Points: 60 + 5 points

Could you please comment on my chances of getting an Invite and the waiting period for the same.

Thank You.


----------

